# Skunkwreck's next misadventure



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Starting a new grow so I thought I'd start a new thread....you never know what to expect around here so hang on .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherry Pie


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Dropped 5 Heavyweight Seeds Fruit Punch yesterday...we'll see what those are about. Not much else to say Promix HP as the medium and Fox Farm nutes trio pk. 600 and 400 watt hid's with 4 gal. planters . Now we wait and see if the Skunk will wreck lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2016)

Sick dude, consider me subbed


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, consider me subbed


Glad to have you along man .


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm along


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm along


You're always lurking Bob


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

In a couple months if anybody needs a cut.......hmmmm


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 10, 2016)

My poor GG#4 I don't know what happened.  
@akhiymjames


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My poor GG#4 I don't know what happened. View attachment 3654130 View attachment 3654131


Oh no mate, that sucks  I lost a few for no reason this year, still got me puzzled!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 10, 2016)

Try misting the gg4 with a water/superthrive mix. I'm doing that on a few of mine in hopes they'll make it. Some show hope, some no change. We'll see. I'm gonna be lurking around here too!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Try misting the gg4 with a water/superthrive mix. I'm doing that on a few of mine in hopes they'll make it. Some show hope, some no change. We'll see. I'm gonna be lurking around here too!


I lost it man but am in the process of reacquiring it


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 11, 2016)

I decided to call it quits on a few clones as well. The clones I put straight into water are rooting just fine. Gonna transplant them in a few days. Hope you find another cut!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I decided to call it quits on a few clones as well. The clones I put straight into water are rooting just fine. Gonna transplant them in a few days. Hope you find another cut!


I did plus getting a Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut) with it


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Hmmm Cherry Pie x Plat. D....it would have to be femmed...wonder if I could pull that off .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

If anyone can pull it off, it's you....so next step, DO IT! And send me some testers


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 11, 2016)

^^^What Mo said^^^  Sub'd btw. Sux about the GG4 clone


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If anyone can pull it off, it's you....so next step, DO IT! And send me some testers


Thank you for the vote of confidence....me personally I'm not so sure but if it happens you most definitely will get the first package out !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> ^^^What Mo said^^^  Sub'd btw. Sux about the GG4 clone


Got another one on the way this week .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence....me personally I'm not so sure but if it happens you mot definitely will the first package out !!


Sick dude, cheers hey! If you need help with the process, let me know, I've done it recently and it worked well  
If there are any of my strains you would like, I'm happy to send some to you. PM me for a list


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, cheers hey! If you need help with the process, let me know, I've done it recently and it worked well
> If there are any of my strains you would like, I'm happy to send some to you. PM me for a list


So you have made femmed beans ? Then you're the man who'll need to bend my ear on the process....I'm more trusting of someone who's already accomplished something I want to try to do .


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 11, 2016)

You know you have an awesome community when people are willing to donate and share their hard work. Contributions come from different directions and before you know it you've created something great. Nice to see


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> You know you have an awesome community when people are willing to donate and share their hard work. Contributions come from different directions and before you know it you've created something great. Nice to see


So many ppl have shared with me over the past couple years....I finally got to pay it back and forward....I gave out around 400 beans in the past couple weeks  and it felt so awesome to do so. Now I'm collecting cuts and of course those will be passed around too


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So many ppl have shared with me over the past couple years....I finally got to pay it back and forward....I gave out around 400 beans in the past couple weeks  and it felt so awesome to do so. Now I'm collecting cuts and of course those will be passed around too


That's awesome man! I'm sure there will be plenty of pleased recipients  I wanna get into some breeding as well. Learned alot reading through the threads on here and it's always nice to find people who are in similar situations. And the thought of good growers sharing bud porn of a strain that I bred would be nice lol. Been teaching a few friends of mine how to do things as well. Pay it forward so to speak. Give a man a fish or teach him how to fish?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So you have made femmed beans ? Then you're the man who'll need to bend my ear on the process....I'm more trusting of someone who's already accomplished something I want to try to do .


I have indeed mate, just finished my Night cap crosses only a few months ago. Had @DirtyNerd test out a few recently too. 
It is a very simple process, it's more about timing than anything else as you want to make sure the beans have plenty of time to mature. More than happy to help man


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I have indeed mate, just finished my Night cap crosses only a few months ago. Had @DirtyNerd test out a few recently too.
> It is a very simple process, it's more about timing than anything else as you want to make sure the beans have plenty of time to mature. More than happy to help man


Did you use CS and was it store bought or homemade ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

I still have few beans that I made .
Black Cherry Creme x D-Cure and D-Cure f2's if anyone would like to try them .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Did you use CS and was it store bought or homemade ?


Just store bought 30ppm CS (also used leftover 50ppm) mate. Took about 5-6 weeks for it to work, I'd imagine the 50ppm would work quicker. 
So best method:
Use straight CS to start spraying about 2 weeks before the flip. You'll want your mothers (ones taking the pollen) to be another 2 weeks behind that. So put them into flower 4 weeks after you start spraying the donor (one reversing). This will give you ample time to start collecting the pollen as the pods will start to form around 5-6 weeks after you start spraying. You stop spraying as soon as you see balls forming.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> You know you have an awesome community when people are willing to donate and share their hard work. Contributions come from different directions and before you know it you've created something great. Nice to see


If I can get Skunk's out of the country (I'm in Oz), I'm happy to send you some too!!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I still have few beans that I made .
> Black Cherry Creme x D-Cure and D-Cure f2's if anyone would like to try them .





eastcoastmo said:


> If I can get Skunk's out of the country (I'm in Oz), I'm happy to send you some too!!


How could I refuse such hospitality!? U guys have me browsing CS now lol...as @AlphaPhase would say..."We learning up in this bitch!"


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 12, 2016)

3/5 Fruit Punch are up so far...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> How could I refuse such hospitality!? U guys have me browsing CS now lol...as @AlphaPhase would say..."We learning up in this bitch!"


Lol hit me up with a PM and I'll get some sent out  
CS is probably the easiest way to make fem beans hey, pretty much the same as using a male, it's the timing that matters!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 12, 2016)

Just found me a seat for this!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> How could I refuse such hospitality!? U guys have me browsing CS now lol...as @AlphaPhase would say..."We learning up in this bitch!"


Always keep those gears turning!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

Ru gonna s1 that cherry pie ?
I had it in my garden last year
Dank ass smoke...still have a few grams jarred..
Gonna go roll one


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Ru gonna s1 that cherry pie ?
> I had it in my garden last year
> Dank ass smoke...still have a few grams jarred..
> Gonna go roll one


I doubt it....that's above my pay grade lol I'm gonna keep her around for a bit tho .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Other two Fruit Punch popped up today so we're 5/5 on those  way to go Heavyweight Seeds .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just store bought 30ppm CS (also used leftover 50ppm) mate. Took about 5-6 weeks for it to work, I'd imagine the 50ppm would work quicker.
> So best method:
> Use straight CS to start spraying about 2 weeks before the flip. You'll want your mothers (ones taking the pollen) to be another 2 weeks behind that. So put them into flower 4 weeks after you start spraying the donor (one reversing). This will give you ample time to start collecting the pollen as the pods will start to form around 5-6 weeks after you start spraying. You stop spraying as soon as you see balls forming.


After rereading this it sounds simple enough , my only problem will be the timing thing as I'm confined to one room...I may can light dep for two weeks in a closet or something for the pollen donor...I still have about 7 to 8 more weeks of veg so maybe we can figure it out mate yea ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> After rereading this it sounds simple enough , my only problem will be the timing thing as I'm confined to one room...I may can light dep for two weeks in a closet or something for the pollen donor...I still have about 7 to 8 more weeks of veg so maybe we can figure it out mate yea ?


Hmmm yeah, with one room, it's definitely doable, you just have to be super careful if you don't want to pollinate the whole room. Is there a way you could make up a cardboard box with some cfl's to keep the 'donor' alive while it drops it's pollen? That way you can collect it and just pollinate the branches you want....


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

I've thought of that but 4 or 5 gal. planters with 4 foot plants would be hard to do in a cardboard box I think that's why I thought a closet maybe.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've thought of that but 4 or 5 gal. planters with 4 foot plants would be hard to do in a cardboard box I think that's why I thought a closet maybe.


Yeah that probably won't work with the cardboard box, a cupboard would work well actually. As long as you can isolate the donor, you'll be sweet!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've thought of that but 4 or 5 gal. planters with 4 foot plants would be hard to do in a cardboard box I think that's why I thought a closet maybe.


If you still have 7-8 weeks to veg, why not clone your male, keep him small, then maybe a box or isolate in the corner to collect pollen ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> If you still have 7-8 weeks to veg, why not clone your male, keep him small, then maybe a box or isolate in the corner to collect pollen ?


Great idea man .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Why I got yellow spots...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> If you still have 7-8 weeks to veg, why not clone your male, keep him small, then maybe a box or isolate in the corner to collect pollen ?


Sounds like a good idea to me! 
Take a clone (for donor) pretty soon (next few weeks so it has time to root and develop a little bit) and then start spraying 2 weeks before flip. Take another clone (for the girl getting seeded) 2 weeks before flip, let it root and then put it into flower about a week after the rest (will take about 2 weeks to see pistils and 1-2 weeks to start budding) and by that time the donor should be ready to blow her load and you have plenty of time to mature the seeds.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 15, 2016)

Just got my new halide for my 400 and it proceeds to tell me it's rated at 96,000 lumens (cough..bullshit..cough) that's 7,000 more lumens then my 600w hps


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh shit my 16 year old daughter has fell in love for the first time....daddy's scared


----------



## torontoke (Apr 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh shit my 16 year old daughter has fell in love for the first time....daddy's scared


Just pay the fear forward and make him more scared. That's what I do.
Having daughters brings out the caveman in dads


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Just pay the fear forward and make him more scared. That's what I do.
> Having daughters brings out the caveman in dads


Lmao I pulled the old country song on him...he and his mom came over to pick up my daughter for their first date and I was polishing the ole .45 , when they walked in I jammed the clip in and stuck my other hand out for a good firm handshake and smiled real big .


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 17, 2016)

I am still praying that if I have children I get my twin boys. A friend of mine told me she wanted a boy so she'd only have to worry about one penis. With girls, you gotta worry about every swinging ding-a-ling in your area.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I am still praying that if I have children I get my twin boys. A friend of mine told me she wanted a boy so she'd only have to worry about one penis. With girls, you gotta worry about every swinging ding-a-ling in your area.


No shit right !?! I mean I've been through it before...I gotta daughter that's 27 but man it still feels ugh


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm hoping my Lil gal go's the way of the great Ellen DeGeneres.......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm hearing you fellas, I've got 2 girls myself. I get told all the time that they are stunning (I'm biased so I think they are beautiful), so i'm preparing to introduce any boys they bring home to my local bikies


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm hearing you fellas, I've got 2 girls myself. I get told all the time that they are stunning (I'm biased so I think they are beautiful), so i'm preparing to introduce any boys they bring home to my local bikies


Yep ain't nothing like a MC to catch their attention real quick . lol that just brought back a memory


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm hoping my Lil gal go's the way of the great Ellen DeGeneres.......


Alot less worries that way...at least I'd think so..idk


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok yesterday I hit the CP and the PD with FF nutes mixed at 1.5 teasp. per gal. of the grow big and with 2 teasp of the (tiger?) ...didn't check pH . Seedlings still getting plain water .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2016)

Platinum Delights....she's growing


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yep ain't nothing like a MC to catch their attention real quick . lol that just brought back a memory


Correct! I'm very close friends with the president of the local chapter here, so I'll just have him round for a few beers when the boyfriend rocks up ha ha.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights....she's growing


If you look in this pic you can see a leaf twist thing starting...now it's a lil worse , the temps are fine 70° to 77° my light is 15" to 16" above the plants...I thought light intensity since I got a new bulb and I just fed them for first time at half strength but it started before then...it's just my clones doing this it's almost like they are revegging .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If you look in this pic you can see a leaf twist thing starting...now it's a lil worse , the temps are fine 70° to 77° my light is 15" to 16" above the plants...I thought light intensity since I got a new bulb and I just fed them for first time at half strength but it started before then...it's just my clones doing this it's almost like they are revegging .


 @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @akhiymjames


Lol I just realized what you was talking about. That's just a trait it does bro. GG#4 does the same and it has SourDubb in it and so does Platinum Delights so I think that's where that comes from. IMHO when you see that it's a good sign usually means it's happy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If you look in this pic you can see a leaf twist thing starting...now it's a lil worse , the temps are fine 70° to 77° my light is 15" to 16" above the plants...I thought light intensity since I got a new bulb and I just fed them for first time at half strength but it started before then...it's just my clones doing this it's almost like they are revegging .


Got me mate, I would've said temps but they seem fine...how much air movement have you got? Leaves usually curl up because they are respiring quicker than they can suck up the water...


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Got me mate, I would've said temps but they seem fine...how much air movement have you got? Leaves usually curl up because they are respiring quicker than they can suck up the water...


Just a small fan ATM and they aren't in direct line with it .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I just realized what you was talking about. That's just a trait it does bro. GG#4 does the same and it has SourDubb in it and so does Platinum Delights so I think that's where that comes from. IMHO when you see that it's a good sign usually means it's happy


Whew...glad to hear that bro .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just a small fan ATM and they aren't in direct line with it .


Sorry man, I got no idea then hey. Sounds like James has the answer, if it's a trait of the genetics!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

Yea the leaf twist is how GG#4 can be identified. But it's not solely on just that many cultivars do this but it is a trait. Nothing to be worried about. I'll get some pics of GG#4 and Platinum Delights they both do it for me and the only ones.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

Waiting on the mail man


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the leaf twist is how GG#4 can be identified. But it's not solely on just that many cultivars do this but it is a trait. Nothing to be worried about. I'll get some pics of GG#4 and Platinum Delights they both do it for me and the only ones.


I gotchu bro , it's like Chem crosses they have a leaf ripple that is how I tell that Chem is in the cross...IDK if the cuts do it but every Chem cross I ran has done it .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

Sometimes I get a tear in my eye when I go to the mailbox lol
Thanks bro .


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice.....


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

This is the first 4/20 in 20+ yrs that I don't have anything to smoke..... damn seed run smh


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

Cuts


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

The Sour Dubb twist as I was told....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The Sour Dubb twist as I was told....View attachment 3661974


Not a known fact could be from the Sour Bubble side too not sure I just know Platinum Delights has SourDubb in it from Blue Power and GG#4 does too and it does the same so but it's somewhere through the SourDubb it's happening


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not a known fact could be from the Sour Bubble side too not sure I just know Platinum Delights has SourDubb in it from Blue Power and GG#4 does too and it does the same so but it's somewhere through the SourDubb it's happening


Actually I think it's kinda cool lol like a signature of sorts . Got 4 cuts of Blue Dream (SC) took 2 cuts from the PD and 1 from the Cherry Pie...I hope they all root


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey skunk, how many bigworm strains have you run, and do you have any preference


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey skunk, how many bigworm strains have you run, and do you have any preference


5 so far still have some testers that I haven't popped yet but so far the Black Cherry Crème is my fav...to me it hits every mark....flavor , bag appeal , yields and most def potency...I hate I lost the pheno I had . Good vigor , easily grown...even in my incapable hands his gear shines .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 24, 2016)

Everything looks good....hit the FP seedlings with nutes for first time today...1/2: teaspoon per gal. The CP turning into a little bush since I topped for a cut .
These are Fruit Punch in the pics at 11 days today . Changed the water for the cuts too , keep a closer eye on them they're sucking up water fast .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 26, 2016)

Changed bulb to hps...raised light 3" s....still 18/6 veg cycle...gotta put a lil stretch to them...leaves stacking on top of leaves .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Changed bulb to hps...raised light 3" s....still 18/6 veg cycle...gotta put a lil stretch to them...leaves stacking on top of leaves .


Exact reason why I veg with HPS. MH usually grows them to tight and bushy for me lol. I can make them bushy myself so stretch on out and keep a nice even canopy is what I usually shoot for. I think the veg is on 16/8 trying to save a lil bit of power lol


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 26, 2016)

I actually had the opposite happen to my plants when I put a 600 watt MH in my veg room. They all kept growing upward and not branching out until they reached 6/7 nodes unlike the fluorescent lights that kept them short and bushy, even my sativa dominant plants. I just assumed it was because I had the light to high, but at about 18" from the highest branches, I thought that was about right. Might just put the 600 in the flowering chamber and go with floros in veg. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 27, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I actually had the opposite happen to my plants when I put a 600 watt MH in my veg room. They all kept growing upward and not branching out until they reached 6/7 nodes unlike the fluorescent lights that kept them short and bushy, even my sativa dominant plants. I just assumed it was because I had the light to high, but at about 18" from the highest branches, I thought that was about right. Might just put the 600 in the flowering chamber and go with floros in veg. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.


Idk...I'm using a 400w MH that's been spectred to 6500k and has a super thin bulb wall to supposedly let more light thru...I'm running a skunk x haze x nl cross and the nodes are a 1/4 " or less apart and the fans are lying on top of the fans below them and tbh I'm trying to get them up enough to hang my 600 vertical asap


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 27, 2016)

Check my morning e-mails and soon to be on way....
Gelato #33
Do si dos
Mendobreath
Chernobyl (Slymer cut)

lmao building a clone home outta cardboard box and cfl's


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Check my morning e-mails and soon to be on way....
> Gelato #33
> Do si dos
> Mendobreath
> ...


If you need cardboard let me know get tons of it free from work and I have a few boxes from things me and the fam bought a while back. Tv box and some others. I build cheap CFL fixture costs $20 to build. Could show ya

Awesome finds hope they come through for ya. I'm interested in seeing the Gelato#33. I hear King Klone has a version of it can't remember what number it is but its supposed to be 3 different Gelato cuts out there.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you need cardboard let me know get tons of it free from work and I have a few boxes from things me and the fam bought a while back. Tv box and some others. I build cheap CFL fixture costs $20 to build. Could show ya
> 
> Awesome finds hope they come through for ya. I'm interested in seeing the Gelato#33. I hear King Klone has a version of it can't remember what number it is but its supposed to be 3 different Gelato cuts out there.


I know of a Gelato #33 and #44 but don't what the other one is . Yeah pure luck on getting those as well as a monetary donation but hey whatever it takes I suppose .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know of a Gelato #33 and #44 but don't what the other one is . Yeah pure luck on getting those as well as a monetary donation but hey whatever it takes I suppose .


Yea and #41. You getting the most common the Larry Bird pheno lol #33

I don't mind paying for cuts either. Just not gonna pay insane prices but I'll pay for good stuff so I can have it. Trying to do that now on a couple cuts but seems like that won't even get someone to budge. Oh well just keep trying.


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Check my morning e-mails and soon to be on way....
> Gelato #33
> Do si dos
> Mendobreath
> ...



Hell yea man! Those genetics sound killer! I had to look up the Gelato....mmmm Sherbert x GSC? Sounds crazy good. And yea man I rocked a cardboard clone box for yrs when I first started growing. Worked like a charm. Nice and simple. Cheap and effective. Just make sure you dont let it overheat  Funny you should mention tight-stacking nodes. Flipped the 4x4 to flower on Sunday so I had to move my 4 smaller ones into my 3x3 under flouros....but basically I had issues trying to get my 2 Alien Bubbaberries to side-branch out. Checked on them today after I did some supercropping and BAM started getting more stretch so idk. May be something in the genetics also cuz usually they grow pretty uniform. Glad you're well  Come drop a line in the thread sometime


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Check my morning e-mails and soon to be on way....
> Gelato #33
> Do si dos
> Mendobreath
> ...


Sick dude, some killer cuts in there for sure! Almost making me willing to get someone to try sending one or two over the pond lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you need cardboard let me know get tons of it free from work and I have a few boxes from things me and the fam bought a while back. Tv box and some others. I build cheap CFL fixture costs $20 to build. Could show ya
> 
> Awesome finds hope they come through for ya. I'm interested in seeing the Gelato#33. I hear King Klone has a version of it can't remember what number it is but its supposed to be 3 different Gelato cuts out there.


Yes I do bro and I'll probably be seeing you this weekend.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yes I do bro and I'll probably be seeing you this weekend.


Fasho bro just hit me up and I'll have some for ya


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 28, 2016)

I cannot wait to try these! Thanks for the hookup Skunk!! I'll be sure to pay it forward


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

Fruit Punch.....sativa dom my ass


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

Platinum Delights getting lanky...


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

Cherry Pie...


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

Group


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking awesome bro very healthy. Yea Platinum Delights gets lanky supercrop makes her stronger but she's cookie dom so that's where the lankiness comes from. Support is needed she flops lol but she's very easy to please. Can't wait to see what you do with her


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking lovely Skunk, should pull some dank from those


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dropped 5 Heavyweight Seeds Fruit Punch yesterday...we'll see what those are about. Not much else to say Promix HP as the medium and Fox Farm nutes trio pk. 600 and 400 watt hid's with 4 gal. planters . Now we wait and see if the Skunk will wreck lol


Well I been trying to catch up with you on here but to catch you up to speed my girlfriend went through my phone an seen some shit she wasn't supposed to see she seemed ok about it we talked it out an I thought we had work passed it till I came home an all my plants are dead I don't know if she used weed killer or what but they all looked like wilted lettuce so I'm about to start the other ones I had on hand I might even do a journal on them


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Well I been trying to catch up with you on here but to catch you up to speed my girlfriend went through my phone an seen some shit she wasn't supposed to see she seemed ok about it we talked it out an I thought we had work passed it till I came home an all my plants are dead I don't know if she used weed killer or what but they all looked like wilted lettuce so I'm about to start the other ones I had on hand I might even do a journal on them


Dude that sucks bad :/ I wish you better luck next round. Delete the pics after you upload em lol


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Dude that sucks bad :/ I wish you better luck next round. Delete the pics after you upload em lol


Ill keep that in mind


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sometimes I get a tear in my eye when I go to the mailbox lolView attachment 3661572
> Thanks bro .


Wow i didnt know you can get clones in the mail now


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 30, 2016)

That's the biggest thing that makes me nervous about getting into a relationship now that I'm growing. Hope you find a killer pheno @Lilwatt


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Well I been trying to catch up with you on here but to catch you up to speed my girlfriend went through my phone an seen some shit she wasn't supposed to see she seemed ok about it we talked it out an I thought we had work passed it till I came home an all my plants are dead I don't know if she used weed killer or what but they all looked like wilted lettuce so I'm about to start the other ones I had on hand I might even do a journal on them


That really sucks dude, hope you can sort something out that won't get you into shit with the Mrs!!


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

Off to the races


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> That's the biggest thing that makes me nervous about getting into a relationship now that I'm growing. Hope you find a killer pheno @Lilwatt


I hope so too the ones she killed was almost a foot tall so i hope these work out better for me


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That really sucks dude, hope you can sort something out that won't get you into shit with the Mrs!!


I think we are better now we kissed an made up the other night it hurt her to do it... jus as bad as it did for me to come home an see them all dead we both are stoners she did it to teach me a lesson I don't blame her I was in the wrong but she didn't have to kill all them she could have left me one or to to play with


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 30, 2016)

Kill all my plants over a disagreement..... chic would packing her bags and I would move from that area.


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Kill all my plants over a disagreement..... chic would packing her bags and I would move from that area.


If only it was that easy we have a child together


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> If only it was that easy we have a child together


I feel ya bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> I think we are better now we kissed an made up the other night it hurt her to do it... jus as bad as it did for me to come home an see them all dead we both are stoners she did it to teach me a lesson I don't blame her I was in the wrong but she didn't have to kill all them she could have left me one or to to play with


Fark man, that's a petty way to teach you a lesson....a bit of communication goes a long way hey! Put some locks on your grow room and hide the key...preferably in a jar full of poisonous snakes lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Off to the races


What you popping there ?


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What you popping there ?


Jus a few d-cure fa and bcc X d-cure


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Put some locks on your grow room and hide the key...preferably in a jar full of poisonous snakes lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> View attachment 3670241


Yep, that'd do the job for sure...fuck, even I wouldn't go in there ha ha.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Jus a few d-cure fa and bcc X d-cure


Cool....real ibtered


akhiymjames said:


> If you need cardboard let me know get tons of it free from work and I have a few boxes from things me and the fam bought a while back. Tv box and some others. I build cheap CFL fixture costs $20 to build. Could show ya
> 
> Awesome finds hope they come through for ya. I'm interested in seeing the Gelato#33. I hear King Klone has a version of it can't remember what number it is but its supposed to be 3 different Gelato cuts out there.


Yeah I need enough to make a 3' x 3' x 4 box to keep clones .'


----------



## HarryCarey (May 1, 2016)

Creeping thru here guys. Lovin it. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool....real ibtered
> 
> Yeah I need enough to make a 3' x 3' x 4 box to keep clones .'


This was a REAL stoned post Lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (May 1, 2016)

Up potted last night...well all but one...gotta get another planter lol


----------



## Lilwatt (May 2, 2016)

So far out of all of them I'm off to a good start all but two have popped so far out of both packs but I'm not giving up on the last two just yet I know they will pop soon ....


----------



## Lilwatt (May 2, 2016)

Solo cups an roots organics probably tomorrow


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So far out of all of them I'm off to a good start all but two have popped so far out of both packs but I'm not giving up on the last two just yet I know they will pop soon ....


I like those odds...glad they germed...can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Solo cups an roots organics probably tomorrow


I'd probably cut that roots with something neutral as it may be a little too hot for seedlings...I've never used it tho @akhiymjames


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Creeping thru here guys. Lovin it. Pulling up a chair.


Glad to have you along for the ride .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

Y'all making me want to make more beans lol and that's a little like work for a stoner


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'd probably cut that roots with something neutral as it may be a little too hot for seedlings...I've never used it tho @akhiymjames


I go straight into Roots with seedlings haven't found it to be too hot yet. FFOF on some strains is too hot but I usually never had any problems


----------



## Mineralz (May 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So far out of all of them I'm off to a good start all but two have popped so far out of both packs but I'm not giving up on the last two just yet I know they will pop soon ....


For sure keep us updated on those man. I was fortunate enough to score a pack of those D-Cure F2s so I'm looking forward to seeing their progress  The genetic makeup is some of my all-time favorite shit so yea....should be some awesome-sauce chiba my guy...


----------



## GreenThumby (May 2, 2016)

I'm in. Read through everything so far. Always some good info for us noobs. I think it's time I start a journal of my own.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

GreenThumby said:


> I'm in. Read through everything so far. Always some good info for us noobs. I think it's time I start a journal of my own.


Very good...my journals are mostly for myself to help my old butt remember what I'm doing or what I have done in the past that works or don't work but any help or advice that I can do or give plz feel free to ask...if I don't know it I can usually refer you to someone who can . Happy growing  
Also IMVHO this is the best cannabis community you could be in .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Wow i didnt know you can get clones in the mail now


Sure can...why you need some ?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

7 plants vegging....15 cuts rooting...7 to 8 more cuts on the way or are soon to be...building a redneck cardboard box for my mother/clone cabinet..ordered another 600w MH/HPS system about 5 hours ago.... i think I need a intervention...I'm overwhelmed at how things are snow balling....Much love and respect to you all .


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 7 plants vegging....15 cuts rooting...7 to 8 more cuts on the way or are soon to be...building a redneck cardboard box for my mother/clone cabinet..ordered another 600w MH/HPS system about 5 hours ago.... i think I need a intervention...I'm overwhelmed at how things are snow balling....Much love and respect to you all .


Ha ha ha LOL. We're here for you bro....to push to get MORE muwahahaha. My name is Easty and I'm addicted to growing weed


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha LOL. We're here for you bro....to push to get MORE muwahahaha. My name is Easty and I'm addicted to growing weed


70% of my day is doing something concerning cannabis....but I absolutely love it .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

And I most definitely have something special up my sleeve when I do my next seed run...hoping you guy's will dig it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 70% of my day is doing something concerning cannabis....but I absolutely love it .


So at least 70% of your time is positive eh


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 70% of my day is doing something concerning cannabis....but I absolutely love it .


Lol, I'd say 90% of my day involves either looking at cannabis or growing it  it's in my veins!! 



skunkwreck said:


> And I most definitely have something special up my sleeve when I do my next seed run...hoping you guy's will dig it


Ooh I'm intrigued  



Vnsmkr said:


> So at least 70% of your time is positive eh


That sounds like a pretty good way to be


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ooh I'm intrigued


It'll probably take about a year but I think it'll be something special....atleast that's my hope lol they'll be given away any way so that's the most awesome part


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It'll probably take about a year but I think it'll be something special....atleast that's my hope lol they'll be given away any way so that's the most awesome part


Sweet dude, sounds awesome


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha LOL. We're here for you bro....to push to get MORE muwahahaha. My name is Easty and I'm addicted to growing weed


My name is Skunk and I love growing the funk


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

I see roots starting  man that was quick , something like 12 days in plain water


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

Fucking Amazon keeps rejecting my credit card...hell I just used it two weeks ordering nutes and there was not a single glitch....I want that light and I want it now (in my best 5 yr old tantrum voice)


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2016)

Amazon can be a right pain in the arse sometimes! Good luck bro, hope you can get it to work!!


----------



## Lilwatt (May 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Amazon can be a right pain in the arse sometimes! Good luck bro, hope you can get it to work!!


try ebay I tend to jump between the two for who ever has what I need cheaper


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My name is Skunk and I love growing the funk


your a poet and you didnt know it eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fucking Amazon keeps rejecting my credit card...hell I just used it two weeks ordering nutes and there was not a single glitch....I want that light and I want it now (in my best 5 yr old tantrum voice)


Yeah sometimes I have had that happen to for certain items, not sure wtf.....


----------



## Lilwatt (May 3, 2016)

Well everything is in solo cups tonight I feel pleased with my self pics will come when they pop out the shells @skunkwreck germination rate 30/30


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fucking Amazon keeps rejecting my credit card...hell I just used it two weeks ordering nutes and there was not a single glitch....I want that light and I want it now (in my best 5 yr old tantrum voice)


My high ass typed in the wrong frigging number  goodies are on the way


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ha ha well no wonder they declining that shit


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

FP


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Looking good, love those fat leaves. I have a Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL topped for 4 now with the fattest fkn stems ever. Give me a couple more days and will put some pics on my thread


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2016)

Hey skunk
Those vials are 1.5 ml, got em off amazon

Edit :
*Clear Plastic Eppendorf Centrifuge Tube Vial*


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

They have some real fat leaves , got some that's over 2" wide and it's claimed a sativa dominant strain....I think mines is leaning more to the indica side lol the cross is listed as Skunk x Haze x Northern Lights...I think I might take a couple cuts from them .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey skunk
> Those vials are 1.5 ml, got em off amazon


Thanks my man .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

Ducks landed this morning @eastcoastmo but got scattered in the pond.....lol 
Thanks for the beans , I guess we'll figure them out as I grow them....hate they got mixed up but will definitely have fun with them .


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ducks landed this morning @eastcoastmo but got scattered in the pond.....lol View attachment 3674076
> Thanks for the beans , I guess we'll figure them out as I grow them....hate they got mixed up but will definitely have fun with them .


Ohhhh are you fuckin serious? I'm so sorry brother, I packed them in so bloody tight too...fuck  I'm glad they arrived though, next time I'll have to sticky tape the bastards


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

Which ones did I send you? I can probably work out which is which for you...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

Just had a look at what I sent you, the smaller beans are NC x candyland and the bigger ones are the NC x purple dream. Should get you close to the 10 of each!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just had a look at what I sent you, the smaller beans are NC x candyland and the bigger ones are the NC x purple dream. Should get you close to the 10 of each!!


That's cool , I really appreciate them and yes I can see the size difference so that helps tremendously.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's cool , I really appreciate them and yes I can see the size difference so that helps tremendously.


Cool mate, glad I could help out! Enjoy growing them out, that purple dream cross grows some big buds!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

High Tech cloner lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> High Tech cloner lmao


Lol, hope they root up for you mate


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

Already got lil roots...another week or so and they'll be in soil


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> High Tech cloner lmao


So is that all you do with clones skunk? If so I need to get my ass in gear, plain water too?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So is that all you do with clones skunk? If so I need to get my ass in gear, plain water too?


Distilled water...after I take the cut I shave a thin layer of skin off about a 1/4 " above the cut...not all the way around it but just in one spot then drop it in the water and wait 2 or 3 weeks...of course they're under a 23w cfl .

The Mrs. said she's getting me a proper cloner for my birthday this year lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Distilled water...after I take the cut I shave a thin layer of skin off about a 1/4 " above the cut...not all the way around it but just in one spot then drop it in the water and wait 2 or 3 weeks...of course they're under a 23w cfl .


Cool yip will give it a try in a few here


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Water cloning is one of the easiest ways to clone especially if space is limited and have no room for cloner. It works well usually 2-3 weeks before cuts root but maybe longer for some but clones can be kept like this for months I have kept them up to 3 months like that. Low light levels is key more light they with synthesize and start trying to grow and will cannibalize themselves and eat up stored food in leaves. This helps keeping them green. Low lights levels is key to having healthy clones.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Water cloning is one of the easiest ways to clone especially if space is limited and have no room for cloner. It works well usually 2-3 weeks before cuts root but maybe longer for some but clones can be kept like this for months I have kept them up to 3 months like that. Low light levels is key more light they with synthesize and start trying to grow and will cannibalize themselves and eat up stored food in leaves. This helps keeping them green. Low lights levels is key to having healthy clones.


Good information man. Happy to know that cuts will last that long in water with low light


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2016)

Hey brother @eastcoastmo which strain did you reverse in those crosses ?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

@BobBitchen what kind of cloner do you recommend ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey brother @eastcoastmo which strain did you reverse in those crosses ?


Hey buddy, the night cap was the reversed female in the crosses so the 'mothers' (candyland and purple dream) are more dominant in the cross.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey buddy, the night cap was the reversed female in the crosses so the 'mothers' (candyland and purple dream) are more dominant in the cross.


That's what I was thinking just wanted to confirm lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

@akhiymjames what kinda cloner you got and did you get it a HTG ?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

I


skunkwreck said:


> @BobBitchen what kind of cloner do you recommend ?


I'v been using a clone king for a few years with great success.

http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0?ie=UTF8&keywords=Clone king&psc=1&qid=1462626189&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1-spons


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @akhiymjames what kinda cloner you got and did you get it a HTG ?


No cloner bro I clone in cups of water or my small 5gal Rubbermaid tote flipped upside down used as a tray and dome with rapid rooters. My tech is very easy and simply but I'm gonna build an oxy cloner with a tote very similar just bigger but stick water pump and air stone with air pump in the bottom of the cloner and cut holes in the top put the clone holders in there and that's it. You can buy the oxy cloner already made but it's much cheaper to but the water pump, air pump with lines and air stone, tote with top and foam holders for cuts.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

HTG does sell an 8 sight aero cloner similar to oxy cloner but it's a sprayer in the bottom that wet the cuts. $50 for it but many just build their own of that too much cheaper and can have more than 8 sites too


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what I was thinking just wanted to confirm lol


Too easy man!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Non PH'ed tap
Kln & pro tekt
T 5's @ 18"
14 days


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

Just dropped a Nightcap x Purple Dream and Nightcap x Candyland to soak


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Non PH'ed tap
> Kln & pro tekt
> T 5's @ 18"
> 14 days


Damn that's nice .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

Busy day Prom night for my 16 yr old daughter....how in the hell does it take 4 hrs to get dressed for the prom smh


----------



## Frajola (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Busy day Prom night for my 16 yr old daughter....how in the hell does it take 4 hrs to get dressed for the prom smh


 very simple my dear friend, " she is a woman" that's it!!

peace&yield


----------



## Frajola (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn that's nice .


I gotta try this thing one day. atta roots !


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

I gotta make a run for HTG sometime...need more Promix and some rapid rooters .


----------



## Frajola (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I gotta make a run for HTG sometime...need more Promix and some rapid rooters .


I ll be watching...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just dropped a Nightcap x Purple Dream and Nightcap x Candyland to soak


Awesome man, can't wait to see how they turn out for you


----------



## Frajola (May 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man, can't wait to see how they turn out for you


I ll be watching that toopeace.


----------



## Mineralz (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ducks landed this morning @eastcoastmo but got scattered in the pond.....lol View attachment 3674076
> Thanks for the beans , I guess we'll figure them out as I grow them....hate they got mixed up but will definitely have fun with them .


 

Got my carepackage today Skunk =) Very nicely packed. Sucks some asshole postal worker mishandled yours :/ Looking forward to growing some @eastcoastmo gear w ya  Everything's looking good in your neck of the woods


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> View attachment 3676034
> 
> Got my carepackage today Skunk =) Very nicely packed. Sucks some asshole postal worker mishandled yours :/ Looking forward to growing some @eastcoastmo gear w ya  Everything's looking good in your neck of the woods


Woo hoo!! Glad they arrived mate!! Happy growing


----------



## Mineralz (May 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo!! Glad they arrived mate!! Happy growing


I really CANNOT fn wait lol. I need a 5x5 just for veg now lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> I really CANNOT fn wait lol. I need a 5x5 just for veg now lmao


Ha ha ha time to upgrade lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

Just took two cuttings from the Platy D....two cuttings from the Cherry Pie and three from the Fruit Punch .


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

Hey man, here's a couple pics of the Nightcap x candyland that @DirtyNerd grew recently! Big props to him, it came out pretty nice


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, here's a couple pics of the Nightcap x candyland that @DirtyNerd grew recently! Big props to him, it came out pretty nice
> View attachment 3676218
> View attachment 3676219
> View attachment 3676220


Damn them girls were sexy still got around 5 seeds of that strain one of the phenos was a freak flowering in veg and had the largest sacked colas I have ever seen wish I kept a cutting but hopefully find her again when I pop some more thanks again bro


Also subbed up for the show looking great @skunkwreck


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Damn them girls were sexy still got around 5 seeds of that strain one of the phenos was a freak flowering in veg and had the largest sacked colas I have ever seen wish I kept a cutting but hopefully find her again when I pop some more thanks again bro
> 
> 
> Also subbed up for the show looking great @skunkwreck


They were damn sexy indeed bro, cheers for showing them off!! Any time bro


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

Flipped the lights last night .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

Fans so big you can't see my hand holding them up.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fans so big you can't see my hand holding them up.....View attachment 3676698


Which strain is that man? That is one fat leaf!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fans so big you can't see my hand holding them up.....View attachment 3676698


Awesomely fatass leafs . Nice man! My TH Deep Chunk also getting some fatass leaves. Hope to have some pics on my thread later today.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Which strain is that man? That is one fat leaf!!


Fruit Punch...it's got leaf blades over two inches wide .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

Both the NCPD & the NCCL cracked and are in peat pods atm  big up to Aussie breeders or at least to the one that hooked me up


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, here's a couple pics of the Nightcap x candyland that @DirtyNerd grew recently! Big props to him, it came out pretty nice
> View attachment 3676218
> View attachment 3676219
> View attachment 3676220


Those are beautiful...I hope mine turn out that good @DirtyNerd has more experience then I plus I just don't have a green thumb , I have to work at it real hard and that's half assed at best brother lol


----------



## Frajola (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, here's a couple pics of the Nightcap x candyland that @DirtyNerd grew recently! Big props to him, it came out pretty nice
> View attachment 3676218
> View attachment 3676219
> View attachment 3676220


So sugary, wow. Nice run fella.
peace


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No cloner bro I clone in cups of water or my small 5gal Rubbermaid tote flipped upside down used as a tray and dome with rapid rooters. My tech is very easy and simply but I'm gonna build an oxy cloner with a tote very similar just bigger but stick water pump and air stone with air pump in the bottom of the cloner and cut holes in the top put the clone holders in there and that's it. You can buy the oxy cloner already made but it's much cheaper to but the water pump, air pump with lines and air stone, tote with top and foam holders for cuts.


Think that's the technique I'm gonna go with...rapid rooters and Rubbermaid...hate having a grow equipment budget smh but I still get to grow even with my bootleg set up lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Those are beautiful...I hope mine turn out that good @DirtyNerd has more experience then I plus I just don't have a green thumb , I have to work at it real hard and that's half assed at best brother lol


You'll be sweet man, we all know you'll grow them well


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Both the NCPD & the NCCL cracked and are in peat pods atm  big up to Aussie breeders or at least to the one that hooked me up


Good stuff man, off to a flying start!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

Oh yeah I put four of the cuttings in solo cups wth Promix...I hope they make as the roots were small except for the Catatonic #4 , it's roots were nicer looking....if they do make it , it'll be a slow start veg wise which I think I can live with that for the time being...the C-4's are actually for someone else they just having a lay over here till they head to their permanent home lol...giving the other cuts a week or so more in water then will plant them...I'm trying a little something different with the new cuts I just took just for the shits and giggles of it all . That's all I can remember for now...BTW these threads are to help me remember shit...plus great advice from you good folks following is always greatly appreciated and much looked forward to...big thanks to you all and to all a great buzz


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff man, off to a flying start!!


Both done popped up out of the peat pods so yeah off to a flying start


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Both done popped up out of the peat pods so yeah off to a flying start


Nice work man, looking forward to watching them blossom


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2016)

Random pics cause I got high


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

I'm still high 
Had to use this technique on the Platy D...leggy gal there .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm still high View attachment 3681112
> Had to use this technique on the Platy D...leggy gal there .


I stay high (if possible)


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm still high View attachment 3681112
> Had to use this technique on the Platy D...leggy gal there .


I supercrop all the time, works well mate


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I supercrop all the time, works well mate


That's the name I couldn't remember Super Crop...thanks brother lol getting older kinda sucks lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's the name I couldn't remember Super Crop...thanks brother lol getting older kinda sucks lol


Ha ha yeah I know the feeling lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm still high View attachment 3681112
> Had to use this technique on the Platy D...leggy gal there .


I supercrop her ever run. Helps makes the branches stronger and I train her to bush out for more tops. Best way to get yield off her. Looking good bro


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2016)

Time for a smoke  Thank you Keem , Eastcoastmo , Bob and a couple others...no questions , no explanations but thank you guy's .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

Also cut everything puny growing on the bottom of Plat D. If it's not reaching up to the top with most of the tops it's not worth it. Buds will be small and those puny lanky branches flop over. Most lollipop the bottom 1/3 but on her node spacing sucks so I do about the bottom half. And she need support cus buds get very dense like rocks. Can't wait to see her in all her beauty for you


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2016)

Yeah she's looking a little trashy underneath , had already considered shaving her legs lol thanks for the tip bro


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2016)

Gotta take some more cuts if it's not too late....effing dog


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah she's looking a little trashy underneath , had already considered shaving her legs lol thanks for the tip bro


Shaving the legs never heard it called that its a first for me


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

@skunkwreck I might have a fee pictures for you today of the babies


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck I might have a fee pictures for you today of the babies


Great , can't wait to see them


----------



## Mineralz (May 16, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck I might have a fee pictures for you today of the babies


Ooh ooh me too me too! What you runnin? @Lilwatt


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck I might have a fee pictures for you today of the babies


 I feel like its to late in the season fir me to put them out side cause they are still so small an taking forever to grow what can I do to make them speed up an its too early for nutes three have passed away


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

Some of @skunkwreck special


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

Ok guys give me a few tricks or pointers to make my babies jump an speed up any advice would be helpful right about now


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

Quick question do you guys start counting the days of how old your plant is from the day of germination or the day it broke ground ???


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Ok guys give me a few tricks or pointers to make my babies jump an speed up any advice would be helpful right about now


Well for one the best way to get them going when they're seedlings is to have strong light and right over top of them. I know many who use 8 bulb t5 for seedlings put the light right over top and they use square 1gal pots. Some use heat mat I don't like em but warmth higher humid and good light with frying them.

I always count from the day they break ground


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well for one the best way to get them going when they're seedlings is to have strong light and right over top of them. I know many who use 8 bulb t5 for seedlings put the light right over top and they use square 1gal pots. Some use heat mat I don't like em but warmth higher humid and good light with frying them.
> 
> I always count from the day they break ground


Well for starters I got two six hundred but im only using one an its at half power it goes two four an six hundred watts right now I have them on four I dint want to burn them with too much light so early off any thing else you got an that would make them two weeks old on Thursday I think


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

I lied they will be two weeks on Wednesday 18th


----------



## Lilwatt (May 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well for one the best way to get them going when they're seedlings is to have strong light and right over top of them. I know many who use 8 bulb t5 for seedlings put the light right over top and they use square 1gal pots. Some use heat mat I don't like em but warmth higher humid and good light with frying them.
> 
> I always count from the day they break ground


Should I crank it up to six hundred an keep it about a foot from them


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Should I crank it up to six hundred an keep it about a foot from them


That's fine just make sure that it isn't too hot for them at that height. Do the hand test but I don't wanna ruin skunks thread so if you need some help make a thread post there and I'll help


----------



## Lilwatt (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's fine just make sure that it isn't too hot for them at that height. Do the hand test but I don't wanna ruin skunks thread so if you need some help make a thread post there and I'll help


Will do


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's fine just make sure that it isn't too hot for them at that height. Do the hand test but I don't wanna ruin skunks thread so if you need some help make a thread post there and I'll help


Hey do what you do bro .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2016)

IMO always keep your ballast at 100% IMO turning it down throws the spectrum off I don't know why I think that no conclusive evidence to show that....600w you need about 26 " above seedlings unless you have an air cooled hood or at least a cool tube (I use open bulbs) until about 3 weeks or I see them stretching for the light...they look OK for almost two weeks...right now they building roots then they'll start shooting up.....the most important thing here is to remember patience . No nutes yet buddy...more ppl kill plants with love then they do with neglect...give it time and they'll do what they do .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2016)

Y'all know what time it is...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Y'all know what time it is... View attachment 3683928


Got a big chunk of hash in the pipe, I'm lit, but its 19:20 here


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got a big chunk of hash in the pipe, I'm lit, but its 19:20 here


08:33 here and I'm lit


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

7:44 here....and I'm up cleaning the veg room,setting up dwc,setting up the chucker tent.....damn i better smoke something. ..terps do a set of lungs good.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> damn i better smoke something. ..terps do a set of lungs good.


That's what I'm talking about...blaze up bro


----------



## Lilwatt (May 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Y'all know what time it is... View attachment 3683928


I jus had my breakfast on the way to work some super sour  it was delicious cant wait till lunch break


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Anybody know where im at lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Anybody know where im at lol


I do lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Anybody know where im at lol


Out of the woods. You are going the wrong direction


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

I love this fountain for some reason


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I love this fountain for some reason View attachment 3688524


Cool looking. Are the lights blue or is that the camera?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool looking. Are the lights blue or is that the camera?


Lights are blue.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

I like it too


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

Sitting on the top parking deck getting blazed and watching the lights.....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

Thinking bout going to HTG to look around an get my mind off things.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

Filling up...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Looking super good and healthy. Gonna be a great run for you bro. I have another GG4 for you too when ready


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

Ok my peeps check this. , I watered today upon doing so I had left a 5 gal. planter sitting in a big bowl to catch run off , being in a hurry I forgot and left it in the bowl so today when I picked up the planter there was a bit of water in the bowl with about 7"s of roots hanging from the planter laying in said water so my ? is should I cut the roots off or leave them....I put about a inch of tap water in the bowl so the roots would be in the water..they look fine , nice pearly white no brown like they were rotting or what not...should I just leave it be or cut them so the planter can sit directly on the floor ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok my peeps check this. , I watered today upon doing so I had left a 5 gal. planter sitting in a big bowl to catch run off , being in a hurry I forgot and left it in the bowl so today when I picked up the planter there was a bit of water in the bowl with about 7"s of roots hanging from the planter laying in said water so my ? is should I cut the roots off or leave them....I put about a inch of tap water in the bowl so the roots would be in the water..they look fine , nice pearly white no brown like they were rotting or what not...should I just leave it be or cut them so the planter can sit directly on the floor ?


I would cut them they will die off eventually from air getting to them but it won't even affect the plant by cutting those lil bits of roots. Some people root prune and the air pots and oxy pots air prune the roots so should be just fine.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would cut them they will die off eventually from air getting to them but it won't even affect the plant by cutting those lil bits of roots. Some people root prune and the air pots and oxy pots air prune the roots so should be just fine.


Will do bro , thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Filling up...View attachment 3690704


Looking boss bro, beautiful and healthy girls there


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking boss bro, beautiful and healthy girls there


Thanks brother...can't wait to run yours .


----------



## Mineralz (May 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks brother...can't wait to run yours .


Indeed! I've got like 3 more weeks then I'll be ready to drop somemore beans =) I've got a delicious variety of @skunkwreck @eastcoastmo and @Cornfed Dread gear coming up next. Really hoping my pollen collecting trials go okay. Would <3 to make some crosses for you guys to try out. It's the least I can do...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks brother...can't wait to run yours .


Good stuff mate, should be some gems in there!! Will be good to watch hey!! 



Mineralz said:


> Indeed! I've got like 3 more weeks then I'll be ready to drop somemore beans =) I've got a delicious variety of @skunkwreck @eastcoastmo and @Cornfed Dread gear coming up next. Really hoping my pollen collecting trials go okay. Would <3 to make some crosses for you guys to try out. It's the least I can do...


Sounds like you have a great selection coming up too, looking forward to watching mate


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Indeed! I've got like 3 more weeks then I'll be ready to drop somemore beans =) I've got a delicious variety of @skunkwreck @eastcoastmo and @Cornfed Dread gear coming up next. Really hoping my pollen collecting trials go okay. Would <3 to make some crosses for you guys to try out. It's the least I can do...


That'd be col..I love beans...next round will be @eastcoastmo. @genuity and @bigworm6969 testers


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

I gotta slide some @BobBitchen in there too...who knows electrical shit...I need to burn more lights lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

One day lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> One day lolView attachment 3692459


Ha ha genius


----------



## Mineralz (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> One day lolView attachment 3692459


Lol thats awesome. I'd have prolly gone with DayChill and NightChill tho =)


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

They crowning..,.
Cherry Pie.
Platy D


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They crowning..,.
> Cherry PieView attachment 3693211.
> Platy D
> View attachment 3693212


Oh yes gonna be lovely. I'm harvest tonight!!! No Plat D but next round will be  looking super healthy bro. In for a real treat


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2016)

Looking good Skunky


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yes gonna be lovely. I'm harvest tonight!!! No Plat D but next round will be  looking super healthy bro. In for a re
> 
> 
> eastcoastmo said:
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## skunkwreck (May 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yes gonna be lovely. I'm harvest tonight!!! No Plat D but next round will be  looking super healthy bro. In for a real treat


I'm ready to see your next round and i wanna taste your SFV.


----------



## Lilwatt (May 29, 2016)

@skunkwreck here is a lil update here is the baby's now I hope they like they new home I'm going to try an scrogg them all the way till flower the top two was taken may 16 the last two was taken today should I scrogg or jus let them grow tall an top the hell out of them I haven't sexed them yet so some might get pulled later down the road do you or should I top side branches? ??


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck here is a lil update here is the baby's now I hope they like they new home I'm going to try an scrogg them all the way till flower the top two was taken may 16 the last two was taken today should I scrogg or jus let them grow tall an top the hell out of them I haven't sexed them yet so some might get pulled later down the road do you or should I top side branches? ??


Hell yea Watt! Go big or go home mane =) Shit looks good. Should have all kinds of action in your neck of the woods


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 29, 2016)

I've got alot of overtime to do. I'm close to getting Bigworm gear and just got some testers I hope pop up in the next few days and now the list has grown to include a few more breeder's here I see listed and have much respect for. 

Well, my name is Joe and I'm addicted to growing Dro! (haha, actually I grow in soil, just wanted to be cool and rhyme too) 

Plants look good sir!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck here is a lil update here is the baby's now I hope they like they new home I'm going to try an scrogg them all the way till flower the top two was taken may 16 the last two was taken today should I scrogg or jus let them grow tall an top the hell out of them I haven't sexed them yet so some might get pulled later down the road do you or should I top side branches? ??


Looking good Watt , if you're leaving them outside I wouldn't worry about scrog just let them grow , top them a couple times and let them go IMHO . I'd cull the non branchers some will grow like bean poles with just a top cola and very little fluff on the lower parts....the two males I used had nice side branching so hopefully you wont run into too many like that . Looks good , have fun and enjoy the smoke...oh yeah you should see some colors this fall


----------



## skunkwreck (May 30, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I've got alot of overtime to do. I'm close to getting Bigworm gear and just got some testers I hope pop up in the next few days and now the list has grown to include a few more breeder's here I see listed and have much respect for.
> 
> Well, my name is Joe and I'm addicted to growing Dro! (haha, actually I grow in soil, just wanted to be cool and rhyme too)
> 
> Plants look good sir!


Oh yeah there's folks on here putting in the work man , 90% of my seed stock has come from the great folks on this forum .


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Looking good Watt , if you're leaving them outside I wouldn't worry about scrog just let them grow , top them a couple times and let them go IMHO . I'd cull the non branchers some will grow like bean poles with just a top cola and very little fluff on the lower parts....the two males I used had nice side branching so hopefully you wont run into too many like that . Looks good , have fun and enjoy the smoke...oh yeah you should see some colors this fall


Oh shit I like color


----------



## skunkwreck (May 30, 2016)

@Lilwatt here's one of the moms I used in one of the crosses you're running....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 30, 2016)

You.....got to be crazy
Ya think I'm leaving the game
when these streets what made me
I shed a lotta blood an plenty tears
in these streets , you want me to leave them then how the fuck you gonna eat ha ha
I love ya to death but I was fucking the streets before I met you
I fucked you both at the same time
the game mean sex too ,I'm keeping it real at the moment like I seen
gripping wood and moving alotta green....


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

@skunkwreck you got or will have any good pollen by time they start to flower that I can cross a plant or two with I want to make me a few seeds for next yet but dont want to go back with the same cross I want to mix it up a bit


----------



## skunkwreck (May 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck you got or will have any good pollen by time they start to flower that I can cross a plant or two with I want to make me a few seeds for next yet but dont want to go back with the same cross I want to mix it up a bit


I sure don't


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

quick question i never had to sex a plant yet how soon will i be able to tell if its male or female


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> quick question i never had to sex a plant yet how soon will i be able to tell if its male or female


Your sexing inside right? Once you flip the light cycle to 12/12 depending on the cultivar and phenos could be 7-21 days. You can sex a plant at any time I do it a lot a check every day and soon as I see that first pistil stick it back in veg doesn't really skip a beat I've got it to late tho and reveg growth happens and that sucks lol


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Your sexing inside right? Once you flip the light cycle to 12/12 depending on the cultivar and phenos could be 7-21 days. You can sex a plant at any time I do it a lot a check every day and soon as I see that first pistil stick it back in veg doesn't really skip a beat I've got it to late tho and reveg growth happens and that sucks lol


nope my plants are out side so when when i know


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

or will i have to grow them all out till flower to find out


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> nope my plants are out side so when when i know


Oh outside shit they will start flower late July early August depending on where you are in the states. If they grow healthy before then they should preflower and show sex before it comes time for them to actually flower outside


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh outside shit they will start flower late July early August depending on where you are in the states. If they grow healthy before then they should preflower and show sex before it comes time for them to actually flower outside


so like in another month i should be able to spot out the males


----------



## torontoke (May 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> so like in another month i should be able to spot out the males


Yes sir
Another tip to help in the future if your worried about pre sexing out door plants would be to take a small lower cutting of the plants and put them straight to 12/12 even under a cfl indoors and you will know if it's worth feeding and maintaining within a week or two


----------



## Lilwatt (May 30, 2016)

well they are all in the ground now so its just a waiting game now


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 1, 2016)

4:20 in progress


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 4:20 in progressView attachment 3697322


Likewise here, 03:50 AM. Just finished a bowl of cambodian/vietnamese mix in the 10 hitter, now time for some purple trainwreck in the vape. Will continue through 4:20


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 1, 2016)

@skunkwreck quick question a friend of mine said I should have done individual hole but my trench is 40 inches wide 18 inches deep so thats plenty of room for the root to spread is has fourty cubic feet of peatmoss an plenty of soil amendments for the first two weeks or so so with that being said should I have done individual holes or is that good enough for the roots to all spread out


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck quick question a friend of mine said I should have done individual hole but my trench is 40 inches wide 18 inches deep so thats plenty of room for the root to spread is has fourty cubic feet of peatmoss an plenty of soil amendments for the first two weeks or so so with that being said should I have done individual holes or is that good enough for the roots to all spread out


The trench is fine but you could have maybe spread them out a bit like 15" to 18" between the plants....with them being close together they'll grow in a SoG fashion , you need space for the individual root mass....bigger the roots the bigger the fruits plus plants don't like to be jammed together IMHO .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Cherry Pie starting to nug up....
Platinum Delights got nugs everywhere...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

The BEAST...she's 30" tall and damn she's 40" wide....I believe she's leaning towards the NL in the mix..


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Fruit Punch... I believe this strain could have gotten a better name like " Triple Threat" lol here's a lil bud


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Group shot after some defol and leg shaving...had to get rid of some of the lower trash


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

A peek through the jungle...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

This phone camera sucks ass smh


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

Looking good bro Cherry Pie and Plat D look awesome and so does everything else. Plat D already starting to get frosty too. Can't wait to see more


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro Cherry Pie and Plat D look awesome and so does everything else. Plat D already starting to get frosty too. Can't wait to see more


Bro she was showing frost before she threw pistils lol surprised you can see it with these crappy pics...I need a better camera .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey @BobBitchen I was informed last night by the Mrs. and my teenaged daughter that we're making a trip to Cali around the end of July or first of August so I might need a Cali friend lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey @BobBitchen I was informed last night by the Mrs. and my teenaged daughter that we're making a trip to Cali around the end of July or first of August so I might need a Cali friend lol


Cool.give me a shout...what part of ca. Are you coming to ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Cool.give me a shout...what part of ca. Are you coming to ?


Southern LA area


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bro she was showing frost before she threw pistils lol surprised you can see it with these crappy pics...I need a better camera .


Haha yea I guess she's good to show her beauty through the bad pics lol. DSLR camera in next big thing on list for me. I'll cop of craigslist they have some good prices for cams with lenses there and I'm gonna get one for my pic taking.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha yea I guess she's good to show her beauty through the bad pics lol. DSLR camera in next big thing on list for me. I'll cop of craigslist they have some good prices for cams with lenses there and I'm gonna get one for my pic taking.


@Dr.D81 I think it was got a camera that takes nice pics for like $10 or $12 from Amazon or Craigslist or something like that...I wanna go that route myself one day. I do wanna take better pics cause this phone doesn't do the plants any justice .


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Group shot after some defol and leg shaving...had to get rid of some of the lower trashView attachment 3697781


Nice job man..What lights are you using?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Nice job man..What lights are you using?


 Thanks man...600w HPS...this one kinda got away from me lol , I was planning on running two 600's but my breaker won't handle it and now they're crowded .


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks man...600w HPS...this one kinda got away from me lol , I was planning on running two 600's but my breaker won't handle it and now they're crowded .


Yeah looks like a jungle in there


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Outdoors..... Dawgbizkits x D-Cure


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

B-Money strain....outdoors


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

B-Money male


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Plat. D already getting frosty


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie frosting up too


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Fruit Punch not much frost


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful day in the South....


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 7, 2016)

skunk man I find it hard to believe I've never been in this thread....I see all the cool kids are here so just like high school I'll casually insert myself on the outer edges of the crowd so people from the outside will think I'm part of the clique! My TShirt business will take off in no time!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Plat. D already getting frostyView attachment 3702034 View attachment 3702035


Looks like pure fire! I might have to hold my hand up the next time those become available.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Looks like pure fire! I might have to hold my hand up the next time those become available.


I heard it is fire... This is my first time growing her , I got it as a clone (AK pheno)


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> skunk man I find it hard to believe I've never been in this thread....I see all the cool kids are here so just like high school I'll casually insert myself on the outer edges of the crowd so people from the outside will think I'm part of the clique! My TShirt business will take off in no time!!


Lol I never was part of the "cool kid" clique but welcome to the misadventures , we just have fun around here


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2016)

Sub'd and lookin' really good @skunkwreck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bro she was showing frost before she threw pistils lol surprised you can see it with these crappy pics...I need a better camera .


They look good man.

I hear you on a camera. I splurged a little and bought a Sony cyber shot. It cost a little but takes good pics.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Sub'd and lookin' really good @skunkwreck


Thanks man....Cool glad to have you along for the ride .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They look good man.
> 
> I hear you on a camera. I splurged a little and bought a Sony cyber shot. It cost a little but takes good pics.


Yeah I need a good one lol it'd make my growing look better anyway .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I need a good one lol it'd make my growing look better anyway .


Yea. It takes good pics.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn skunk
Those dawgbizkit d cures look good to. I popped a couple of those myself after seeing yours.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

Good shit skunk.....carry on......


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 8, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Damn skunk
> Those dawgbizkit d cures look good to. I popped a couple of those myself after seeing yours.


With the genetics in them they should be pretty awesome man....hope you find a nice pheno .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Good shit skunk.....carry on......


Thanks man


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It takes good pics.
> View attachment 3702107


What strain is that , nice fat cola there .


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What strain is that , nice fat cola there .


I prefer "phat" cola but thats just me!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Plat. D already getting frostyView attachment 3702034 View attachment 3702035





needsomebeans said:


> Looks like pure fire! I might have to hold my hand up the next time those become available.


Whooo skunk you make me proud to have found that Plat D lady. She truly is special to me and yea she puts out very well early. Damn good genetics. That sour kushy smell gonna get strong soon. I'm not too far behind you maybe a couple weeks


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Whooo skunk you make me proud to have found that Plat D lady. She truly is special to me and yea she puts out very well early. Damn good genetics. That sour kushy smell gonna get strong soon. I'm not too far behind you maybe a couple weeks


Thanks bro just good genetics doing their thing .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2016)

This Platy D just keeps amazing me day after day....she has 60+ buds sites that look like this.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> This Platy D just keeps amazing me day after day....she has 60+ buds sites that look like this.....View attachment 3704495


Awesome shit bro truly. Glad your loving her she truly is special IMHO. Can't wait to see buds looking frosty and gleaming like that. She spitting out any bud mutations? I feel like a proud papa truly lol she is gorgeous. I can smell her now


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome shit bro truly. Glad your loving her she truly is special IMHO. Can't wait to see buds looking frosty and gleaming like that. She spitting out any bud mutations? I feel like a proud papa truly lol she is gorgeous. I can smell her now


No mutations yet but she most definitely has me wanting to try more Sin City gear .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> No mutations yet but she most definitely has me wanting to try more Sin City gear .


Sins gear it fire!!! Will always have something in rotation from them. I'm debating what I want to pop from them next.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sins gear it fire!!! Will always have something in rotation from them. I'm debating what I want to pop from them next.


I wanna try Sinmints , Sin Valley OG and Blue Power .
BTW thank you bro for hooking me up with that cut .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I wanna try Sinmints , Sin Valley OG and Blue Power .
> BTW thank you bro for hooking me up with that cut .


Welcome bro anytime. Got two SinMint phenos will see what they are like but loving the look on both. You can get them if you like too. I need to get Blue Power to run. I'm interested to see how this Truepower OG does


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> B-Money maleView attachment 3701880


This male got culled after a better one appeared...I liked it's structure better then the other one even though it took a lil longer to show sex .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

My lil Candyland x Night Capp (reversed)
@eastcoastmo


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

Dawgbizkits x D-Cure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My lil Candyland x Night Capp (reversed)
> @eastcoastmo
> View attachment 3708963


Very nice mate!! Keen to see how she turns out for you!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

Fruit Punch is starting to bulk up and guess what....it actually smells like Fruit Punch


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

Platy D...the new love of my life


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

Cherry Pie.... got some funk coming off her


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow things are looking unreal great job bro keep at it going to be some A grade smoke


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Wow things are looking unreal great job bro keep at it going to be some A grade smoke


Thanks bro , it's not me it's just some great genetics.... I just sit watch them do their thing lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks bro , it's not me it's just some great genetics.... I just sit watch them do their thing lol


Naw bro your feeding them so they in your hands. You have them dialed in beautifully. The Cherry Pie does has some funk with the sweetness and the Plat D is a sour limey smell. Your killing it bro


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn man all them buds look awesome..Great job 

How many weeks into flower are they?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro your feeding them so they in your hands. You have them dialed in beautifully. The Cherry Pie does has some funk with the sweetness and the Plat D is a sour limey smell. Your killing it bro





dlftmyers said:


> Damn man all them buds look awesome..Great job
> 
> How many weeks into flower are they?


Thanks guys...around 5 to 5 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platy D...the new love of my lifeView attachment 3711709


Nice....love the frost rails on that Plat d !

I wish I would have kept the Cherry Pie around longer, was unbelievable smoke.....

Damn nice job bro....


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Nice....love the frost rails on that Plat d !
> 
> I wish I would have kept the Cherry Pie around longer, was unbelievable smoke.....
> 
> Damn nice job bro....


Thanks brother..like I said I really don't do much but let them grow I usually see them twice a week or like every 4 days...my grows aren't even in the same County as I live lol paranoid ? probably but I have good reason to be .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I wish I would have kept the Cherry Pie


You want a cut bro...it'll have a lil bud on it but it might root and reveg . I'll put a jet pack on it so it'll be there in one day .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

The Frostiness is insane wow........


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The Frostiness is insane wow........


Yeah it's getting there....well actually the PD is the frostiest plant I've ever grown... Thanks for stopping by man .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah it's getting there....well actually the PD is the frostiest plant I've ever grown... Thanks for stopping by man .


No need to thank me man putting on a show there. It's crazy watching the frost build up everyday


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You want a cut bro...it'll have a lil bud on it but it might root and reveg . I'll put a jet pack on it so it'll be there in one day .


Tnx for the offer, I'm fighting bugs right now, not a very good fight, I'm away to often.
And I have Waaay to many beans that need to be popped, backin up.
May hit you up when I get straight


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

Tryna make a baseball bat....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2016)

Came across a pic of the Cherry Pie I ran last year 
I think I still have about an O left of in too..
.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Came across a pic of the Cherry Pie I ran last year
> I think I still have about an O left of in too..View attachment 3713926
> .


Damn mine don't look anything like that...at least not in bud size . I hope the swell in the last two weeks may do it .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn mine don't look anything like that...at least not in bud size . I hope the swell in the last two weeks may do it .


It's def a 9-10 weeker and it will swell. I was suprised at the way it swelled but Bobs looks a lil different from ours tho.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's def a 9-10 weeker and it will swell. I was suprised at the way it swelled but Bobs looks a lil different from ours tho.


Sounds bout right , I'm around 6 weeks now and can easily see another 4 to go . Some of the earlier bud pics that show nuggs are now about the size of my thumb so she may actually give me more yield then I had first thought . The Fruit Punch has top colas the size of my fist already...it's claimed to be a 7 week strain...I have one pheno that may can be pulled at 7 but I don't think so honestly .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 25, 2016)

Good morning errbody  I'm gonna try to throw a couple pics up later....haven't seen my ladies in 6 days....I miss them @bigworm6969 I'll send them testers back brother this grow I'm chopping will be my last for a bit...PM me the addy AGAIN smh I lose shit lol my apologies for not being able to run those . See y'all later


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What strain is that , nice fat cola there .


Heisenberg from mephisto genetics.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Fruit Punch


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno).... my love


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, that looks delicious.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Cherry Pie (clone only)


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Wow, that looks delicious.


Thanks man .


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights (AK pheno).... my loveView attachment 3717767 View attachment 3717769 View attachment 3717770


Looks like you could snort a line right off the leaf


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 26, 2016)

Killing bro awesome work. Glad you love my Platinum Delights keeper like I do. Gonna try and make her special with some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen. Should be some good phenos in those beans. Keep killing bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing bro awesome work. Glad you love my Platinum Delights keeper like I do. Gonna try and make her special with some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen. Should be some good phenos in those beans. Keep killing bro


Both of those would compliment that Platy D... would mos def be some fire come from those crosses


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights (AK pheno).... my loveView attachment 3717767 View attachment 3717769 View attachment 3717770


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Mendobreath F3
Mendobreath x Grateful breath
Grape Puff x Grapestomper OG



Anybody got $769 I can borrow ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn brother, those girls look fire!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn brother, those girls look fire!!


Brother that PD looks so good I don't wanna cut her down .


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 27, 2016)

Stopping in for the daily dose of drools. 

PD, looks like a top shelf connoisseur cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Stopping in for the daily dose of drools.
> 
> PD, looks like a top shelf connoisseur cut.


Thanks bro... she is something to look at


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Brother that PD looks so good I don't wanna cut her down .


Yeah I bet bro, she is definitely something else


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights (AK pheno).... my loveView attachment 3717767 View attachment 3717769 View attachment 3717770


I absolutely need that plant! I feel it in my bones.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Brother that PD looks so good I don't wanna cut her down .


My Big Ass Blue Cheese plant hasn't even starting showing buds yet and I feel the same about her.........


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

The Platy is starting to purple and I didn't have a cam to take pics smh  with her pretty cookie looking nugs .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The Platy is starting to purple and I didn't have a cam to take pics smh  with her pretty cookie looking nugs .


Damn I'm watching my Dark Devil Auto like a hawk because I swear she's showing me hints that she's gonna start to turn red on me......I would love to have one of her colored pheno's to harvest and smoke.........That would make my first run so much better for me


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I absolutely need that plant! I feel it in my bones.


Might can make that happen


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 27, 2016)

**sends karma skunkwreck's way**


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Might can make that happen
> 
> I'm all ears!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Might can make that happen


Lol I messed that up
I have a confession... I'm high.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol I messed that up
> I have a confession... I'm high.


Me too


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^^ me three


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ^^^^^^ me three


I'm high again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

I stay high


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I stay high


4 sho


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

@Lilwatt give us an update on the seedlings .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @Lilwatt give us an update on the seedlings .


They are three feet tall now ill take some pictures of them tomorrow an topped once which was last week


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> They are three feet tall now ill take some pictures of them tomorrow an topped once which was last week


Cool can't wait to see them .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool can't wait to see them .


How far am I behind the ones you put out side hight wise


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> How far am I behind the ones you put out side hight wise


Mine are about 4 feet tall but are being light depped to flower earlier .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

This was from today I feel like they not getting bushy fast enough they look too linky to me whats yalls opinion on this


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 28, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> This was from today I feel like they not getting bushy fast enough they look too linky to me whats yalls opinion on this


you top em yet?


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

@WindyCityKush Yeah I pinched all the tops over today an broke a top today too but I hope I have time to top them maybe two or three more times before they start to flower an I popped they may second they are so behind


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

So quick question I thought salt killed microbes so why do they put Epson salt in the soil an teas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So quick question I thought salt killed microbes so why do they put Epson salt in the soil an teas


From a garden web article: 
A little over 2 years ago I asked Dr Elaine Ingham the following question, "What is the effect of magnesium sulfate (Epsom salts), used to adjust the salt balance in their soil or simply to add magnesium, on the beneficial microbes in the soil or compost tea?" She answered as follows:

Concentration is the major factor here. Small amounts [of magnesium sulfate] are fungistatic (meaning they inhibit growth of fungi), and with time, fungi recover. Higher amounts clearly kill beneficial fungi. Testing has been limited [in determining] the precise threshold of negative impact.


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> From a garden web article:
> A little over 2 years ago I asked Dr Elaine Ingham the following question, "What is the effect of magnesium sulfate (Epsom salts), used to adjust the salt balance in their soil or simply to add magnesium, on the beneficial microbes in the soil or compost tea?" She answered as follows:
> 
> Concentration is the major factor here. Small amounts [of magnesium sulfate] are fungistatic (meaning they inhibit growth of fungi), and with time, fungi recover. Higher amounts clearly kill beneficial fungi. Testing has been limited [in determining] the precise threshold of negative impact.


So only small amounts do you use it now an how much per gallon of water if you do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So only small amounts do you use it now an how much per gallon of water if you do


I would use it if I could get it here. Yes it all about amounts. 2 tsp per gallon does it


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

@skunkwreck I checked today still no sign of sex yet whats the hold up  an I see you have a gang of pollen sacks an I dont have Anything yet why is that an I thought I start my seeds befor you did


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would use it if I could get it here. Yes it all about amounts. 2 tsp per gallon does it


Wheee your at they dont have Epson salt? ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Wheee your at they dont have Epson salt? ??


Vietnam


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck I checked today still no sign of sex yet whats the hold up  an I see you have a gang of pollen sacks an I dont have Anything yet why is that an I thought I start my seeds befor you did


It's because I have a cover that goes over them in the evening's to block the sun (light deprivation) so it induces flowering early instead of waiting till the end of Sept. or the first of Oct. You are on course in my opinion.... patience .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's because I have a cover that goes over them in the evening's to block the sun (light deprivation) so it induces flowering early instead of waiting till the end of Sept. or the first of Oct. You are on course in my opinion.... patience .


So they will bush out in the next month or so before they start to flower what are you going to do with all that pollen an when will they start to show sex right before flowering


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So they will bush out in the next month or so before they start to flower what are you going to do with all that pollen an when will they start to show sex right before flowering


In your area they should be throwing pistils around the first of Aug. and males will show up to two weeks earlier then the females...about mid July start watching your nodes , they'll stop being sermetrical and grow in a zig zag fashion this means flowering is about to begin and you can determine sex . I guess the pollen will go with the wind lol


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> In your area they should be throwing pistils around the first of Aug. and males will show up to two weeks earlier then the females...about mid July start watching your nodes , they'll stop being sermetrical and grow in a zig zag fashion this means flowering is about to begin and you can determine sex . I guess the pollen will go with the wind lol


No dont let that good pollen go to waste


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> No dont let that good pollen go to waste


Some girls will get knocked up before he's gone with the wind...
B-Money f6's
Dbiz x B-money


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

@Lilwatt


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

B-money male...stands 6' tall


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Dawgbizkits x D-Cure stands around 4' tall....see the zig zag nodel spacing with side branching.... no topping @Lilwatt


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dawgbizkits x D-Cure stands around 4' tall....see the zig zag nodel spacing with side branching.... no topping @Lilwatt View attachment 3720283 View attachment 3720284


Save the pollen


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Save the pollen


Ahhh it only lasts for a while and this is my last grow for a bit...got some major shit in my personal life that needs sorted .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahhh it only lasts for a while and this is my last grow for a bit...got some major shit in my personal life that needs sorted .


Well how long is it good for an where else can I get it from


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Well how long is it good for an where else can I get it from


Lol about 6 months...I'll send you a vial


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol about 6 months...I'll send you a vial


Yes thank you cause im killing any males I get I dont want to cross them with something I already have an when should I dust/paint my selected females like soon as they stary to flower or wait a week or two an ill only get seeds on the spots I pollinated ???? Or will the whole plant start making seed I only want to do some of my lower branches


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to pollinate my biggest busy stong thriving female's so I have plenty of seeds for next year an what I have is a eight weeks stran right so let it go for maybe ten weeks to ensure they are ready ??? I want plump an couch lock not lite an weak buds


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Yes thank you cause im killing any males I get I dont want to cross them with something I already have an when should I dust/paint my selected females like soon as they stary to flower or wait a week or two an ill only get seeds on the spots I pollinated ???? Or will the whole plant start making seed I only want to do some of my lower branches





Lilwatt said:


> I want to pollinate my biggest busy stong thriving female's so I have plenty of seeds for next year an what I have is a eight weeks stran right so let it go for maybe ten weeks to ensure they are ready ??? I want plump an couch lock not lite an weak buds


By the time I send the pollen you should be ready to use it... paint it on the lower bud sites/limbs of your selected females...it takes around 4 weeks for seed to mature so you'll have plenty of time . Dawgbizkits x D-Cure taken at 70 days will put you down , nice for pain relief too . PM me the addy to send it to .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> By the time I send the pollen you should be ready to use it... paint it on the lower bud sites/limbs of your selected females...it takes around 4 weeks for seed to mature so you'll have plenty of time . Dawgbizkits x D-Cure taken at 70 days will put you down , nice for pain relief too . PM me the addy to send it to .


When do you start counting soon as you see the lil fuss ball at the bud site you count that as week one or day one an I need shit like that when I get off work I love the couch lock


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> When do you start counting soon as you see the lil fuss ball at the bud site you count that as week one or day one an I need shit like that when I get off work I love the couch lock


I count from the first sight of pistils .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

@skunkwreck your light depression so if the sun aint shinning directly on them in the evening that will make them flower early or is it no light at all will make them flower early mine get early morning sun longhand up to about four in the after noon an them its shade time will this make my plants flower early it dont get dark till like eight an is day light around five fourty five here


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck your light depression so if the sun aint shinning directly on them in the evening that will make them flower early or is it no light at all will make them flower early mine get early morning sun longhand up to about four in the after noon an them its shade time will this make my plants flower early it dont get dark till like eight an is day light around five fourty five here


Where mine are at I throw a tarp up at 4:00 and it's pretty dark so they go into flowering as you can see in the pics...never done this till now , picked it up from Doc .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Where mine are at I throw a tarp up at 4:00 and it's pretty dark so they go into flowering as you can see in the pics...never done this till now , picked it up from Doc .


So its basically like night time when you put the tarp over no like at all not like daylight in the shade


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahhh it only lasts for a while and this is my last grow for a bit...got some major shit in my personal life that needs sorted .


how long you suspending the grow for? I've had to stop 3 times in the past 6 years due to security concerns.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> how long you suspending the grow for? I've had to stop 3 times in the past 6 years due to security concerns.


6 months to a year maybe .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So its basically like night time when you put the tarp over no like at all not like daylight in the shade


That's right !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 6 months to a year maybe .


Damn sucks bro I feel your pain just had to stop myself for a lil security reasons. We have upstairs bathroom restored from AC damage and we have too many people running in and out the house. Owner, rental company, insurance man too many people in and out and Mrs doesn't want owner finding out so until the end of July I'm down  so sad too had great run about mid way through flower all culled heart is still hurting. The reason why I haven't posted much and no updates. Damn bro I feel your pain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

Sucks ya'll for both of ya. Sorry to hear


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn sucks bro I feel your pain just had to stop myself for a lil security reasons. We have upstairs bathroom restored from AC damage and we have too many people running in and out the house. Owner, rental company, insurance man too many people in and out and Mrs doesn't want owner finding out so until the end of July I'm down  so sad too had great run about mid way through flower all culled heart is still hurting. The reason why I haven't posted much and no updates. Damn bro I feel your pain


Sorry for your loss broski, no one understands the empty heart feeling quite like us. Came into my veg room the other day and my t5 lamp jad fallen on top of my whole table of clones. Lost like 3 of em.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sucks ya'll for both of ya. Sorry to hear


It's all good bro I was very pissed at first mad didn't speak for two days to anyone but I realized what Mrs was saying be different if we owned the house what could anyone say it's my shit lol but yea just till all this restoration and owner being around is over then be back up. I still have my veg/clone cab going though got lots crammed in there lol everything is kept. Did lose some a few plants tho and some seedlings oh well I'm just ready for this shot to be over they fucking me up big time



WindyCityKush said:


> Sorry for your loss broski, no one understands the empty heart feeling quite like us. Came into my veg room the other day and my t5 lamp jad fallen on top of my whole table of clones. Lost like 3 of em.


You are def right about everyone not understanding. These are my babies not on the level with my kids but they are kinda close I would think lol raise them and feed them and love them till they give us what we want so def like a child and it hurts to see them die or get messed up from equipment and stuff. I feel your pain and sorry for those losses. I know your heart dropped in your stomach when you saw that.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 30, 2016)

[QUOTE="akhiymjames, post: 12734049, member: 190382
You are def right about everyone not understanding. These are my babies not on the level with my kids but they are kinda close I would think lol raise them and feed them and love them till they give us what we want so def like a child and it hurts to see them die or get messed up from equipment and stuff. I feel your pain and sorry for those losses. I know your heart dropped in your stomach when you saw that.[/QUOTE]
lol heart attack, panic attack and anxiety attack all rolled into one. At least you have your veg tent going. If I was renting I would need a carbon filter for my veg room, that bitch gets loud.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 30, 2016)

Well I broke the rules.... wife's/girlfriends can become ex-wifes/girlfriends and if they know where you grow.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I broke the rules.... wife's/girlfriends can become ex-wifes/girlfriends and if they know where you grow.....


That sucks bro truly. I know that's a rule we should live by mostly but when you have a wife and she understands what you like and if she supports you then there she be no hard feelings of wanting to tell the whole world about a grow. I could never be that vindictive but damn bro that sucks ass truly. Hopefully you can find another location


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 30, 2016)

you can stash cuts for a month in the fridge, just throw snips in the veggie draw....stay safe!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I broke the rules.... wife's/girlfriends can become ex-wifes/girlfriends and if they know where you grow.....


Been there man, i truly feel you. What I did this time was take photos of us together in the op and she insisted she order the beans on her debit lol. But all in all i dont have anything to worry about I did my "pheno hunt" and the girl i got is a keeper. Good luck to you. I threw my 7 veggers into flower yesterday so in a few weeks i will have space to run some stuff for ya or if you need some genetics held down i can def do that. I know *how it is to have to start over completely


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn sucks bro I feel your pain just had to stop myself for a lil security reasons. We have upstairs bathroom restored from AC damage and we have too many people running in and out the house. Owner, rental company, insurance man too many people in and out and Mrs doesn't want owner finding out so until the end of July I'm down  so sad too had great run about mid way through flower all culled heart is still hurting. The reason why I haven't posted much and no updates. Damn bro I feel your pain


Sorry to hear about that bro , hope you get back at it soon .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sorry to hear about that bro , hope you get back at it soon .


@skunkwreck what crosses will you have before you shut down for a while


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @skunkwreck what crosses will you have before you shut down for a while


B-money f6's and (Dbiz x D-Cure) x B-money


----------



## jonb1724 (Jun 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sure can...why you need some ?


I do


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn sucks bro I feel your pain just had to stop myself for a lil security reasons. We have upstairs bathroom restored from AC damage and we have too many people running in and out the house. Owner, rental company, insurance man too many people in and out and Mrs doesn't want owner finding out so until the end of July I'm down  so sad too had great run about mid way through flower all culled heart is still hurting. The reason why I haven't posted much and no updates. Damn bro I feel your pain


Oh bro, that's fucked  was really keen to see some sick ass Akhiym bud porn too!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn sucks bro I feel your pain just had to stop myself for a lil security reasons. We have upstairs bathroom restored from AC damage and we have too many people running in and out the house. Owner, rental company, insurance man too many people in and out and Mrs doesn't want owner finding out so until the end of July I'm down  so sad too had great run about mid way through flower all culled heart is still hurting. The reason why I haven't posted much and no updates. Damn bro I feel your pain


Damn that sucks bro fingers crossed there in and out fast so your up and going again


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> B-money f6's and (Dbiz x D-Cure) x B-money


I like the sound of that dbiz x d-cure


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> I like the sound of that dbiz x d-cure


You have Dbiz x Dcure man I'm just hitting some with a Bmoney f5 male ,


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy 4th y'all...this is how we do it in the sticks 
Apple Pie moonshine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Happy 4th y'all...this is how we do it in the sticks View attachment 3722033
> Apple Pie moonshine


I need a jar of that! Good stuff


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 1, 2016)

Be drinking on some this weekend too not Apple Pie tho


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You have Dbiz x Dcure man I'm just hitting some with a Bmoney f5 male ,


I thought I had BCC an da cure


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> I thought I had BCC an da cure


I sent you...
Dcure f2's
Black Cherry Creme x Dcure
Dawgbizkits x Dcure
I sent like 10 to 15 beans of each or maybe only sent two crosses , they came with a slip of paper so you'd know what each one was......


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Be drinking on some this weekend too not Apple Pie tho


That's what's up bro....I wanted peach but all they had was Apple Pie and Wild Cherry.....I'm allergic to cherries


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I need a jar of that! Good stuff


I really don't drink...quit in 2011 but today I felt like sippin'  yea it's good...been in the freezer for a bit lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I really don't drink...quit in 2011 but today I felt like sippin'  yea it's good...been in the freezer for a bit lol


Yeah same here, 2009 for me, but something like that is good once in a while


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I sent you...
> Dcure f2's
> Black Cherry Creme x Dcure
> Dawgbizkits x Dcure
> I sent like 10 to 15 beans of each or maybe only sent two crosses , they came with a slip of paper so you'd know what each one was......


so da cure f2 is the dawgbizkits


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> so da cure f2 is the dawgbizkits


No Dcure f2's is Dcure...I inbred them because they no longer make them .


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> No Dcure f2's is Dcure...I inbred them because they no longer make them .


oh ok gotcha


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

Moonshine in the morning....Skunk at night


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 4, 2016)

God bless the USA...Happy 4th ya'll reefer addicts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> God bless the USA...Happy 4th ya'll reefer addicts


Proud reefer addict


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> God bless the USA...Happy 4th ya'll reefer addicts


Same to you Skunk. Be the 5th here soon enough


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> God bless the USA...Happy 4th ya'll reefer addicts


Happy 4th brotha


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 4, 2016)

It's soooo fucking on....Space Wookie testers getting wet In a week @bigworm6969 I got shit sorted fast.,Fuckng bunches bytches I got more g in me then that....,ain't a goddamn thang stopping me now !!!!! Skunkwreck has spoken !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's soooo fucking on....Space Wookie testers getting wet In a week @bigworm6969 I got shit sorted fast.,Fuckng bunches bytches I got more g in me then that....,ain't a goddamn thang stopping me now !!!!! Skunkwreck has spoken !!!!!!!!!


Thats fucking awesome dude!!!!!!! Happy for you


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's soooo fucking on....Space Wookie testers getting wet In a week @bigworm6969 I got shit sorted fast.,Fuckng bunches bytches I got more g in me then that....,ain't a goddamn thang stopping me now !!!!! Skunkwreck has spoken !!!!!!!!!


Shit yeah bro, get amongst it...STAT


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's soooo fucking on....Space Wookie testers getting wet In a week @bigworm6969 I got shit sorted fast.,Fuckng bunches bytches I got more g in me then that....,ain't a goddamn thang stopping me now !!!!! Skunkwreck has spoken !!!!!!!!!


Awesome news bro and I should be back up and running by mid next week too. Can't wait man I feel like a piece of me is missing when I can't grow


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

glad you guys are back at it...
I may join ya, I'v got russet mites I cant seem to beat,
getting ready to set the place on fire to rid em...


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's soooo fucking on....Space Wookie testers getting wet In a week @bigworm6969 I got shit sorted fast.,Fuckng bunches bytches I got more g in me then that....,ain't a goddamn thang stopping me now !!!!! Skunkwreck has spoken !!!!!!!!![/QUOTE ]woot woot aint no bitch in me


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 5, 2016)

Platy d turning purple


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platy d turning purpleView attachment 3725381


She's gorgeous bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome news bro and I should be back up and running by mid next week too. Can't wait man I feel like a piece of me is missing when I can't grow


Amen brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> She's gorgeous bro


Thanks bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> glad you guys are back at it...
> I may join ya, I'v got russet mites I cant seem to beat,
> getting ready to set the place on fire to rid em...


Hope you take care of that soon bro and start putting out that dnk


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 8, 2016)

Bouta wet dem Wookies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bouta wet dem WookiesView attachment 3727628


Get amongst it man, mine are shaping up real nice. Staying short and squat so far


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Let's get our chop on


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Tired , sticky and stanking...later y'all.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Tired , sticky and stanking...later y'all.


Makes two of us lol. 

Congrats


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Makes two of us lol.
> 
> Congrats


cant wait till I'm sticky and stanky lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Fruit Punch


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

Well I know what you are up to this ughh evening (my morning). Looks beautiful bro, some serious "highness" in those buds I think!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I know what you are up to this ughh evening (my morning). Looks beautiful bro, some serious "highness" in those buds I think!


Yep....still got 4 more to trim


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Makes two of us lol.
> 
> Congrats


Back atcha buddy


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Buds


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Another Platy shot


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Them Wookies getting wet @bigworm6969


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Smoke then bed...goodnight y'all


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Great looking stuff in here @skunkwreck - Subbed.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Great looking stuff in here @skunkwreck - Subbed.


Thanks man , there'll be more to come , welcome to the crazy train .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2016)

So beautiful


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2016)

In the jar
47.2 grams Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> In the jarView attachment 3732122
> 47.2 grams Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


What size pot you have her in?? Just curious but great fun with her bro you killed it.

I always cry when my jar of this is empty smdh. Damn I need to get some nugs of this. Should be able setup everything this weekend again. I don't know how long that lil break was not long as my last but this wasn't my choice and it killed me lol. Heres to never having to feel like that again


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What size pot you have her in?? Just curious but great fun with her bro you killed it.
> 
> I always cry when my jar of this is empty smdh. Damn I need to get some nugs of this. Should be able setup everything this weekend again. I don't know how long that lil break was not long as my last but this wasn't my choice and it killed me lol. Heres to never having to feel like that again


4 gal but she much crowded , thought I could run two lightsaber could only run one and it was a jungle so she didn't get her full space plus was picked 5 to 7 days earlier then I wanted too but I'm very happy with her...on the block they calling her duct tape cause she got f folks on stuck lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 16, 2016)

4 for 4 on the Black Cherry Creme x Dcure


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 4 for 4 on the Black Cherry Creme x Dcure


Speaking of which whats the yield on them black cherry cream are they good heavy yielders


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 17, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Speaking of which whats the yield on them black cherry cream are they good heavy yielders


The Black Cherry Creme is a good yielder with topping and other techniques , never grown her untopped or outside.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 17, 2016)

Fruit Punch


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What size pot you have her in?? Just curious but great fun with her bro you killed it.
> 
> I always cry when my jar of this is empty smdh. Damn I need to get some nugs of this. Should be able setup everything this weekend again. I don't know how long that lil break was not long as my last but this wasn't my choice and it killed me lol. Heres to never having to feel like that again


MY BAD...67.2 grams wtf 47 smh I don't know who posted that lmhao


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 17, 2016)

Well still no sign of sex but I been topping just about every other week an they are out side jus a lil under five feet now when will they start showing sex


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The Black Cherry Creme is a good yielder with topping and other techniques , never grown her untopped or outside.


Still no sex yet when should I start seeing signs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Still no sex yet when should I start seeing signs


Growing cultivars outdoors has no specific period when they will show sex it's all where you are located and how fast the cultivar is known to show sex. You should see some signs of gender first couple weeks of August. That's when my plants I had outdoors started flowering but I somebody will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Growing cultivars outdoors has no specific period when they will show sex it's all where you are located and how fast the cultivar is known to show sex. You should see some signs of gender first couple weeks of August. That's when my plants I had outdoors started flowering but I somebody will correct me if I'm wrong


Your farther up north right so it may take longer im in Virginia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Growing cultivars outdoors has no specific period when they will show sex it's all where you are located and how fast the cultivar is known to show sex. You should see some signs of gender first couple weeks of August. That's when my plants I had outdoors started flowering but I somebody will correct me if I'm wrong


Within 30-45 days here though some show male parts earlier


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Within 30-45 days here though some show male parts earlier


Are you more north or south of me ???


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 18, 2016)

Im at like 10.5 I think. Asia


----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 20, 2016)

Got a lil something happening an I pull three males today


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 21, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Got a lil something happening an I pull three males today


Looking good my man....is that some ladies I see


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 21, 2016)

Small update , I potted everything into 1 gal. containers...5 Space Wookies testers and 4 BCC x Dcure , one of my chucks lol...400w MH (6500k) set on 18/6 veg cycle...ambient temps are 74° under the lights the canopy temps is 80° in straight Promix HP...no nutes yet lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 21, 2016)

Do I need to start another thread guy's ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Do I need to start another thread guy's ?


Naw I wouldn't. That's why I started one for everything that I will show. If I do start another one its for a certain strain or test maybe but with so many threads for breeders and my thread I don't need to start anymore lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 21, 2016)

Im in the process of trying to consolidate a few threads into 1. It gets tiring after a while to maintain mine plus follow the 15 or so other grows. Thats just my .02


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im in the process of trying to consolidate a few threads into 1. It gets tiring after a while to maintain mine plus follow the 15 or so other grows. Thats just my .02


Yea believe me bro I understand. That's why I do all my stuff in my thread and I'll post some stuff here and there in the breeders info threads. I try to put info in the correct places for anyone who may want to see it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 21, 2016)

Just keep this thread going bro looking forward to it


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I wouldn't. That's why I started one for everything that I will show. If I do start another one its for a certain strain or test maybe but with so many threads for breeders and my thread I don't need to start anymore lol


I'm gonna do the testers on the breeders page , well my page also


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Lilwatt (Jul 24, 2016)

Jus made a seed purchase from Oregon elite seeds  hope I pick some good crosses


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok I lost 3 of the Space Wookie testers....all my fault , I'm replacing them with 2 of Easty's femed Nightcapp x Purple Dream's and we'll see how that goes


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok I lost 3 of the Space Wookie testers....all my fault , I'm replacing them with 2 of Easty's femed Nightcapp x Purple Dream's and we'll see how that goes


Spewing man, sorry to hear about the space wookie's. Looking forward to seeing how the NC x purple dream come out, the ones I've grown out have had massive top colas


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd just do the one thread. I put everything in one except stuff like comparison or tester threads.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

I love haters , y'all didn't know.... opposites attract


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

There went my last crop smdh


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There went my last crop smdh View attachment 3743643


What happened bro?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

Is that the landlord doing some work?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There went my last crop smdh View attachment 3743643


Shitty buzz 
Literally
New septic?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Shitty buzz
> Literally
> New septic?


Yes sir


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What happened bro?


Septic tank caved in and we gotta new one


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Is that the landlord doing some work?


Nah that's the septic ppl putting the tank in.....that came outta my pocket 

Came outta my stash crop....well some of it did..


----------



## torontoke (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nah that's the septic ppl putting the tank in.....that came outta my pocket
> 
> Came outta my stash crop....well some of it did..


Why did it come out of your pocket?
Is it your house?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Why did it come out of your pocket?
> Is it your house?


My wife's house


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My wife's house


----------



## torontoke (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My wife's house


Makes sense then
Still sux tho
Onward and upward my friend


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Makes sense then
> Still sux tho
> Onward and upward my friend


More like onward as to the reason I referred to it as my wife's house...ya feel me ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There went my last crop smdh View attachment 3743643


Well thats fucked. Sorry @skunkwreck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> More like onward as to the reason I referred to it as my wife's house...ya feel me ?


Couldnt be any more clear


----------



## torontoke (Jul 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> More like onward as to the reason I referred to it as my wife's house...ya feel me ?


I apologize


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Couldnt be any more clear





torontoke said:


> I apologize


It's been a long time coming guys...it sucks but it sucks more not to do anything about it .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 31, 2016)

Got my first call for Fireballz from the streets lmao you killing them @genuity , so I guess I'm gonna have to hit up BB ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Got my first call for Fireballz from the streets lmao you killing them @genuity , so I guess I'm gonna have to hit up BB ?


Yep its on the menu there. I have some Sour Cherry x Super Lemon Haze just started from em


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep its on the menu there. I have some Sour Cherry x Super Lemon Haze just started from em


Yeah I was looking at that and Plemon and one other (I'm smoked up lol)


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

@Lilwatt got any pics ?


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @Lilwatt got any pics ?


No sorry but two of them have started flowering an are growing seeds I didn't want to breed them back to each other but some how I guess I didn't catch a male in time


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 1, 2016)

See the seeds not cool I wanted to cross them with something else but I'll keep the seeds its only two budding now an I took out total of seven males out of thirty one seeds so far I think that's all the males I have everything else is showing female will that have seed too if they don't have the lil puff balls yet before I got the last two males this weekend


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 1, 2016)

Those are seeds right that I'm seeing now my bud won't be any good to smoke it's going to smoke like some fucking mids


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Those are seeds right that I'm seeing now my bud won't be any good to smoke it's going to smoke like some fucking mids


You'd be surprised how high you can get off seeded bud still. If your using good genetics to begin with it should still smoke ok. Def won't be like seedless but still smoke good. Don't trip off that bro and you got some beans to play with now and just think if they produce well still you can keep that line around.


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You'd be surprised how high you can get off seeded bud still. If your using good genetics to begin with it should still smoke ok. Def won't be like seedless but still smoke good. Don't trip off that bro and you got some beans to play with now and just think if they produce well still you can keep that line around.


Well long as it smokes better the mids so when do I pick it for the seeds or when will the seeds done


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You'd be surprised how high you can get off seeded bud still. If your using good genetics to begin with it should still smoke ok. Def won't be like seedless but still smoke good. Don't trip off that bro and you got some beans to play with now and just think if they produce well still you can keep that line around.


So will the rest of my ladies be covered in seeds if they was only showing preflowers an not buds


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So will the rest of my ladies be covered in seeds if they was only showing preflowers an not buds


Any pistil's that come into contact with pollen are likely to produce seeds mate, whether they are in preflower or in full flowering! Nice plants though man, looking frosty!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

^E


akhiymjames said:


> You'd be surprised how high you can get off seeded bud still. If your using good genetics to begin with it should still smoke ok. Def won't be like seedless but still smoke good. Don't trip off that bro and you got some beans to play with now and just think if they produce well still you can keep that line around.


^Exactly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So will the rest of my ladies be covered in seeds if they was only showing preflowers an not buds


It depends but higher than normal probability. I have had males around the back of the house and didnt get alot of seeds. Different each time unless you intentionally seed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

You can always make hash from it after you de-seed


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok so I'm told this is Fireballs , my boy gave me lil bit to try (he's wanting me to get the beans lol) nice bag appeal , the smell was sweet kushy dankness to my untrained nose and I loved the high which is mostly a head high....yes I'm putting my order in with BB lol
Sorry about the shitty phone pic


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok so I'm told this is Fireballs , my boy gave me lil bit to try (he's wanting me to get the beans lol) nice bag appeal , the smell was sweet kushy dankness to my untrained nose and I loved the high which is mostly a head high....yes I'm putting my order in with BB lolView attachment 3747577
> Sorry about the shitty phone pic


You have to over look me but you-know-what I'm new to this so who is be an I plan on shopping again on the fourth any good ideas to get to do a seed run with for the misadventure crew


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> You have to over look me but you-know-what I'm new to this so who is be an I plan on shopping again on the fourth any good ideas to get to do a seed run with for the misadventure crew


Lol the Fireballs strain was bred by @genuity an RIU legend and of course I'll be looking for a male out of that pack to chuck with and my buddy wants me to grow some for him , so killing two birds kinda thing . I have a chuck from @BobBitchen with Fireballs in it that I'm expecting to find a gem in also . These guys kill it on here bro...real shit !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2016)

Hope ya find something good skunk !
Got another fireballs chuck I'm going to start hunting, 
crossed it with a Christmas cookies from exotic
Fireballs x Christmas cookies = Fookies


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hope ya find something good skunk !
> Got another fireballs chuck I'm going to start hunting,
> crossed it with a Christmas cookies from exotic
> Fireballs x Christmas cookies = Fookies
> View attachment 3747653


What's in the Christmas cookies bro ? I'm looking forward to seeing that cross .


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's in the Christmas cookies bro ? I'm looking forward to seeing that cross .


Cookies n cream x green ribbon bx......exotic genetics


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Cookies n cream x green ribbon bx......exotic genetics


That should be special...hell yeah


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 2, 2016)

So when y'all hunt for phenoms what are you guys really looking for in a good male an a good female so I don't fuck this up when I get my seeds


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 3, 2016)

Space Wookie babies  
Looks like they need to eat .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 3, 2016)

One of my chucks. : Black Cherry Crème x D cure = Crème D Cure


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2016)

Looking good..


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking good..


Thanks bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice one brother! Yeah, give em a feed


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

nothing else to do on a rainy day


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 4, 2016)

My rainy days consist of Call of Duty or Mlb the show lol.....with plentyof joints in between lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

Lmao...thanks for the feeding schedule "likes" guy's. I put that there for reference as I don't use the nutes like they say on that chart...I'm gonna try them their way and see what the difference may be if I can see any difference at all .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

Tryna plan a seed run for my next grow....got 3 potential males or 3 males with potential so far , haven't yet decided which one I'll use . Probably the Brand X male , so now I need to conjure up some suitable ladies . Anyone want some beans when they're ready ??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds good man, keep us posted with which strains you go for!! I'm doing a little side project too. Trying my hand at some road kill skunk, jack skunk and double skunk


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao...thanks for the feeding schedule "likes" guy's. I put that there for reference as I don't use the nutes like they say on that chart...I'm gonna try them their way and see what the difference may be if I can see any difference at all .


I would be careful feeding plants by what the chart exactly says. Most likely it will be too much and they experience burn and/or lockout. Just keep doing what you've been doing bro and if it looks like they need more hit them with more. It's always easier to add more than to take away


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good man, keep us posted with which strains you go for!! I'm doing a little side project too. Trying my hand at some road kill skunk, jack skunk and double skunk


You got RKS????


----------



## Lilwatt (Aug 4, 2016)

Quick question which is better for the plant in veg 600watt or that t5 I have got mix reviews on it I'm sure y'all know more from experience


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You got RKS????


Not sure yet bro, working on it  

I've got some very old seeds that I've been told are from the original parents of shit, as well as some skunk 1 seeds from sam the skunk man. The road kill skunk is apparently a phenotype of Neville's super skunk which was originally made from skunk 1 (Sam's) and sensi's afghani. The afghani seeds I'm using are from around 2000 so I'm hoping I can find something worthwhile that will give me the road kill. It's all just a 'trial' at this point bro. I've got the beans to find it, just may take some time to narrow it down. If i find it, you will know


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good man, keep us posted with which strains you go for!! I'm doing a little side project too. Trying my hand at some road kill skunk, jack skunk and double skunk


Planning a space monkey f2 really soon...it'll be my first chuck. Gonna cross both my male and female to other stuff as well, just waiting for some new seedlings to go into flower to determine sex. We might have to trade some beans good sir


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Planning a space monkey f2 really soon...it'll be my first chuck. Gonna cross both my male and female to other stuff as well, just waiting for some new seedlings to go into flower to determine sex. We might have to trade some beans good sir


Sounds good man, look forward to seeing how it goes


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good man, look forward to seeing how it goes


Ooops! I meant to reply to @skunkwreck with that post lol 
But...i def dont mind sharing with you too buddy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Ooops! I meant to reply to @skunkwreck with that post lol
> But...i def dont mind sharing with you too buddy.


Ha ha lol all good man


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would be careful feeding plants by what the chart exactly says. Most likely it will be too much and they experience burn and/or lockout. Just keep doing what you've been doing bro and if it looks like they need more hit them with more. It's always easier to add more than to take away


Yeah bro even cutting down the recommended dosage is well known text book growing but what I'm saying is I don't use them in the order that chart says but my grows seem to be fine when I use them in how I do lol ....who knows my grows are great genetics and pure dumb luck .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Not sure yet bro, working on it
> 
> I've got some very old seeds that I've been told are from the original parents of shit, as well as some skunk 1 seeds from sam the skunk man. The road kill skunk is apparently a phenotype of Neville's super skunk which was originally made from skunk 1 (Sam's) and sensi's afghani. The afghani seeds I'm using are from around 2000 so I'm hoping I can find something worthwhile that will give me the road kill. It's all just a 'trial' at this point bro. I've got the beans to find it, just may take some time to narrow it down. If i find it, you will know


Looking forward to seeing a grow with any kind of Skunk in it Easty....I need a good Skunk strain...that's fairly affordable lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Looking forward to see a grow with any kind of Skunk Easty


Will do buddy  and apologies for spamming your thread too bud!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Will do buddy  and apologies for spamming your thread too bud!


How did you do that bro ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> How did you do that bro ?


Just got things a bit off track with my chit chat bro, I don't want to distract people from your DANK


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just got things a bit off track with my chit chat bro, I don't want to distract people from your DANK


Listen bro you can post anything and / or have a chat at anytime on my thread with anyone....I enjoy reading it and I pick up lil tips here and there so carry forth mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone except Uncle Fuck @eastcoastmo LMAO. And I know you wont be doing that anyway. But if you do, I wont be able to see it!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyone except Uncle Fuck @eastcoastmo LMAO. And I know you wont be doing that anyway. But if you do, I wont be able to see it!!!


Uncle Buck is to young to talk to these seasoned hippies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

Ha ha fuck I love you guys


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Uncle Buck is to young to talk to these seasoned hippies


Ha ha ha, true dat


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

Fed today 3 tsp Big Bloom + 1 tsp Grow Big per gal. water
Topped for first time.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Ooops! I meant to reply to @skunkwreck with that post lol
> But...i def dont mind sharing with you too buddy.


Oh yeah I love seed trading....we can definitely do that


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh yeah I love seed trading....we can definitely do that


Yup....im shooting for space monkey f2's just to have something close to gg4. Also got a couple Bigworm Tight Dojo and Prime Glue that are looking very nice to f2. 
I picture myself 10 years from now with hella acreage to grow on and would love some big gg leaners out there. Cheers buddy


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

Note to self : Sin Valley OG , Sin's. Skunk , Double Bucks and IC91


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Dawgbizkits x D cure @torontoke


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Crème D Cure. @ 3 weeks veg..topped once....was wayyy late on their feed but they are coming around.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Having to subsidize.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D cure


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

^^^^^^ thinking of calling. this cross 
"_Crème D Cure" _* what do y'all think about that ? And what the hell is wrong with my font smh*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ^^^^^^ thinking of calling. this cross
> "_Crème D Cure" _* what do y'all think about that ? And what the hell is wrong with my font smh*


Cool name, I like it. You clicked on the little icon to change fonts above this message box


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ^^^^^^ thinking of calling. this cross
> "_Crème D Cure" _* what do y'all think about that ? And what the hell is wrong with my font smh*


Thats a nice name there. Simple *yet elegant lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

Downton Abbey


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

Well ho hum...gotta a gift in the mail today. , was super stoked then as I was putting them in the stash jar a small vial fell out unbeknowst to me....found my dog chewing on said vial...all beans crushed . It was unreleased genetics from a couple years ago that i wanted to sort thru properly when I had the time now I can never get them back smh with good comes bad but I'm sure the gift I received today will do nicely in exchange.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well ho hum...gotta a gift in the mail today. , was super stoked then as I was putting them in the stash jar a small vial fell out unbeknowst to me....found my dog chewing on said vial...all beans crushed . It was unreleased genetics from a couple years ago that i wanted to sort thru properly when I had the time now I can never get them back smh with good comes bad but I'm sure the gift I received today will do nicely in exchange.


Wow I gotta be careful then, my pup chews on everything..smh maybe it happened for a reason


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Wow I gotta be careful then, my pup chews on everything..smh maybe it happened for a reason


It's my fault. , I got sloppy and hurried and it cost me some irretrievable genetics....lesson learned  now I'm getting stoned lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

NTS: Mardi Gras = (Bluemoonshine x Blueberry) X (OG Kush x GDP)


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

NTS: Smoky Mt Haze = SSH (lemon pheno) x Silver Mt.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well ho hum...gotta a gift in the mail today. , was super stoked then as I was putting them in the stash jar a small vial fell out unbeknowst to me....found my dog chewing on said vial...all beans crushed . It was unreleased genetics from a couple years ago that i wanted to sort thru properly when I had the time now I can never get them back smh with good comes bad but I'm sure the gift I received today will do nicely in exchange.


Oh nooooo  sorry to hear bro! 



skunkwreck said:


> NTS: Mardi Gras = (Bluemoonshine x Blueberry) X (OG Kush x GDP)


Was it this that you lost?? If so that really sucks, that sounds killer!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh nooooo  sorry to hear bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it this that you lost?? If so that really sucks, that sounds killer!


Oh no I just got those in hand today .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh no I just got those in hand today .


Oh cool  keen to see them hey! Where'd you get them from if you don't mind saying??


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh nooooo  sorry to hear bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it this that you lost?? If so that really sucks, that sounds killer!


Here's a couple breeder pics


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

Got them from. a forum member


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Got them from. a forum member


Ah I see, one of those hush hush situations lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah I see, one of those hush hush situations lol


Lol ah not really I don't guess , justa courtesy till I know for sure they don't mind .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol ah not really I don't guess , justa courtesy till I know for sure they don't mind .


Its all good brother, I'm just shit stirring ya hey. My poor kids have been getting it all morning too lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> NTS: Mardi Gras = (Bluemoonshine x Blueberry) X (OG Kush x GDP)


Ok so the breeder told me I had the cross listed wrong , it's not how I got. it listed he said it goes like this : blue moonshine x blueberry x og kush x GDP so now that's corrected we can move forward .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2016)

Watered today...no nutes..new growth is lush and green but they're still behind.....extra two weeks of veg maybe.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok so the breeder told me I had the cross listed wrong , it's not how I got. it listed he said it goes like this : blue moonshine x blueberry x og kush x GDP so now that's corrected we can move forward .


It could be me tripping buuutttt that looks the same as how you listed it  lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> It could be me tripping buuutttt that looks the same as how you listed it  lol


I was thinking the same lol but it depends on how the crosses in the cross were crossed. Could've been a GDP male crossed to Blueberry x OG female and a male from that crosses to Blue Moonshine. There needs to be a system of how things should be listed truly to understand what part of the cross is male and female.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was thinking the same lol but it depends on how the crosses in the cross were crossed. Could've been a GDP male crossed to Blueberry x OG female and a male from that crosses to Blue Moonshine. There needs to be a system of how things should be listed truly to understand what part of the cross is male and female.


@WindyCityKush yeah I know right but Keem's probably got it on how the particular cross was done , I asked but then thought about ole boy saying it's still a work in progress so I told him nevermind and thank you again for the gift . He told me it was something like 12.5℅ BMS 12.5℅ Blueberry 25℅ OG Kush 50℅ GDP now I can possibly work out how he crossed it except that I reminded him BMS is a Blueberry cross so his percentages may be a little skewed . ill probably f2 them since I gave half of them away yesterday. I've grown plenty of mystery seeds , I'll treat these the same and I'll keep them if they pass the test .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was thinking the same lol but it depends on how the crosses in the cross were crossed. Could've been a GDP male crossed to Blueberry x OG female and a male from that crosses to Blue Moonshine. There needs to be a system of how things should be listed truly to understand what part of the cross is male and female.


100% agree. So many breeders list them differently it gets confusing. And it seems that with the percentages @skunkwreck gave , you and him hit it on the head. Maybe a coincidence? Or could it be that you are the mystery breeder? Lol just kidding .....or am I? Sounds like a fire cross regardless and I know SW will put in work


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2016)

On the way...I hope Lol
Tangerine Power 
Nightmare Cookies 
Bio-D x Offgrid OG
Skunk 91 x Yeti OG
GG #4 x DMT Kush 
Chem x Kimbo
yeah prolly gonna be some pollen flinging' lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

^^^^ got them this morning


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ^^^^ got them this morning


Got a couple of those myself. Tangerine Power, Bio D x Off Grid Kush and the Darlins Net(GG4 x DMT Kush). What you plan on running first bro?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a couple of those myself. Tangerine Power, Bio D x Off Grid Kush and the Darlins Net(GG4 x DMT Kush). What you plan on running first bro?


I don't have the slightest idea bro lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a couple of those myself. Tangerine Power, Bio D x Off Grid Kush and the Darlins Net(GG4 x DMT Kush). What you plan on running first bro?


Maybe the Chem x Kimbo , as I understand it it's an Alphakronik (sp?) cross that may have not been released for whatever reasons.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't have the slightest idea bro lol


All of them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Chem x Kimbo or Skunk 91 x Yeti OG (but I dont wtf Yeti OG is) what I would toss first too


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn I'm tripping I got those Skunk 91 x Yeti OG too lol. Whatever you pop I will be watching unless it's the two I don't have. Still will be watching those too lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I'm tripping I got those Skunk 91 x Yeti OG too lol. Whatever you pop I will be watching unless it's the two I don't have. Still will be watching those too lol



You just be a watching mofo


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Chem x Kimbo or Skunk 91 x Yeti OG (but I dont wtf Yeti OG is) what I would toss first too


Yeti OG is a Headband bx or a hermied Headband . I don't know which one lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeti OG is a Headband bx or a hermied Headband . I don't know which one lol


It's Loompas Headband BX I think he used a Humboldt Snow male to start the BX process with it from what I can remember. Heard mixed reviews on it but he has furthered the line for sure its on F3 don't know if the F3 of the original BX or what but the mixed reviews and high price kept me away from them


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm getting old and forgetful.....my go to lineage guide ^^^^^


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's Loompas Headband BX I think he used a Humboldt Snow male to start the BX process with it from what I can remember. Heard mixed reviews on it but he has furthered the line for sure its on F3 don't know if the F3 of the original BX or what but the mixed reviews and high price kept me away from them





skunkwreck said:


> I'm getting old and forgetful.....my go to lineage guide ^^^^^


Putting Seedfinder to shame lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Putting Seedfinder to shame lol


Yeah he does and he's faster then Google


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

BTW I grow other shit too...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Crème D Cure , They look shitty and their small for 4 to 4.5 weeks due to my neglect but if y'all had seen them 10 days ago y'all would have said shit can them and start over which I about did that . I refuse to give up or be beaten lmao 
All plants have been topped twice


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Space Wookie same ordeal as with the other strain  
I'm gonna have to veg for a couple extra weeks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I had a Karma Headbanger that was slow to grow so I pulled it up and replanted. Had a bunch of dried clay shit caked on the roots. Looks like its taking off now. Looks good @skunkwreck


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had a Karma Headbanger that was slow to grow so I pulled it up and replanted. Had a bunch of dried clay shit caked on the roots. Looks like its taking off now. Looks good @skunkwreck


Thanks bro they were completely yellow 10 days ago and lost all fan leaves , that's why they look funny but it's on an popping now .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

One of those days


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

^^^^for some reason it don't look it but that's a 4 gram joint lmao


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks just fine Cheers! 

You need to get some glass tips for your white boys no more roaches and roach clips


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> One of those days View attachment 3759915


Hell yeah, I could use one of those too . Charas will have to suffice at the moment


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

BB sticker on the way , hope I don't catch a charge lmao @DST well time to take a smoke .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> your white boys


Easy now , you're subject to start a shit storm using such language on here lmmfao j/k bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> BB sticker on the way , hope I don't catch a charge lmao @DST well time to take a smoke .


me too though Im not worried about the charge part so much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Easy now , you're subject to start a shit storm using such language on here lmmfao j/k bro


hahaha got to be a light hearted motherfucker to hang out over here, else you wont last long


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Easy now , you're subject to start a shit storm using such language on here lmmfao j/k bro





Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha got to be a light hearted motherfucker to hang out over here, else you wont last long


So true lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Fed today 3:1 TB & GB tsp/gal


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

8:00 in the morning where you gonna be
sitting on the couch smoking this tree


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 8:00 in the morning where you gonna be
> sitting on the couch smoking this treeView attachment 3761032


19:30 here and I just had a couple puffs on the pipe (mixed pressed nepalese + nepalese charas). Fukn hammered


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 19:30 here and I just had a couple puffs on the pipe (mixed pressed nepalese + nepalese charas). Fukn hammered


Hell yeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

the glassy red eyes lmao. Hash eyes


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

Flipped the lights today to sex them....up-potting. then a quick reveg.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

I usually get them to sex when I go from cups to 1 gallon pots, little bit of stress they show ~3-4 weeks in


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually get them to sex when I go from cups to 1 gallon pots, little bit of stress they show ~3-4 weeks in


I Needa magnifier glass to see pre-flowers...sucks getting old lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I Needa magnifier glass to see pre-flowers...sucks getting old lol


LMAO, Im not too far behind you there I dont think. Smoke more, it helps


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

Whew  boys that Cherry Pie got me today lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh my Cherry Pie I can't seem to stay outta that jar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

I just wish I had a jar to get into


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just wish I had a jar to get into


You will soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You will soon


Ha, not soon enough, fuck me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha, not soon enough, fuck me.


lol stop burning it so fast.........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> lol stop burning it so fast.........


Thats like telling me to stop eating...yeah ok


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh my Cherry Pie View attachment 3762279I can't seem to stay outta that jar


You , my friend, have a serious problem.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You , my friend, have a serious problem.


Really ? I thought 7 grams a day was normal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

t


skunkwreck said:


> Really ? I thought 7 grams a day was normal


It is, thats what my intake ranges 7-10 per day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

. I'd do this all day if I had the product to support it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

You mean a zip a week is too much? That's watching myself until stock levels rise.......


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

I was yanking WCK's. fan leaves lmao....I smoke around 5 g's a day give or take


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I was yanking WCK's. fan leaves lmao....I smoke around 5 g's a day give or take



I know broski but I really do plow through a zip a week minimum depending on strain lol......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You mean a zip a week is too much? That's watching myself until stock levels rise.......


A zip every 3 days is more my speed


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> A zip every 3 days is more my speed


I'd be there if I had the stash right now I'm trying to grow it faster than I can smoke it lol..........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'd be there if I had the stash right now I'm trying to grow it faster than I can smoke it lol..........


That happens to me every time, so now I start as many as I can whether I have space or not. I'll find a place for them all when the time comes


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

Cheers broskis!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

@eastcoastmo did your Space Wookie"s throw 4 bladed fan leafs ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Cheers broskis!
> 
> View attachment 3762450


Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats like telling me to stop eating...yeah ok


I had a "patient" tell me today her meds were to potent....im like huh ? That's like having too much fun or having too much money wtf does that mean


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I had a "patient" tell me today her meds were to potent....im like huh ? That's like having too much fun or having too much money wtf does that mean


So instead of being happy this batch will last longer which equals saving money she complains? LOL!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Tell her I'll take her too strong shit . I dunno what that means either. If its strong that means I dont need as much at once


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @eastcoastmo did your Space Wookie"s throw 4 bladed fan leafs ?


I can't remember off hand bro, I'll have a look when I get home. I know one strain did, it may have been the space wookie!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> f its strong that means I dont need as much at once


Exactly !! I told her next session to take 2 or 3 less tokes .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Exactly !! I told her next session to take 2 or 3 less tokes .


Funny shit. She might be like me, makes a big fucking bowl, then instead of a few puffs since I'm high already, challenging myself to puff that fkn down and pack another lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So instead of being happy this batch will last longer which equals saving money she complains? LOL!


Lol I guess we can't make everybody happy .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol I guess we can't make everybody happy .


Thats a fact


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I can't remember off hand bro, I'll have a look when I get home. I know one strain did, it may have been the space wookie!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3762618


I'll snap a pic of mine for you tonight bro, i had a look and one does have some 4 bladed leaves!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

Front porch sitting dang it's dark , need a street light


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Front porch sitting View attachment 3763234dang it's dark , need a street light


That's a perfect way to finish up the weekend.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> That's a perfect way to finish up the weekend.


Yessir that's how I finish every day  I gotta street light , it's hanging in a bedroom lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

To say she's "throwed off" is putting it mildly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> To say she's "throwed off" is putting it mildly


Who's throwed off? Sounds like some of my speak there


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

This chic that spent the night last night with my daughter. I suspected a problem would arise when her mom handed me a zip lock baggie with 18 pill bottles and smoked the tires as she was pulling off... @Vnsmkr I'm about to come hide out in your neck of the woods/jungle.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> This chic that spent the night last night with my daughter. I suspected a problem would arise when her mom handed me a zip lock baggie with 18 pill bottles and smoked the tires as she was pulling off... @Vnsmkr I'm about to come hide out in your neck of the woods/jungle.


holy shit, I would have tossed them back at her along with her daughter


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Come on over, more than welcome buddy


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> holy shit, I would have tossed them back at her along with her daughter


You know what bro ? I need shit like that every once in awhile.... reminds me how lucky I am !! I seem to forget that sometimes .


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice hideout skunkwreck, mind if I hang?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You know what bro ? I need shit like that every once in awhile.... reminds me how lucky I am !! I seem to forget that sometimes .


I hear ya there!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice hideout skunkwreck, mind if I hang?


Let's roll !!! Well maybe fly lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

I hear that! Flying would be helpful today actually, I'm supposed to be hanging a 600mh up in the garage rafters today to get that plemon flowering, but my dipshit brother in law "borrowed" it and left it at a job site.....damned family


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Lmao family will get ya without even trying .


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, minor setback though, I'll still get it hung, I'm getting older but I can still climb like an ape, fall like a rock, but climb like an ape!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you ever read this thread....on _weed?_ Lol you guys are hilarious


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Have you ever read this thread....on _weed?_ Lol you guys are hilarious


Nah but I wrote it on weed so go figure right lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Now to find a place to put it for the comp..


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now to find a place to put it for the comp..View attachment 3763590


I just got caught last week trying to stuck one of mine on one of Archie Griffins heisman that's on display at the horseshoe in Columbus, damn buckeyes can't take a joke, rent a cops were pissed!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I just got caught last week trying to stuck one of mine on one of Archie Griffins heisman that's on display at the horseshoe in Columbus, damn buckeyes can't take a joke, rent a cops were pissed!


LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Should have slipped them a 10 to let you take a picture with it. Who says it has to stay?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should have slipped them a 10 to let you take a picture with it. Who says it has to stay?


My fucking argument exactly! I had double sided tape on the back of it and everything, I wasn't trying to mess it up, and I wanted to keep my sticker too, dudes acted like I was pissing on the shroud of Turin or some shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Too fucking funny, ha ha ha. Just a fucking plastic trophy


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Crème D Cure


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

A couple Space Wookie's


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Grass cutting day just the wrong kinda grass lol yall have a good one


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Grass cutting day just the wrong kinda grass lol yall have a good one


I'm cutting the right kind today!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Why can't I upload pics ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Maybe server issues. Ruby fruit was having same issues last night


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Why can't I upload pics ?


Sunni said they are having issues with the upload feature so admin have removed it until it's fixed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah el douche posted a link in show and tell 16 thread about the issue. Who´s el douche? Have a look in that thread


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah el douche posted a link in show and tell 16 thread about the issue. Who´s el douche? Have a look in that thread


Oh yeah I set that dudes ears/eyes on fire one day , I figured to get banned but nothing happened . He was talking cold cash shit about my state and the ppl in it , fucking California prick .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh yeah I set that dudes ears/eyes on fire one day , I figured to get banned but nothing happened . He was talking cold cash shit about my state and the ppl in it , fucking California prick .


LMAO, I dont even think he's from Cali. I think its actually somewhere up N. Prick no less


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh yeah I set that dudes ears/eyes on fire one day , I figured to get banned but nothing happened . He was talking cold cash shit about my state and the ppl in it , fucking California prick .


I feel ya buddy. 90% of the members that talk that kinda shit only do it because they are behind a computer screen lol 
Wont pull that shit in my face


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I feel ya buddy. 90% of the members that talk that kinda shit only do it because they are behind a computer screen lol
> Wont pull that shit in my face


If people knew how the gorilla on the other end would smash their face to mush they'd probably think twice if they had a lick of sense


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I feel ya buddy. 90% of the members that talk that kinda shit only do it because they are behind a computer screen lol
> Wont pull that shit in my face


He's an administrator of the site , double no no for talking like that .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

LMAO for real


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

It's a country boy way of life....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's a country boy way of life....View attachment 3764285


Reminds me of what goes on around here lol good times


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

@needsomebeans sorry to hear about your grandma and your grow , hope she's doing much better . My dad just had quadruple bypass surgery Tuesday a week ago and he's doing good....very tired and sore atm .


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks my friend. My granny is tough as a pine knot and I am greatful that she is still around. Glad to hear your dad is doing good.Between driving 21/2 hours each way to work 10-12 hours at work and the going to the hospital every night, I neglected my grow.I hate that I lost those purple honey plants because I wanted to showcase big worms beans. He's really hooked a bunch of us up.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

@torontoke Dawgbizkits x D cure ^^


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @torontoke Dawgbizkits x D cure ^^


It's looking good
I've been keeping an eye in here
It's 3/4 closed but it's watching


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Look out now


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Where you at @Lilwatt


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Look out nowView attachment 3765802


Damn I'm sitting here about to roll a blunt too, mine needs some of that in it bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Shit Id smoke some fucking after vaped shit at this point. Hash been gone for a week and weed for about a month now


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit Id smoke some fucking after vaped shit at this point. Hash been gone for a week and weed for about a month now


How are you still alive? did everyone in your neck of the woods leave?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn I'm sitting here about to roll a blunt too, mine needs some of that in it bro!


 We call that lullaby...now I lay me down to sleep....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

My tolerance has gone up so much I'm starting to consider shatter/wax for the first time but never done anything besides joints, blunts, and my trusty 70's style bong................


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> How are you still alive? did everyone in your neck of the woods leave?


Huh, Where do you think my neck of the woods is?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Huh, Where do you think my neck of the woods is?


I have no idea sir but if you've been a week without hash and a month without weed It must be real woodsy lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

I caught that after I wrote that reply. Sorry not much of a comedian these days. Yeah it fucking sucks


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Well I guess it balances out...
My middle daughter got engaged yesterday....my 98 yr old grandpa passed today....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I guess it balances out...
> My middle daughter got engaged yesterday....my 98 or old grandpa passed today....


Congrats and my thoughts and prayers bro.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I guess it balances out...
> My middle daughter got engaged yesterday....my 98 yr old grandpa passed today....


Thoughts and prayers go out for you my friend.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I guess it balances out...
> My middle daughter got engaged yesterday....my 98 yr old grandpa passed today....


Congrats on your daughter getting engaged bro. My sincerest condolences about your grandpa mate


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok my patient that was saying their meds were to strong (breaking out in hives) had some blood work done and it was determined that it wasn't the cannabis but they have an allergy to rice and guess what their rolling papers are made from...yep rice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok my patient that was saying their meds were to strong (breaking out in hives) had some blood work done and it was determined that it wasn't the cannabis but they have an allergy to rice and guess what their rolling papers are made from...yep rice


hahaha, figures eh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry about your grandpa skunk. Congrats to your daughter on her engagement


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I guess it balances out...
> My middle daughter got engaged yesterday....my 98 yr old grandpa passed today....


Both in a better place...in my eyes.

& I'm sure at the tender age of 98,he did a lot on this earth...

Being engaged is a very fun time.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok my patient that was saying their meds were to strong (breaking out in hives) had some blood work done and it was determined that it wasn't the cannabis but they have an allergy to rice and guess what their rolling papers are made from...yep rice


That's pretty fuckin funny! I've been using the Bob Marley pure hemps they burn nice and the glue isn't thick like a lot of others but stays stuck quite nice, plus they are forever long for the higher tolerance crowd (if you guys know any of those types lol)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That's pretty fuckin funny! I've been using the Bob Marley pure hemps they burn nice and the glue isn't thick like a lot of others but stays stuck quite nice, plus they are forever long for the higher tolerance crowd (if you guys know any of those types lol)View attachment 3767718


I like the raws. The king size ones. I roll big cones


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like the raws.


I keep a few cones on deck also, the 1 1/2 is no joke!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I keep a few cones on deck also, the 1 1/2 is no joke!


We went on holiday a few years back and planned to be gone for a week so I spun up 35 of them. Still carried some loose stuff and some hash as I knew I would cut it close. I didnt come home with any cones only a bit of loose stuff


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We went on holiday a few years back and planned to be gone for a week so I spun up 35 of them. Still carried some loose stuff and some hash as I knew I would cut it close. I didnt come home with any cones only a bit of loose stuff


Gotta cut my grass today, you got me thinking about using a cone to test this 5 day dry gram of 8ball kushcan't cut grass on an empty head, just wouldn't be right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Im envious of you atm. I am out and have been out for more than a month now


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Being engaged is a very fun time.


And I get an extra grow room


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Gotta cut my grass today, you got me thinking about using a cone to test this 5 day dry gram of 8ball kushView attachment 3767732can't cut grass on an empty head, just wouldn't be right


Very nice looking nugs there buddy 
BTW I recommended. the Marley hemp papers lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry about your grandpa skunk.


Thanks bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Congrats on your daughter getting engaged bro. My sincerest condolences about your grandpa mate


Thanks brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Up-potted to the 3 gals. today...they were a little root bound


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Happy 4:20


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Happy 4:20View attachment 3767855


Damn, finished mowing 7 mins. Late


----------



## torontoke (Aug 28, 2016)

Congrats and condolences bud.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Congrats and condolences bud.


Thanks my man  she's already going crazy with the plans  then gives me the pouty lipped, baby face and says _daddy don't mind ._


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks my man  she's already going crazy with the plans  then gives me the pouty lipped, baby face and says _daddy don't mind ._


Lol, wrapped


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, wrapped


Lika present lmao


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lika present lmao


I got one of those daughter things myself, she's only 4 and already has me owned like a pet baboon


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I got one of those daughter things myself, she's only 4 and already has me owned like a pet baboon


 Same with me with the one that will be 3 in Dec....So damn cute but soooooooo bad at the same time but the thing is she already knows it lol.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 28, 2016)

little girls learn the power of the force at early ages these days.
Wait til they learn the Jedi mind tricks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine will be 8 next month. Amazes me everday how beautiful she is...
Jedi mind tricks? Pffftttt.....the force is very strong in this one lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Mine will be 8 next month. Amazes me everday how beautiful she is...
> Jedi mind tricks? Pffftttt.....the force is very strong in this one lol


I think it's in their DNA lol. My three are 8,5, and almost 3. Then the wife. Then both dogs are girls. And the fish is a girl. The only thing with balls in this house is me and it will stay that way as long as I can keep it that way lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think it's in their DNA lol. My three are 8,5, and almost 3. Then the wife. Then both dogs are girls. And the fish is a girl. The only thing with balls in this house is me and it will stay that way as long as I can keep it that way lol.


Man I'm in the same boat as you 3 girls 9,5 and 6 months. Dog is female too I need some nuts around here lol just a son or male dog. I bet you I won't turn into Bruce Jenner tho


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

I got 3 dogs....ALL female


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

This is the thread to hang in if you have girls obviously....mine are 8 and 3...going on 16 and 14 LOL. My eldest does martial arts with me and could take on a tank. My youngest takes no shit and could take on a whole army ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

No doubt, mine are 7 and 4. They both think they are 30


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No doubt, mine are 7 and 4. They both think they are 30


Ahhh I laugh sometimes, just at the thought of what I may have to do to guys later down the track....I hope I don't, but am more than willing to do whatever needs to be done to make them dissappear!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

ohhhh yeah, definitely same here


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 29, 2016)

My 4 yr old already talks about her boyfriend, me and her uncles almost loaded up the car


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

My 4 year old will beat a boy's ass. She's definitely not afraid to sling some hands. I told the 7 year old dad is her boyfriend for life, forget about any little badass boys


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> My 4 yr old already talks about her boyfriend, me and her uncles almost loaded up the car


Ha ha it takes all your power not to go beat his ass hey! As long as boys treat my girls right, they have no issues  



Vnsmkr said:


> My 4 year old will beat a boy's ass. She's definitely not afraid to sling some hands. I told the 7 year old dad is her boyfriend for life, forget about any little badass boys



Lol, sounds like we're growing up strong girls, that's awesome! My youngest would go a boy any day, my eldest is a brown belt and she stays the hell away when there's something going on with her


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 29, 2016)

Bout 6 more weeks....it needs to hurry lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2016)

It's official , 9 months and counting down


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's official , 9 months and counting down


You pregnant?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You pregnant?


Nah moving to Eugene Oregon


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nah moving to Eugene Oregon


Fasho bro that's wassup. Man I'm be sad to see you go. Don't be surprised if you see me there in the next year or so. Really want to move so bad but trying to wait and see how things play out.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro that's wassup. Man I'm be sad to see you go. Don't be surprised if you see me there in the next year or so. Really want to move so bad but trying to wait and see how things play out.


I was waiting on that too bro but this backwards state is gonna take forever it seems and I'm not getting any younger lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nah moving to Eugene Oregon


Got room for about 6'2" 243lbs of luggage?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Got room for about 6'2" 243lbs of luggage?


Heck yeah


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Heck yeah


Nice! I got 9 months to grow 8" and lose 10 lbs!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 1, 2016)

Getting tired of veg pics lol. but Im bored


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking beautiful and healthy bro, love that shade of green!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Getting tired of veg pics lol. but Im bored View attachment 3771086


Same here Skunk ! 
everything looks healthy bro


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 2, 2016)

here's a 7 days after the 12/12 flip shot of my pineapple chunk to help tide you guys over, I like the veg pics myself though


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3771561 here's a 7 days after the 12/12 flip shot of my pineapple chunk to help tide you guys over, I like the veg pics myself though


Nice


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nice


There so cute when they're babies aren't they lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Same here Skunk !
> everything looks healthy bro


Shit I can't wait to have them veg pics lol but of course I want flower more


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

me and daddy's girl chilling 
She caught 3. .... Dad caught 0 smh


----------



## jonb1724 (Sep 3, 2016)

I got one for the team to look at.... Pineapple Chunk that I'm breeding to my Johnny's Glue #4(GG#4X(GG#4(GG#4x indica male) & Man-Goo (mango x afgooey) the sweet & kushy pheno


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

jonb1724 said:


> I got one for the team to look at.... Pineapple Chunk that I'm breeding to my Johnny's Glue #4(GG#4X(GG#4(GG#4x indica male) & Man-Goo (mango x afgooey) the sweet & kushy pheno
> View attachment 3772449 View attachment 3772451 View attachment 3772454


Very nice looking lady , what does she smell like ?


----------



## jonb1724 (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Very nice looking lady , what does she smell like ?


Super sweet with a skunky undertone


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

What's up with those plants @Lilwatt


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

They say its GDP. but where's the purple lol


----------



## jonb1724 (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They say its GDP. but where's the purple lolView attachment 3773220


I came across cut that looked like that. No purple and mine had a weak smell so I culled it. I wish I could find some like how was when GDP first hit the scene.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

jonb1724 said:


> I came across cut that looked like that. No purple and mine had a weak smell so I culled it. I wish I could find some like how was when GDP first hit the scene.


Oh this is plenty loud and quite tasty


----------



## Lilwatt (Sep 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's up with those plants @Lilwatt


I'm still here an they are still good I haven't checked on them since the storms but I will soon enough im at work now an it sucks


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok out of 3 Space Wookie's 2 were male...loved the way the sacs stacked on but they got the axe and the 2 CDC's are female


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

@skunkwreck I just started following you on Instagram. Im under my name. I think you'll know, but if not PM me on here


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @skunkwreck I just started following you on Instagram. Im under my name. I think you'll know, but if not PM me on here


Cool , I Don know how to post pics or shit lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool , I Don know how to post pics or shit lol


Im not seeing how the fck to do it from online browser, but from the phone just click on the camera icon and it gives the option of posting a saved pic or taking a new pic/video


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not seeing how the fck to do it from online browser, but from the phone just click on the camera icon and it gives the option of posting a saved pic or taking a new pic/video


I just sent a rrequest follow you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I just sent a rrequest follow you


I just managed to change my picture to nothing, and cannot see any follow requests from the web browser. Piece of shit from chrome browser!! I'll approve it when I get my phone back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey Skunk, dont know if you ever ran any of his stuff, but Greenman Organics has all sorts of goodies; sign up for Greenpool.net, its free and they have some decent beans on there, trustworthy too. He has 200 seeds bulk for 5 bills then of course everything in single packs. Check him out
https://www.thegreenpool.net/stores/greenmanorganics/
Not sure what happened to his seed list on his personal page....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

I dont even know how I got my RIU pic on there as my profile pic lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 5, 2016)

@skunkwreck I just started following u on IG as well. Wcitykush420. And I don't think u can upload pics from browser. I use an old phone,location off, only turn it on to look at or upload pics. Good for strain pics and research


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @skunkwreck I just started following u on IG as well. Wcitykush420. And I don't think u can upload pics from browser. I use an old phone,location off, only turn it on to look at or upload pics. Good for strain pics and research


Yeah I keep my location turned off


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

I so cant wait to pop some Double Bucks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 6, 2016)

When do you plan on popping those?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

http://www.ziaseedcompany.com/ <Greenman Organics


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.ziaseedcompany.com/ <Greenman Organics


Thanks for that. link bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> When do you plan on popping those?


Not my next run but the run after that....ive moved to the dark side...gonna become a shady seed maker lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Space Wookie.....the only lady


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Crème D Cure #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Crème D Cure #2


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good


Thanks man


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 7, 2016)

Between the like button here and on IG my thumb hurts lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

Love that beautiful green


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

Back atcha @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3776710


I got that movie lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3776710


My favorite part lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> When do you plan on popping those?


Changed my mind....popping them the next run lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

Looking awesome brother!! Should get a good yield off that space wookie  

I tell you though, the smell on my SW is hard to take, real fuely but not in a 'this is some good coke' kinda way...I was struggling not to puke when I was trimming mine hey ha ha. I hope it doesn't come through in the flavour, but shit I'm keen to smoke some already!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3776710





akhiymjames said:


> My favorite part lol


Easily my favorite part


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Changed my mind....popping them the next run lol


I would've halted all plans as well lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking awesome brother!! Should get a good yield off that space wookie
> 
> I tell you though, the smell on my SW is hard to take, real fuely but not in a 'this is some good coke' kinda way...I was struggling not to puke when I was trimming mine hey ha ha. I hope it doesn't come through in the flavour, but shit I'm keen to smoke some already!


I know when I brush against her she's got a powerful funk .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I would've halted all plans as well lmao


Well to be quite honest I think it best to move quick and try to f2 them if possible.....out of 6 beans I have one dark brown with black stripping., one light brown with faint stripping and the last 4 are tannish white with no stripping.....I'm a little concerned with those last 4 popping but we shall see in a few weeks.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

^^^^also the envelope looked to have been sealed then reopened and it was taped back closed with clear tape.....all things that under normal circumstances I woulda done went kaboom on here but Worm hasn't let me down yet so until then I shall remain calm .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

pics


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

A little more fire for the seed vault


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> A little more fire for the seed vault View attachment 3781344


oh yeah seeds!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oh yeah seeds!


I know right lol I probably have more then I can run now and have more coming smh mini me will have a pretty good collection when daddy kicks the bucket


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know right lol I probably have more then I can run now and have more coming smh mini me will have a pretty good collection when daddy kicks the bucket


funny, my dads dad used to always tell me "when he kicked the bucket"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Kids are so innocent in that respect, thinking back now I used to always giggle with him when he said that and say "you arent gonna kick that bucket anytime soon pop pop", little did I know then eh


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

What to pop next


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Bets?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bets? View attachment 3782861


Double Bucs?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Double Bucs?


Yup


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

Chem x Kimbo


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

Dammit! Lol wrong guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yup


Ding ding ding ding ding, I win. ha ha ha


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Bets aren't WHAT im popping but if they WILLl pop ! Blow the pic up and look at the beans....two of them are even busted .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bets aren't WHAT im popping but if they WILLl pop ! Blow the pic up and look at the beans....two of them are even busted .


finesse em eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

They get smashed like that shipping?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

finesse em says the guy who treats them all the same and I am rough on shit. If they can take it, they work for me, if they cant, they die lmao. that really is how it is though eh


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They get smashed like that shipping?


Nope


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

What happened?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What happened?


Dunno....they came in a plastic vial in a padded envelope.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

hmmm, ask BW?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hmmm, ask BW?


Nah...dude's sent me so much free gear at his expense I can throw him that $60


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bets aren't WHAT im popping but if they WILLl pop ! Blow the pic up and look at the beans....two of them are even busted .


I'm an optimist.....they will all pop for ya


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Get to dropping them beans....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Get to dropping them beans....View attachment 3783415


I wish, no space lol 
Sending good vibes


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

Gas shortage gonna get us...$10 limit ! ?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Gas shortage gonna get us...$10 limit ! ?


Family in SC is going through it as well


----------



## Lilwatt (Sep 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Get to dropping them beans....View attachment 3783415


What do a full moon have to Do with seed poppin


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 18, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> What do a full moon have to Do with seed poppin


Asked myself the same thing then i found this 



*How does lunar planting work?*





Isaac Newton established the laws of gravity, which proves the tides are affected by the*gravitational pull of the moon*. The pull of the moon is stronger than the sun because, even though the sun is larger, the moon is closer to the earth. The strongest effect is felt when the moon and sun pull from the opposite sides of the earth, at the full moon phase, although it also creates high tides when they are on the same side (at the new moon) as well.

“The gravitation of the passing moon pulls the nearest body of water a little away from the solid mass of earth beneath it, and at the same time pulls the earth a little away from the water on the farthest side. In this manner the moon sets up two tidal bulges on opposite sides of the earth.” (Louise Riotte, 1)



These same forces affect the water content of the soil, creating *more moisture in the soil at the time of the new and full moon.* This increased moisture encourages the seeds to sprout and grow.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bets aren't WHAT im popping but if they WILLl pop ! Blow the pic up and look at the beans....two of them are even busted .


should be fine mine looked the same and 5/6 are cracked after shotglass soak..going in the towel


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Asked myself the same thing then i found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love watching a grower grow as a person....its like popping a seed an watching it till it matures .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> should be fine mine looked the same and 5/6 are cracked after shotglass soak..going in the towel


That's good to hear , thanks .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Family in SC is going through it as well


Every store around me is already out...I gotta full tank till who knows , had to go to 3 stores to get full .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Every store around me is already out...I gotta full tank till who knows , had to go to 3 stores to get full .


Bet you paid an arm and a leg for it too


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Yea they taxing like crazy. There is a site to report gas stations on price gouging if you paying more than 2.20 I would report them


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they taxing like crazy. There is a site to report gas stations on price gouging if you paying more than 2.20 I would report them


$2.24


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> $2.24


Always gonna be some money hungry mfs that take advantage. Fuckin shame


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2016)

The average regular gas price in Los Angeles Sunday was *$3.03 per gallon*, compared with *a $2.95* average in the entire state, and $2.29 nationally.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

Just filled up this morning for $2.09 a gal


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 19, 2016)

1.99$


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Cheapest I've seen in the city is 2.09 right now but high as 2.29. This is a hike from 1.92 in just the past week smdh. This gas leak shit got everything all messed up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The average regular gas price in Los Angeles Sunday was *$3.03 per gallon*, compared with *a $2.95* average in the entire state, and $2.29 nationally.


SO, they just got some highway robbery shit sounds like. Fucking greedy cunts


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> SO, they just got some highway robbery shit sounds like. Fucking greedy cunts


Naw that's Cali everything high asf out there lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw that's Cali everything high asf out there lol


Is this just a east coast thing ?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

The pipeline runs from Alabama(?) Up though my, news said last week that it should last several weeks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> The pipeline runs from Alabama(?) Up though my, news said last week that it should last several weeks


I meant to say up through NY


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Is this just a east coast thing ?


Naw the gas line runs from TX to NY. The states closer to the leak like AL and others are at state of emergency and states like SC and NC will be affected but they say the up north states like NJ and NY won't really be bothered by it cuz they can get gas from many other places. McCrory signed a executive order so NC can purchase gas from other places. They say the leak supposed to be fixed this week but I suspect this to last for another week or so till they get caught back up in all these states that need gas. This shit is crazy fareal I knew something was up when I saw gas go from 1.92 to 2.19 in a week lol summer is over gas always goes down not up


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw the gas line runs from TX to NY. The states closer to the leak like AL and others are at state of emergency and states like SC and NC will be affected but they say the up north states like NJ and NY won't really be bothered by it cuz they can get gas from many other places. McCrory signed a executive order so NC can purchase gas from other places. They say the leak supposed to be fixed this week but I suspect this to last for another week or so till they get caught back up in all these states that need gas. This shit is crazy fareal I knew something was up when I saw gas go from 1.92 to 2.19 in a week lol summer is over gas always goes down not up


Two weeks ago i moved from SC lol this would've been hitting my pockets for sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Two weeks ago i moved from SC lol this would've been hitting my pockets for sure


I'm not feeling anything to bad right now except that I have to drive about 10 mins away to premium. I hate cars with by motors for this reason only lol they need to make a v8 that gets superb gas miles on 87 lol. You got lucky bro


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm not feeling anything to bad right now except that I have to drive about 10 mins away to premium. I hate cars with by motors for this reason only lol they need to make a v8 that gets superb gas miles on 87 lol. You got lucky bro


Thats why i love my cheap ass katana, 10gal tank and it runs best on 87. High octane makes it sputter


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Jesus, you guys complain about $2 and $3 a gallon...we pay $4.80 a gallon at the moment. Was up closer to $6 a gallon a year or so ago. You guys need to stop going to war, it's costing us a fortune in fuel hahahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You guys need to stop going to war, it's costing us a fortune in fuel hahahahahaha


Funny to me to hear it too since I been overseas for a minute. Thats the whole point, part of that system war, fuel, paper money circulating round and round


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Funny to me to hear it too since I been overseas for a minute. Thats the whole point, part of that system war, fuel, paper money circulating round and round


Yep, that system of currency, it's what makes the world go round alright. I wonder what would happen if everything just stopped for one day....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep, that system of currency, it's what makes the world go round alright. I wonder what would happen if everything just stopped for one day....


I think something radical like no monetary system everything free. seriously. I honestly believe if there werent that carrot people would do good things just to live better, people would still make great things without a fucking dollar controlling the means...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think something radical like no monetary system everything free. seriously. I honestly believe if there werent that carrot people would do good things just to live better, people would still make great things without a fucking dollar controlling the means...


I agree bro, would love to go back to a simple barter trade, technology has made us dumber, not smarter lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> technology has made us dumber, not smarter


Amen brother !!!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2016)

I dunno man, the letter people taught me to read, the star bellied sneeches taught me to not be an asshole, mr. Wizard taught me science, and everything else I know came from gi joe, cause knowing is half the battle!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I dunno man, the letter people taught me to read, the star bellied sneeches taught me to not be an asshole, mr. Wizard taught me science, and everything else I know came from gi joe, cause knowing is half the battle!


Whatchu dabbing on bro ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2016)

They just need to stop spending money on dumb shit like war and all that and if they wanna use a monetary system it needs to be backed up by something valuable like it used to be before the Federal Reserve took over. This is ridiculous it's starting to hit the city now smdh


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2016)

The barter system will never come back, the rule makers of the world cant allow it because they wouldnt survive.
Folks like us would be ok, we can grow plants and make seeds, politicians have no decernable skills, most started as lawyers and money changers and became public figures. Nothing to trade in the "new" society making them obsolete and instantly poor...highly doubt they would go for it lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

crème d cure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The barter system will never come back, the rule makers of the world cant allow it because they wouldnt survive.
> Folks like us would be ok, we can grow plants and make seeds, politicians have no decernable skills, most started as lawyers and money changers and became public figures. Nothing to trade in the "new" society making them obsolete and instantly poor...highly doubt they would go for it lol


I dont know if I would bet on that one. What happens if that paper shit crashes? Just saying. Though yeah I agree for sure


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont know if I would bet on that one. What happens if that paper shit crashes? Just saying. Though yeah I agree for sure


If that paper crashed they fucked, im gonna keep on my scedule and see if i cant still find a way to feed me and mine..yep, found a way, im good


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

Space Wookie starting to show a little life...I don't see her being done in 6 weeks .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> If that paper crashed they fucked, im gonna keep on my scedule and see if i cant still find a way to feed me and mine..yep, found a way, im good


Im with ya, exactly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Got a bunch of vege seeds in mail other day and youngest wanted to know when she was planting them (she's 4), yeah we covered too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie starting to show a little life...I don't see her being done in 6 weeks .View attachment 3785765 View attachment 3785766


Mine took a little while to get going too bro, they also could've gone longer too. I reckon 10 weeks is sufficient.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking nice up in there @skunkwreck


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking nice up in there @skunkwreck


Thanks bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mine took a little while to get going too bro, they also could've gone longer too. I reckon 10 weeks is sufficient.


Ok cool , I thought with the rough start they had it might have affected it but thanks for the reassurance bro .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok cool , I thought with the rough start they had it might have affected it but thanks for the reassurance bro .


No worries brother!! They look great too by the way, nice and healthy now


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

WHY ?? must there be 17 bottles of shit sitting on the side of the tub? 
#livingwithchics


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> WHY ?? must there be 17 bottles of shit sitting on the side of the tub?
> #livingwithchics


Ha ha ha #livingwithchics is next to impossible for a male. We are just wired totally different.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

My 2 are worse than 2 boys ffs, they dont ever stop. Yeah this is definitely payback for what me and my brother put my mother through


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> WHY ?? must there be 17 bottles of shit sitting on the side of the tub?
> #livingwithchics


And most of those bottles are empty or almost empty .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> And most of those bottles are empty or almost empty .


I threw out 1/2 dozen empty ones the other day so they'd quit getting in the shower filling them with water and spray each other with them. Fucking play time every time the shower goes on


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I threw out 1/2 dozen empty ones the other day so they'd quit getting in the shower filling them with water and spray each other with them. Fucking play time every time the shower goes on


Lmao thats hilarious! My kids love baths (7yr old girl, 6yr old boy). I give them about 15 minutes each of play time then I'll yell at them to wash up. My biggest peeve is when they dont dry themselves off properly before they get out of the tub. 
Oh i almost forgot that i also cant leave any razors near my sink. Son went to school with a bald spot on his head for a week. He's taller than most of his classmates anyway. 
Kids are the funniest


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha #livingwithchics is next to impossible for a male. We are just wired totally different.


Got to be what it is .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2016)

shows how out of touch i am, i apparently live just down the road from skunk. i went to the store the other day and filled up before i got groceries, then went home, had no idea there was any kind of shortage going on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> shows how out of touch i am, i apparently live just down the road from skunk. i went to the store the other day and filled up before i got groceries, then went home, had no idea there was any kind of shortage going on


I havent watched any sort of "news" n a few years and I cant tell you how IN TOUCH I am.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Some people say I dont know about, who the fuck needs to know shit, depression, sadness, chaos.....hell thats all they pump out. I'll stay uninformed and happy


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some people say I dont know about, who the fuck needs to know shit, depression, sadness, chaos.....hell thats all they pump out. I'll stay uninformed and happy


That's like me , we have TV but I haven't watched it in over 3 yrs so I miss a lil crap myself .


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

Ignorence is bliss, i just heard prince died....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Who the fuck is prince lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ignorence is bliss, i just heard prince died....


Yeah you're a lil behind bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who the fuck is prince lmao


Purple Rain Prince


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Purple Rain Prince


I was joking , but yeah he's just another fucking dude, like alot of us. If the "media" posted everytime someone died thats all they'd have time to talk about. From my perspective its sorta like this, who gives a fuck?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

I too could go without the 1-2 shooting deaths on the news in my city but imo someone like Prince deserved to be on the news.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I too could go without the 1-2 shooting deaths on the news in my city but imo someone like Prince deserved to be on the news.


No offense Windy, but what does that mean? someone like Prince. Sorry, but he's just another dick trying to stay ahead, or was, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

I dont really give notoriety to anyone. We are all equal, I dont gaf how much money one has


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

I believe he was just saying his music was good and the world is a less colorful place without him....or perhaps i was thinking aloud, i really did dig his music though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I believe he was just saying his music was good and the world is a less colorful place without him....or perhaps i was thinking aloud, i really did dig his music though


Yeah same here, loved his music. Sad he won't be here to continue entertaining people. I agree with @Vnsmkr as well, everyone is equal, it's because of Hollywood, sports etc that people THINK they are better than everyone else. That is a sad existence!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

I liked his music as well, I just dont get why the world elevates certain people over others....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I liked his music as well, I just dont get why the world elevates certain people over others....


Same here brother, NFI either!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

If you didnt get any slip while listening to Purple Rain man you missed something


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

@akhiymjames they cutting up in the city ain't they...you stay safe brother .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense Windy, but what does that mean? someone like Prince. Sorry, but he's just another dick trying to stay ahead, or was, just like the rest of us.


No offense taken. Everyone has their own opinion. Im not a huge Prince fan but he was one of the few celebrities who've died recently, where i said to myself (very briefly lol) "damn that sucks".


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 24, 2016)

That's hilarious bro, thanks I needed that laugh today!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 24, 2016)

Next experiment...ice hash !


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Next experiment...ice hash !


Let me know how that goes, would love to make something other than butter with my trim and larf


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Let me know how that goes, would love to make something other than butter with my trim and larf


That's usually what I do , my lady loves sugar cookies made with canna butter but I want to make something that hits like a sledge hammer . It seems pretty easy., I gotta get some bags off the zon.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2016)

Bags are my next purchase as well,qwiso is easy to make, but a bit messy, and the flavor iant what i want, you find a good deal on bags let me know


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's usually what I do , my lady loves sugar cookies made with canna butter but I want to make something that hits like a sledge hammer . It seems pretty easy., I gotta get some bags off the zon.


Canna caps will do the trick. Best pain / relaxation method imo..

http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/photo-tutorials


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Canna caps will do the trick. Best pain / relaxation method imo..
> 
> http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/photo-tutorials


Those sound good , I need a variety of goodies, some for pain management and some just to get ripped on occasions .


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's usually what I do , my lady loves sugar cookies made with canna butter but I want to make something that hits like a sledge hammer . It seems pretty easy., I gotta get some bags off the zon.


Try making the canna butter stronger so you can get ripped lol let me know what bags you get I'm looking to get some too. They got some at our store may give them a shot


----------



## torontoke (Sep 25, 2016)

I've been thinking about ordering these bags.
Not sure what the quality would be like but the price is good.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006C6NY3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474813719&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=bubble+bags&dpPl=1&dpID=41OkqKPQJcL&ref=plSrch


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've been thinking about ordering these bags.
> Not sure what the quality would be like but the price is good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006C6NY3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474813719&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=bubble+bags&dpPl=1&dpID=41OkqKPQJcL&ref=plSrch


I always look at reviews on Amazon after i made one shitty purchase.
Those bags look like they will get the job done for a great price. Only a few bad reviews, some had nothing to do with quality.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've been thinking about ordering these bags.
> Not sure what the quality would be like but the price is good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006C6NY3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474813719&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=bubble+bags&dpPl=1&dpID=41OkqKPQJcL&ref=plSrch


These are the ones suggested to me in the concentrate threads as a cheap starter/learner kit .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

Seems flowers are ancient., now it's beans and dabs lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

Ok fellas what I really want is to make some purple grape fuel flavored hash....is that asking too much !?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

clean legs


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2016)

Lookin nice and healthy skunk, My hash dream is purple trichs for purple rosin!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

@vostok you were spot on my man !


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Try making the canna butter stronger so you can get ripped lol let me know what bags you get I'm looking to get some too. They got some at our store may give them a shot


Yeah in gonna use my trim and a zip per half pound of butter if that don't do it......


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lookin nice and healthy skunk, My hash dream is purple trichs for purple rosin!


Thanks man , I just wish I could take better pics lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Try making the canna butter stronger so you can get ripped lol let me know what bags you get I'm looking to get some too. They got some at our store may give them a shot


I need to make a trip there myself bro .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 26, 2016)

Bought my plane tickets for the riu bbq today, gonna be as much flight time as stay time lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

Crème D Cure #1 starting to purple at 82° temps


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3792366


Used to ride around with a dugout in my pocket and toke on a 1 hitter which looked like a cig all day long and nobody ever looked twice at me


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Used to ride around with a dugout in my pocket and toke on a 1 hitter which looked like a cig all day long and nobody ever looked twice at me


That reminds me of my one hitter automobile cigarette lighter I had for traffic jams back in the day


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That reminds me of my one hitter automobile cigarette lighter I had for traffic jams back in the day


I got a little bullet looking thing that hold a few hits.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah I have one of those bullets too. Mine holds a normal size bowl


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I have one of those bullets too. Mine holds a normal size bowl


Front screws off and put the bud in. It can't fall out and has a rubber mouth piece.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Like this? I just popped a screen in the bottom to keep ashes from coming thru


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Mine was the same but it was a car cigarette lighter. And it functioned asd one too. No bud in it you could light a cigarette. Bud in it, and when it popped out you could toke. Was fucking awesome and the cops never looked lol........

Like this except mine actually worked as intended.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Like this? I just popped a screen in the bottom to keep ashes from coming thru
> View attachment 3792389


Similar. Mine says made in usa on it.


Evil-Mobo said:


> Mine was the same but it was a car cigarette lighter. And it functioned asd one too. No bud in it you could light a cigarette. Bud in it, and when it popped out you could toke. Was fucking awesome and the cops never looked lol........
> 
> Like this except mine actually worked as intended.
> 
> View attachment 3792392


Nice.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Used to ride around with a dugout in my pocket and toke on a 1 hitter which looked like a cig all day long and nobody ever looked twice at me


You aint official until you have one of those cigarette looking ones lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You ainy official until you have one of those cigarette looking ones lol


I had a pack of those things . They didnt hold enough


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 30, 2016)

Crème D Cure #2 (green pheno) she's gonna make weight .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 30, 2016)

Space Wookie (tester beans) she's still taking her sweet funky smelling time lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

4 foot 'Wook


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

@eastcoastmo does that look right for almost 5 weeks of flowering ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice crisp 54° morning  man can breath easy .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

Seemed like the weather over here went from from 90 to 70 quick, that happen to you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nice crisp 54° morning  man can breath easy .


Thats a perfect temp


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2016)

Naw it's been slowly dropping where me and skunk is at. It's still in the 80s once it warms up but nice 60s in the am. Man I wish they would pass medical the weather is so perfect for outdoor.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

My detached garage grow is loving this weather! So is my wallet, that a/c is pricey to run out there


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw it's been slowly dropping where me and skunk is at. It's still in the 80s once it warms up but nice 60s in the am. Man I wish they would pass medical the weather is so perfect for outdoor.





Bbcchance said:


> My detached garage grow is loving this weather! So is my wallet, that a/c is pricey to run out there


Fucking heat is killing my plants but the weather outside is beautiful. Just seemed like it happened overnight lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw it's been slowly dropping where me and skunk is at. It's still in the 80s once it warms up but nice 60s in the am. Man I wish they would pass medical the weather is so perfect for outdoor.


Yes we do have a great outdoor growing climate .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Lower bud porn


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @eastcoastmo does that look right for almost 5 weeks of flowering ?


Looks pretty close man. Mine fattened from about week 6. One pheno was low yielding and the other was decent..


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

If y'all don't know check out krunkz_kreationz on IG., he's got some purple strains and thanks for turning me on to them fam @Vato_504


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If y'all don't know check out krunkz_kreationz on IG., he's got some purple strains and thanks for turning me on to them fam @Vato_504


No problem family


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

Crème D Cure #2 I nick named her "the producer" she's gonna yield nicely


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Crème D Cure #2 I nick named her "the producer" she's gonna yield nicely View attachment 3796426


Nice lookin cola!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree bro, would love to go back to a simple barter trade, technology has made us dumber, not smarter lol


I agree the monetary system is ultra-fucked, but technology is not the problem. It is the solution if we harness it properly. And we are measurably smarter by many criteria, they call it "_The_ _Flynn Effect_," after the dude in this video. Watch it. 






I was just catching up on this thread's last few pages and that's the only comment I have, haha. Long live the *NERDS!*


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

How late in flowering can you take cuts for clones ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 3, 2016)

Depends on the strain, but i think anything past week 4 you are better off revegging


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Depends on the strain, but i think anything past week 4 you are better off revegging


I take cuts two weeks in regularly. Any later and you lose a lot of them and they take weeks to root and a month to re-vegetate.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks guys , I guess I'll go with a re-veg . I hope she'll re-veg I really want to keep that one pheno .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw it's been slowly dropping where me and skunk is at. It's still in the 80s once it warms up but nice 60s in the am. Man I wish they would pass medical the weather is so perfect for outdoor.


Yep and Medford Oregon has he same climate as we do lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks guys , I guess I'll go with a re-veg . I hope she'll re-veg I really want to keep that one pheno .


Yeah bro at the point you're at better to re-veg the plant at the end looking great as always


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah bro at the point you're at better to re-veg the plant at the end looking great as always


That's what I figured bro , I'm only like 4 to 5 weeks from harvest.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what I figured bro , I'm only like 4 to 5 weeks from harvest.


If you got some branches on the very bottom that won't produce you can snag cuts from those. It's still a reveg since your already weeks into flower but you won't have to wait till the end to reveg the whole plant. Plus it will be a monstercropped clone so won't need to top it. Plenty of tops will grow from it


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you got some branches on the very bottom that won't produce you can snag cuts from those. It's still a reveg since your already weeks into flower but you won't have to wait till the end to reveg the whole plant. Plus it will be a monstercropped clone so won't need to top it. Plenty of tops will grow from it


I intentionally left some lowers for that reason , they're not really making bud just some pistils and leaves...so they'd root and re-veg at the same time ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you got some branches on the very bottom that won't produce you can snag cuts from those. It's still a reveg since your already weeks into flower but you won't have to wait till the end to reveg the whole plant. Plus it will be a monstercropped clone so won't need to top it. Plenty of tops will grow from it


You've done this before? I would think these guys would be too fragile to root? I will need to try this now that I got my cloning down........

Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I intentionally left some lowers for that reason , they're not really making bud just some pistils and leaves...so they'd root and re-veg at the same time ?


Well there you go bro and yes they will root and reveg. Look up monstercropped clones some people only clone this way. Takes longer to grow cus it has to reveg but once it does many tops without having to top of can be used a great mom for all the branching it will do


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You've done this before? I would think these guys would be too fragile to root? I will need to try this now that I got my cloning down........
> 
> Thanks


Yes I have bro I think I may even have some pics of a reveg clone I rooted in my journal. I did it with Platinum Delights before for sure can't remember if I did it with another cultivar but I have done it and it works. Just research monstercrop clones


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes I have bro I think I may even have some pics of a reveg clone I rooted in my journal. I did it with Platinum Delights before for sure can't remember if I did it with another cultivar but I have done it and it works. Just research monstercrop clones


I will thanks for the heads up


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well there you go bro and yes they will root and reveg. Look up monstercropped clones some people only clone this way. Takes longer to grow cus it has to reveg but once it does many tops without having to top of can be used a great mom for all the branching it will do


That's what I was hoping., I got the AK cloner lol I really want to keep this pheno as it is literally what I'd pictured in my mind when I made the cross .


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what I was hoping., I got the AK cloner lol I really want to keep this pheno as it is literally what I'd pictured in my mind when I made the cross .


Lol yea you will be fine long as they aren't super woody they will root just fine. Haha that's the Subcool cloner I stole it from him lol if I had a room that was perfect on temps and stuff I would use a aerocloner but the temps fluctuates way too much for one of those so low tech it is and I get very high rate from it for the amount I clone so works just fine for me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I intentionally left some lowers for that reason , they're not really making bud just some pistils and leaves...so they'd root and re-veg at the same time ?


they will root fine, this one was pretty far along, just need a bunch of re veg time


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> they will root fine, this one was pretty far along, just need a bunch of re veg time
> View attachment 3797071


Now that's some roots!!! Your clones have the best root mass I see every time you clone. Whatever you do don't change a think lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 4, 2016)

Truth! Ive had shit for luck getting flowering cuts to root, i do just use a diy bubble deal though, maybe its the fluctuations, ill look into improving on it


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> they will root fine, this one was pretty far along, just need a bunch of re veg time
> View attachment 3797071


Sweet


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Crème D Cure #2


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Crème D Cure #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Space Wookie only gal outta the pack


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Crème D Cure #1View attachment 3797571 View attachment 3797572 View attachment 3797575


I see purple son.. game over!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I see purple son.. game over!
> View attachment 3797777


The game has just begun my friend


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I see purple son.. game over!
> View attachment 3797777


Lol one of the best episodes. Crazy thing is that's a true story lol Prince was nice in basketball. They say his game was like Curry


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol one of the best episodes. Crazy thing is that's a true story lol Prince was nice in basketball. They say his game was like Curry


I believe you but I can't see it lmao! I seen skunks pic and i was medicated, I said " damn there's some purple son!" But in a charlie Murphy voice. I love sketch comedy and improv. Dave chapelle is a genius.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

Dreary rainy day....I got some smoke so it's not a total washout


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Not raining today but the winds are kicking lol Crème D Cure #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Scenic shot of the Crème crop lol


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 8, 2016)

that creme d cure is a pretty lady


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> that creme d cure is a pretty lady


Thanks man I like her so far , we'll know more when I can smoke a sample lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

She's fattening up and stacking like a winner bro!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> She's fattening up and stacking like a winner bro!


Yeah especially #2 (scenic shot) she packing on weight and still has 4 or so more weeks. , she's the green pheno...smells like grape lifesavers


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah especially #2 (scenic shot) she packing on weight and still has 4 or so more weeks. , she's the green pheno...smells like grape lifesavers


I wish I was able to take cuts from her too  and dont really have the room to re-veg it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah especially #2 (scenic shot) she packing on weight and still has 4 or so more weeks. , she's the green pheno...smells like grape lifesavers


Wow that would be a wicked smell and taste for some buds damn!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wow that would be a wicked smell and taste for some buds damn!


I hope the smell does come through in the taste . The purple one is going to yield less and smells like burning rubber , almost makes you gag.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

I was working in the garden (stoned of course) a small lower larfy nug fell off smh I don't know how that happened ...


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I was working in the garden (stoned of course) a small lower larfy nug fell off smh I don't know how that happened ...View attachment 3800216


Wow man, tough break, guess you'll juat have to throw that away now huh? Haha


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wow man, tough break, guess you'll juat have to throw that away now huh? Haha


Oh no , compost pile man , no wastes lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

Now what bro @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now what bro @akhiymjames View attachment 3800531


Lol what I do is cut the rooters in half makes double the amount and it works great for making them stand up on tote top. After that I just snip clones like normal if they are too big cut them down so they can fit once you put the tote on top. Depending on how I feel I'll put 12-16 in there but usually it's not that many but after that I just put plain tap water in the bottom of the tote top. I fill the edge with enough so it's water all the way around it and I spray water inbetween the rooters so the whole tote top is wet. Also I mist the cuts helps with some humidity and I don't snap the tote all the way on so some air can flow in the bottom.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

Smells like opening a can of Folgers coffee....


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I was working in the garden (stoned of course) a small lower larfy nug fell off smh I don't know how that happened ...View attachment 3800216


The day after.....


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

@torontoke I believe you have some of those beans. ^^^^


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol what I do is cut the rooters in half makes double the amount and it works great for making them stand up on tote top. After that I just snip clones like normal if they are too big cut them down so they can fit once you put the tote on top. Depending on how I feel I'll put 12-16 in there but usually it's not that many but after that I just put plain tap water in the bottom of the tote top. I fill the edge with enough so it's water all the way around it and I spray water inbetween the rooters so the whole tote top is wet. Also I mist the cuts helps with some humidity and I don't snap the tote all the way on so some air can flow in the bottom.


Do you have pics of this setup? Basically a diy clone dome? Do you use clonex? And im assuming cuts are like 4" or so max? I love my cloner but i it takes up too much space atm


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Do you have pics of this setup? Basically a diy clone dome? Do you use clonex? And im assuming cuts are like 4" or so max? I love my cloner but i it takes up too much space atm


Check this post out in my thread. No rooting hormones or any kind nothing but tap water and that's it. I'll spray the tote every few days to keep the rooters moist and the cuts for humidity and that's it every easy low tech for me plus it doesn't take up space. If I needed to pump out cuts casters I would use a cloner but it works perfect for me 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-lil-bit-of-everything.862370/page-46#post-12590673


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Check this post out in my thread. No rooting hormones or any kind nothing but tap water and that's it. I'll spray the tote every few days to keep the rooters moist and the cuts for humidity and that's it every easy low tech for me plus it doesn't take up space. If I needed to pump out cuts casters I would use a cloner but it works perfect for me
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-lil-bit-of-everything.862370/page-46#post-12590673


I watched a guy with an Oregon no till talk about how he just ripped branches off and stuck them in the soil. He said as long as his soil was on point and they stayed moist, they all rooted. I am all about KISS


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Check this post out in my thread. No rooting hormones or any kind nothing but tap water and that's it. I'll spray the tote every few days to keep the rooters moist and the cuts for humidity and that's it every easy low tech for me plus it doesn't take up space. If I needed to pump out cuts casters I would use a cloner but it works perfect for me
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-lil-bit-of-everything.862370/page-46#post-12590673


Awesome write-up. I will have to implement something like this for a little while. Thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I watched a guy with an Oregon no till talk about how he just ripped branches off and stuck them in the soil. He said as long as his soil was on point and they stayed moist, they all rooted. I am all about KISS


I have three times now stuck cuts straight into soil actually one time into coco too and every time they rooted. The soil plants looked better and went quicker than the coco plant. I figured at some point in time people didn't have all these cloners and shit what did they do lol........

But I still love my DIY flood and drain cloner it's the shit.........


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I watched a guy with an Oregon no till talk about how he just ripped branches off and stuck them in the soil. He said as long as his soil was on point and they stayed moist, they all rooted. I am all about KISS


Yes you can stick cuts in soil and they will root. Haha I like his method just rip them off lol but all cuts need to root is low light and a moist medium. 



Evil-Mobo said:


> I have three times now stuck cuts straight into soil actually one time into coco too and every time they rooted. The soil plants looked better and went quicker than the coco plant. I figured at some point in time people didn't have all these cloners and shit what did they do lol........
> 
> But I still love my DIY flood and drain cloner it's the shit.........
> 
> View attachment 3800796


Yea can root in coco too but they will prolly look worse than soil simply cus there is no food to feed them once they root. With soil there's some food so they start to take off once rooted and be fed. Coco they need nutes immediately small amount


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes you can stick cuts in soil and they will root. Haha I like his method just rip them off lol but all cuts need to root is low light and a moist medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea can root in coco too but they will prolly look worse than soil simply cus there is no food to feed them once they root. With soil there's some food so they start to take off once rooted and be fed. Coco they need nutes immediately small amount


Thats the word he used RIP, lmao, thats why I said that


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the word he used RIP, lmao, thats why I said that


I wouldn't do that myself but it can be done lol the lil bit of OCD and artist I have in me would drive me insane I need them babies to be cut nice and proper


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I wouldn't do that myself but it can be done lol the lil bit of OCD and artist I have in me would drive me insane I need them babies to be cut nice and proper


Well that's what makes all of us different . Those babies dont give a shi*t if they are cut evenly though minimum I would be using a razor blade or scissors initially


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

Here we go


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

CDC #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

CDC #2


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

Random


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Here we goView attachment 3801352


Pour some water in the lid around that edge so it's stays moist in there. They will soak it up just don't over pour so it comes over the edge. Looking good bro should have roots in 1-2 weeks


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pour some water in the lid around that edge


Done!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> CDC #2View attachment 3801385


Some color coming in on her too. Very nice


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

Coming soon :
Cherry Pie x Dr. Who ... Doc's Dank Seeds
GDP x Chem D x Sour Dubb x Blackcherry Glue ... Grate Gatsby Genetics


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks bloody delicious brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Alright folks my Space Wookie is having a cal/mag def. needa quick home remedy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Alright folks my Space Wookie is having a cal/mag def. needa quick home remedy. Any suggestions?


What media and nutes are you running?

Get some epsom salt at CVS to start........foliar with aloe or kelp will help green the leaves back up too if they're faded.........


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What media and nutes are you running?
> 
> Get some epsom salt at CVS to start........foliar with aloe or kelp will help green the leaves back up too if they're faded.........


Pro-mix HP and Fox Farm trio pk


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

You have any cali-magic on hand? What do you have available besides the FF trio.......?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You have any cali-magic on hand? What do you have available besides the FF trio.......?


No and the only other I have is NFTG ghia mania and a couple others


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> No and the only other I have is NFTG ghia mania and a couple others


Do you use tap or R/O? What's your tap water like?

I have hard water so there's my cal mag lol...........but the ppm's are low so I just bubble it before use to de chlorinate and have at it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Do you use tap or R/O? What's your tap water like?
> 
> I have hard water so there's my cal mag lol...........but the ppm's are low so I just bubble it before use to de chlorinate and have at it.


Tap water it's not too bad ph stays at 6.8 this is first time I've had this problem , I don't even know what the ppm's of anything in the water....it's well water


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Lime and epsom salt about a teaspoon of each per gallon of water.....we'll see what this does .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lime and epsom salt about a teaspoon of each per gallon of water.....we'll see what this does .


Should do you well but don't forget the N


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Should do you well but don't forget the N


I'm gonna give them a light misting with some aloe water, bout to fillet some aloe blades


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm gonna give them a light misting with some aloe water, bout to fillet some aloe blades


Perfect she's gonna thank you for it


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lime and epsom salt about a teaspoon of each per gallon of water.....we'll see what this does .


I was gonna say try watering with some epsom. I think you just ran into a lady that's a calmag whore lol. It's an issue you can run into when running testers or pheno hunting. I got some liquid cal from NFTG I water in when I really need it


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was gonna say try watering with some epsom. I think you just ran into a lady that's a calmag whore lol. It's an issue you can run into when running testers or pheno hunting. I got some liquid cal from NFTG I water in when I really need it


what is nftg?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> what is nftg?


Nectar For The Gods nutes good stuff semi organic calcium based nutes


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nectar For The Gods nutes good stuff semi organic calcium based nutes


I wasnt aware that cal/mag whores were prevelant among testers and new crosses. My Space Monkey #5 showed it a bit in its first hydroponic run. 
i do have one more question though lol
Have you noticed if there is a cal/mag issue with ffof in general and their nutes. i use ffof with little to no nutes and it seems 2 or 3 plant are sufering from this issue.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wasnt aware that cal/mag whores were prevelant among testers and new crosses. My Space Monkey #5 showed it a bit in its first hydroponic run.
> i do have one more question though lol
> Have you noticed if there is a cal/mag issue with ffof in general and their nutes. i use ffof with little to no nutes and it seems 2 or 3 plant are sufering from this issue.


Tap, well, or R/O source water?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

tap about 250 ppm last time i checked


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> tap about 250 ppm last time i checked


You should be good then that's what mine is. The easiest way I found to use FFOF and I did it with various SIP's and fabric pots with success was water only through veg and then dry fert for flower, with the same dry fert mixed in before using the soil, and it's made by FF but has a lot of goodies in it my plants loved it and are loving it now. There's a specific recipe for use with FFOF and everything.

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/happy-frog-fruit-and-flower-fertilizer.html


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wasnt aware that cal/mag whores were prevelant among testers and new crosses. My Space Monkey #5 showed it a bit in its first hydroponic run.
> i do have one more question though lol
> Have you noticed if there is a cal/mag issue with ffof in general and their nutes. i use ffof with little to no nutes and it seems 2 or 3 plant are sufering from this issue.


If you never ran a strain/pheno you won't know how she really likes to eat until at least one run. Most times we just gives testers and pheno hunt plants the same treatment and usually they will separate themselves on what they may like or not like etc. 

Never used the nutes but OF I always made supersoil with it and added lime and epsom so never had that issue but I want to say they don't use much if any and they just started adding lime to it


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> . Most times we just gives testers and pheno hunt plants the same treatment and usually they will separate themselves on what they may like or not like etc.


Exactly how I do it bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

Ha i had thrown a couple cuts in a solo cup with water , stuck them in a window and forgot about them...went to throw them away this morning and they had roots. I think they are of the Space Wookie


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ha i had thrown a couple cuts in a solo cup with water , stuck them in a window and forgot about them...went to throw them away this morning and they had roots. I think they are of the Space Wookie


Love that water cloning does wonders when I don't need cuts right away and can keep them like that for months. 

Nice nugs bro very frosty


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Love that water cloning does wonders when I don't need cuts right away and can keep them like that for months.
> 
> Nice nugs bro very frosty


Thanks bro , I all but forgot about them...nice surprise


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3808035


Very nice jugs...I mean nugs lol. Came out fire bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice jugs...I mean nugs lol. Came out fire bro


Thanks brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

CDC #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

Another


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm tired of growing , these are my last.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm tired of growing , these are my last.


Its not April fools day. How high are you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

Last ones until the next ones get to that stage


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm tired of growing , these are my last.


Whaaaaaaaaat? But you just dropped some new beans....you ok bruh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, are you ok Skunk? Should have asked that first


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat? But you just dropped some new beans....you ok bruh?


I'm going to run everything I dropped and what i have sprouted now then I'm unplugging the lights, done deleted my IG account, I'll finish on here . Not any fun anymore.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

Damn dude, thats no good. I feel like if Im not growing these plants, then Im not growing myself ya know. because to be honest, in my case anyway, this plant has groomed me and my thoughts. Powerful shit. Sad to hear its not the same feeling for you and hope it gets straight....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm going to run everything I dropped and what i have sprouted now then I'm unplugging the lights, done deleted my IG account, I'll finish on here . Not any fun anymore.


Bro what happened? Why is it not fun? Testing too much stuff?

So scale it down and keep it simple for yourself.....?

When my GG grow went to shit after I left on vaca I wanted to call it quits too, then I bring it back and the thrips and shit, you're one of the guys that kept me growing so I can't let you just throw it in.......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm going to run everything I dropped and what i have sprouted now then I'm unplugging the lights, done deleted my IG account, I'll finish on here . Not any fun anymore.


Oh brother, I'm not liking the sounds of this! I really hope it's just a phase that you can pull yourself out of! You're a cool cat and I know I'll miss ya round here and on IG!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 23, 2016)

Hit me up bro when you got time.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

Gotta be some kind of sick joke....


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

Dont go


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hit me up bro when you got time.


Lost your number bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Gotta be some kind of sick joke....


I think he's just in a funk it's happens I've been there too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm tired of growing , these are my last.


This makes me sad.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 23, 2016)

Skunk if the testing is to much brother than chuck em and keep it small. Your happiness is more important than any of this. If there's something I can do brother let me know.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Skunk if the testing is to much brother than chuck em and keep it small. Your happiness is more important than any of this. If there's something I can do brother let me know.


It's not the testing man , I love testing ppl's gear , it's a pleasure. IDK I just feel burnt out .


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's not the testing man , I love testing ppl's gear , it's a pleasure. IDK I just feel burnt out .


Ah thy staleness has set in brutha! Take a break, do a complete washdown and rearrange your rooms, take full bean inventory and just see if that doesnt give you the spirit of love and adventure again, or just try a style you've never done before....sounds like you just need more spice bro, we've all been there with something.change can rock!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm tired of growing , these are my last.


I can feel you maybe you got too much going on keep it small that way you will still have some nug to smoke, and more time to relax , hope you will be fine and coming back stronger then ever!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ah thy staleness has set in brutha! Take a break, do a complete washdown and rearrange your rooms, take full bean inventory and just see if that doesnt give you the spirit of love and adventure again, or just try a style you've never done before....sounds like you just need more spice bro, we've all been there with something.change can rock!


Yeah that sounds right I guess I feel like I went flat .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

You guy's are the greatest ppl I've never met


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You guy's are the greatest ppl I've never met


I still got plenty of life to live and you aint that far away...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah that sounds right I guess I feel like I went flat .


Gotta find your mojo again brah. I have a feeling this plant grows you as much as it grows me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You guy's are the greatest ppl I've never met


Ha ha I fukn feel the same man. Lots of good people on here


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha I fukn feel the same man. Lots of good people on here


Lot's of them......


----------



## texasjack (Oct 23, 2016)

Grow some vegetables for awhile. Maybe you need a new plant.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

I understand you completely skunkwreck , there are times i feel like throwing in the towel. I don't talk about my troubles at home but they are stacked to the ceiling. 
I'd suggest holding off on testing any more gear so that you can have the liberty of growing what you want . I get overwhelmed with testing because of my sense of obligation. 
I'm leaving myself open to a couple of guys who have shown me love but I don't see myself testing too much longer at least until I get the space to and even then I think I'd prefer to start chucking and creating some nice personal shit to share with good guys like you. 
Hang in there man, that d cure looks too nice to give up on


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I still got plenty of life to live and you aint that far away...


We'll have to get together and have a sesh


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> troubles at home


The biggest problem , not the testing


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The biggest problem , not the testing


I feel on this my friend. My life has more turns and twists in it than a barrel of fish hooks. I'm with the rest of the guys in here my friend. I hate to see you go. Hopefully things will sort themselves out for you. Give ole Beans a shout if you need anything.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The biggest problem , not the testing


Hear you on that brother. Aint much better this direction in that aspect. Some days are harder than others. Hope things your way sort themselves same way I hope they sort themselves here. Getting tired of having heart to hearts with myself


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 23, 2016)

Hope all is well skunk. You need anything bro give me holler. Even if it's just to talk I know how the home shit goes me and my better hf don't Allways see eye to eye.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

Up coming chucks :
Starbucks
Kanati Kush
Asgaya Haze
Tangerine Crème


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Up coming chucks :
> Starbucks
> Kanati Kush
> Asgaya Haze
> Tangerine Crème


Cool shit brother. Sound like some killa chucks


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool shit brother. Sound like some killa chucks


I got 4 crosses I'm gonna work and be my primary strains then 3 or 4 I'm going to make just for fun and to see what they make , probably won't take them past the f1 stage . I'd rather concentrate on those 4 then trying to make 40 or 50 crosses lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

@eastcoastmo hey brother would you mind if I hit your Purple Nite Capp with some Crème D Cure pollen ? I'll shoot you a passel of beans from the cross


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Glad to see you at it brah. Hope things are better in @skunkwreck land!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Glad to see you at it brah. Hope things are better in @skunkwreck land!


I can't stop lol it'd be like trying to stop breathing .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't stop lol it'd be like trying to stop breathing .


Yeah you right man. Same way I feel


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @eastcoastmo hey brother would you mind if I hit your Purple Nite Capp with some Crème D Cure pollen ? I'll shoot you a passel of beans from the cross


Go for your life brother, would love to see what comes out of them 

Glad to hear you are still kickin it real time too brother!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Go for your life brother, would love to see what comes out of them
> 
> Glad to hear you are still kickin it real time too brother!!


Thanks brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 28, 2016)

Bottom nug of the Crème D Cure #1


----------



## jucee (Oct 28, 2016)

ooh this one looks beautiful


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bottom nug of the Crème D Cure #1View attachment 3816849


Beautiful colours in her bro and some nice frost too


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 28, 2016)

jucee said:


> ooh this one looks beautiful


Thanks @jucee


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Beautiful colours in her bro and some nice frost too


Thanks brother , one plant and some buds have purple , some have pink . I'm ready for a smoke test


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bottom nug of the Crème D Cure #1View attachment 3816849


Lookin fire cant wait to hear the smoke report


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lookin fire cant wait to hear the smoke report


Atleast the burnt rubber smell has toned down a bit lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks fantastic bro wow!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks fantastic bro wow!


Thanks Evil , they should be some pretty colors and fire coming from the test beans I got going....great genetics in all the crosses , I'm excited to see what they bring


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks Evil , they should be some pretty colors and fire coming from the test beans I got going....great genetics in all the crosses , I'm excited to see what they bring


I got some testers going too and they're starting to blow up. Some old school Sativa X's........

I dropped my BW Purple Vodoo pack in water last night too, excited to sse what that brings will be the first purple strain I grow out


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I got some testers going too and they're starting to blow up. Some old school Sativa X's........
> 
> I dropped my BW Purple Vodoo pack in water last night too, excited to sse what that brings will be the first purple strain I grow out


Oh my...gotta love them old school sativa's but the flowering times can be trying.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh my...gotta love them old school sativa's but the flowering times can be trying.


Yes but to me it's worth it and these are the strains people will soon start to miss and where will they be if none of us try to keep them around..........

I am curious to see what the combo of no till and COB's will do to flowering times if anything...........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

a


Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes but to me it's worth it and these are the strains people will soon start to miss and where will they be if none of us try to keep them around..........
> 
> I am curious to see what the combo of no till and COB's will do to flowering times if anything...........


agree 100%


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes but to me it's worth it and these are the strains people will soon start to miss and where will they be if none of us try to keep them around..........
> 
> I am curious to see what the combo of no till and COB's will do to flowering times if anything...........


Never said it wasn't worth it , I have several 14 to 16 weekers in my vault bro 100% pure sativa's but like an old pothead those are kept for special occasions .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes but to me it's worth it and these are the strains people will soon start to miss and where will they be if none of us try to keep them around..........
> 
> I am curious to see what the combo of no till and COB's will do to flowering times if anything...........


we need more sativa enthusiasts such as yourself in these times when indica and hybrids rule. I look forward to seeing what comes from those.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Never said it wasn't worth it , I have several 14 to 16 weekers in my vault bro 100% pure sativa's but like an old pothead those are kept for special occasions .


Yeah bro I am not trying to argue was just sharing my opinion is all. I got these as testers then the breeder has been MIA so hey thanks for the genetics and I will grow them out as I please lol. I think RM3 gear will be next after the BW purple vodoo. I like the sativas because they help with pain but I still get stuff done. With my high tolerance it takes a bad indica to put me down and then what to pass out...........

I just think back to my younger years with the straight strains and now you can't find most of the stuff I would be looking for lol.,


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Beautiful buds brother!! You tried any of them yet??


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Beautiful buds brother!! You tried any of them yet??


Not yet bro that on the plate was a limb that broke , I'll be chopping sometime in the next 10 days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not yet bro that on the plate was a limb that broke , I'll be chopping sometime in the next 10 days


Ah cool as brother....I can only imagine how much you are stinging to try it then


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3820221


Mmm yummy


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmm yummy


That's the limb that broke , it escaped the netting lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's the limb that broke , it escaped the netting lol


Ive had whole plants do the same given the right conditions .

Oh yeah, if you are still on instagram (or have a new one), give us a follow jahearthcollective420 . DonTesla and myself partnered up. Online soon


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive had whole plants do the same given the right conditions .
> 
> Oh yeah, if you are still on instagram (or have a new one), give us a follow jahearthcollective . DonTesla and myself partnered up. Online soon


I think I'm following already bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think I'm following already bro


Cool, yeah just saw you flash up there


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, yeah just saw you flash up there


I am now lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 1, 2016)

I found you through skunk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I found you through skunk


Cool stuff Bbcchance. Appreciate the follow & coming online soon


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool stuff Bbcchance. Appreciate the follow & coming online soon


You got yourself a good partner there toolooking forward to seeing some good stuff out of that camp


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You got yourself a good partner there toolooking forward to seeing some good stuff out of that camp


I definitely agree with ya there. Looking forward to getting things online so you guys can see


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Can you say more beans and lights


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Can you say more beans and lights View attachment 3821012


how much was the win? cool shit brother congrats


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> how much was the win? cool shit brother congrats


$5000 or by the ticket 5x 1,000


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> $5000 or by the ticket 5x 1,000


fucking awesome!!! Thats what I thought too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

I just figured out a way to run IG from the computer with DM's and all. Gotta install a little program called bluestacks. Once thats done it works just like the app on your phone


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just figured out a way to run IG from the computer with DM's and all. Gotta install a little program called bluestacks. Once thats done it works just like the app on your phone


Very good , send me a follow request


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fucking awesome!!! Thats what I thought too


Dude I'm smoking a joint and I'm still shaking lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dude I'm smoking a joint and I'm still shaking lol


Shit I hear ya. 5k is a nice chunk which could do some good


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit I hear ya. 5k is a nice chunk which could do some good


Yeah it will , the beans and lights was more a joke then a reality. We're moving in a few months so this will help greatly actually my car needs some work to make it a little more road trip worthy (may be going about 2500 miles) which isn't much compared to your bounce half way around the world lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah it will , the beans and lights was more a joke then a reality. We're moving in a few months so this will help greatly actually my car needs some work to make it a little more road trip worthy (may be going about 2500 miles) which isn't much compared to your bounce half way around the world lol


Oregon move in a few months?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Can you say more beans and lights View attachment 3821012


Nice win skunk! 5k is alot in a scratch off. Was it a 10 or 20 $ ticket?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Nice win skunk! 5k is alot in a scratch off. Was it a 10 or 20 $ ticket?


$10 ticket Platinum 7's was the name of it .


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

I won $20 on a $5 scratch ticket and cashed it in for 2x $10 tickets and hit the 5k on the first ticket lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2016)

you get that at Mckinney's?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2016)

you're movin? well shit. good luck w/e you're goin. guess i'll have to smoke more to make up your slack round here


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you get that at Mckinney's?


Harry's


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2016)

i know thats a chain, but the only one i know is way out in Clinton


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 4, 2016)

Think today's gonna be a chopping day


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're movin? well shit. good luck w/e you're goin. guess i'll have to smoke more to make up your slack round here


Lmao


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Think today's gonna be a chopping day
> 
> Lmao


Me too!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Me too!


I saw your big ass buds my brother


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I saw your big ass buds my brother


aww shucks


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know thats a chain, but the only one i know is way out in Clinton


They coming around here more , buying the BP stores .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2016)

maybe they'll get rid of kenjo's, i hate them


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 7, 2016)

Time for a morning workout , who wanna do Kush ups with me?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2016)

too busy with this chunk of widow hash


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Time for a morning workout , who wanna do Kush ups with me?


I'm about to Dabb it up lol Cheers!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Time for a morning workout , who wanna do Kush ups with me?


the creamy nepalese has me too blasted


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2016)

Screw you hippies....I have to go to work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Screw you hippies....I have to go to work


LMFAO tell us how you really feel Easty , I slept for 45 minutes, got the oldest to school, now its time for round 2 (or 1 today) of me and this hash pipe! Working behind this fookin computer today


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMFAO tell us how you really feel Easty , I slept for 45 minutes, got the oldest to school, now its time for round 2 (or 1 today) of me and this hash pipe! Working behind this fookin computer today


Hahaha that's me in a nut shell hey LMFAO! If you want me to tell you how it is, I will. If you don't, I will anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha that's me in a nut shell hey LMFAO! If you want me to tell you how it is, I will. If you don't, I will anyway


You're just envious ya hippy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're just envious ya hippy


This is CORRECT ha ha ha. I'm high now so all is good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is CORRECT ha ha ha. I'm high now so all is good


me too, a mate here dropped by and tossed me a pack of cambodian to which I rolled a spliff with last little worm of nepal down the middle, Pretty nice smoke


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 9, 2016)

Damn Cali , you guys were leaders in the movement now you killed yourselves and set a precedent for the rest of the country to get screwed. If you were prop 215 compliant yesterday you're an outlaw today


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2016)

not sure what you're talking about, i just read an article that says you can smoke in your home, grow 6 inside plants.
dispensaries can't do business till they get a license. they're working on licenses for large scale growers.
what are you talking about? and thats not a "what the fuck are you talking about, dicknose?" thats a legitimate i don't know what you're refering to


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 9, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not sure what you're talking about, i just read an article that says you can smoke in your home, grow 6 inside plants.
> dispensaries can't do business till they get a license. they're working on licenses for large scale growers.
> what are you talking about? and thats not a "what the fuck are you talking about, dicknose?" thats a legitimate i don't know what you're refering to


My heads no on straight yet but for the average Joe blow pothead down the street it's fine I guess but it's the medical aspect , lower plant counts , lower amounts as in grams per day , what carried a $100 fine before now under prop 64 carries 3 yrs incarceration, doctors are no longer protected from prosecution for recommending medical cannabis (which now it will be harder to get a script) plus legislators can now change the laws at will meaning the voters don't get to vote on the changes if any are made. There's more but its too early and I haven't smoke yet lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2016)

probably all valid points but i haven't been following it that closely so i don't know the details.
this article is all the info i have actually.
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/california-passes-recreational-marijuana-bill-prop-64-w448877
looks way more liberal than our situation. i just got a 380 dollar possession ticket in the park for having a used bowl and a bud the size of the end of my pinky. they can grow 6 plants at a time and posses an ounce. i'm sure a lot of people will stay with the medical programs (for insurance if nothing else) but sounds like you don't need a scrip anymore in general


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2016)

some of that doesn't make a lot of sense to begin with though. you can posses an ounce, and grow 6 plants....must be fucking puny plants if they expect it to take 6 of them to maintain an oz stash...


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 9, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of that doesn't make a lot of sense to begin with though. you can posses an ounce, and grow 6 plants....must be fucking puny plants if they expect it to take 6 of them to maintain an oz stash...


Yeah it's all jacked up and the rest of the country has been waiting to see what Cali did so they can follow suit . The days of the mom an pops dispensaries/ grows will soon be a thing of the past . I think a dispensary license is now $40,000


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

I agree with @skunkwreck , it's a bad day for all the growers who have all those outdoor plants. @Roger A. Shrubber , I say that not to argue that you're wrong because legalization is a win but it's also a win for big corps, which is always bad. All about the money, on both sides really


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

It is regulation, not legalization.......


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> It is regulation, not legalization.......


Exactly! !! All most ppl are seeing is "ohh Im 21 and can go buy a bag of pot" . I hope things go great out there but I'm watching especially come Jan. 2017 to see how things play out a bit .


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

poorly written, too open ended, a real challenge for medical patients


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

Space Wookie taken at 72 days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3830477 View attachment 3830478
> Space Wookie taken at 72 days


Wow bro, pretty damn frosty!! She looks like she could've gone another 2 weeks too lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, pretty damn frosty!! She looks like she could've gone another 2 weeks too lol


Probably could have bro but i pulled it at 72.....101.4 grams so I'm not complaining lmao and it's straight fire , would be a good smoke for depression and appetite stimulation. I prefer something more pain relief orientated but the Wookie adds nitrous. I think a cross of the CDC #1 and the SW would be cool


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

Throw up some pics @Lilwatt


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Probably could have bro but i pulled it at 72.....101.4 grams so I'm not complaining lmao and it's straight fire , would be a good smoke for depression and appetite stimulation. I prefer something more pain relief orientated but the Wookie adds nitrous. I think a cross of the CDC #1 and the SW would be cool


I hear ya bro, I did the same and damn the smoke is good! Gives me hardcore munchies lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> ! Gives me hardcore munchies lol.


That it will most definitely do lol mine smells like Lemon Pledge and has a sweet hazy taste . I wanna try it after a good jar cure


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Throw up some pics @Lilwatt


I don't have anything going just yet we jus moved to a whole new state back in the middle of October


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> I don't have anything going just yet we jus moved to a whole new state back in the middle of October


I thought you had outdoor going? Or am I thinking of someone else


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought you had outdoor going? Or am I thinking of someone else


Yeah I did but when we left it wasn't all the way finish yet soo had to leave it I was not about to leave an drive 18 hours with all that wet stuff in the car


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who 

GDP x Chem D x Sour Dubbz x Black Cherry Glue

Purple Dream x Nitecapp (R)


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry Pie x Dr. WhoView attachment 3836996 View attachment 3836997
> 
> GDP x Chem D x Sour Dubbz x Black Cherry GlueView attachment 3836998
> 
> Purple Dream x Nitecapp (R)View attachment 3836999


Looking delicious


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 23, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Looking delicious





Lilwatt said:


> Looking delicious


Thanks bro


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry Pie x Dr. WhoView attachment 3836996 View attachment 3836997
> 
> GDP x Chem D x Sour Dubbz x Black Cherry GlueView attachment 3836998
> 
> Purple Dream x Nitecapp (R)View attachment 3836999


Is that Easty's purple dream x nightcap?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Is that Easty's purple dream x nightcap?


Yes sir it is


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yes sir it is


I got that Candyland x nightcap. Photos looked amazing. I was debating between the purple dream or the Candyland for a minute. I figured either way I go it will be fire. I got one in veg maybe a week old. Still just a baby. It's gonna be exciting to see what we shall find.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2016)

Hacked by Mrs Skunkwreck hey everyone lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome Mrs. skunkwreck! Nice to finally meet ya! Lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hacked by Mrs Skunkwreck hey everyone lol


Lmao hi mrs. Skunk. Can skunk come out and play today lmfao jk.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao hi mrs. Skunk. Can skunk come out and play today lmfao jk.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2016)

He's rolling a blunt right now lol that's how i got to make a post


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He's rolling a blunt right now lol that's how i got to make a post


Sunday blunday!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He's rolling a blunt right now lol that's how i got to make a post


I'll join you guys just rolled mine. Mixed some GG#4 with Sweet Black Angel. Gonna go sit with my veg tent and puff away for a bit........

Cheers!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

My Sunday Blunday consists of Gorilla Glue


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

On some high shit.....that gif and me smoking gg4 was a total coincidence lmao


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'll join you guys just rolled mine. Mixed some GG#4 with Sweet Black Angel. Gonna go sit with my veg tent and puff away for a bit........


I'm always down for a joint. I can't do the blunts anymore after quitting cigs. I was stuck in brown town awhile till I came to play for the green team.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm always down for a joint. I can't do the blunts anymore after quitting cigs. I was stuck in brown town awhile till I came to play for the green team.


For whatever reason probably because I spoent most of my smoking years puffing on blunts it's what I am use to. But I switch it up between them and my bong and the cones myself. I find to keep my high tolerance at bay it's important to not only switch up the flower, but how I smoke it. I get hit differently by the same meds when smoking via different methods, not sure if it's just me but.,..........


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> My Sunday Blunday consists of Gorilla Glue View attachment 3840498


Fucking killing it with the family guy tonight. I love that show. Lucky dogs I never smoked gg4 to this day. Got seeds in the fridge tho lol.


Evil-Mobo said:


> For whatever reason probably because I spoent most of my smoking years puffing on blunts it's what I am use to. But I switch it up between them and my bong and the cones myself. I find to keep my high tolerance at bay it's important to not only switch up the flower, but how I smoke it. I get hit differently by the same meds when smoking via different methods, not sure if it's just me but.,..........


Oh no a joint hits me way different than a bowl or bong. I hear you for sure. I love switching it up. It's key to enjoyment imo.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2016)

Get high and set your phone down , see what happens lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hacked by Mrs Skunkwreck hey everyone lol


Hello from Australia Mrs Skunk, pleasure to make your acquaintance  are you keeping Mr Skunk in line today? ha ha


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Get high and set your phone down , see what happens lmao


 Lmfao she hacked ur Facebook for stoners. Ur lucky to have such a cool ol lady.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a second facebook account just for my smoking stoner stuff on facebook


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> I have a second facebook account just for my smoking stoner stuff on facebook


I don't use Facebook but that's a good idea for anyone so they can keep a clean profile. Facebook is an invasion of privacy imo. Especially as anyone can look at it if they have the know how.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I don't use Facebook but that's a good idea for anyone so they can keep a clean profile. Facebook is an invasion of privacy imo. Especially as anyone can look at it if they have the know how.


exactly, non of my "real life friends",,, most of whom would not accept MJ yet,, have no clue and i keep it that way,, even my employer who would fire me if they knew,, has no idea,, because my "real" facebook page is all neat and clean and tidy,, how boring, ,hahaha
but on my MJ facebook page its one big party
i created a second profile mostly for the old Mafia wars game,, everyone who played it has "mini" profiles,, for the game,, so i kept it and made it my MJ profile


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> exactly, non of my "real life friends",,, most of whom would not accept MJ yet,, have no clue and i keep it that way,, even my employer who would fire me if they knew,, has no idea,, because my "real" facebook page is all neat and clean and tidy,, how boring, ,hahaha
> but on my MJ facebook page its one big party
> i created a second profile mostly for the old Mafia wars game,, everyone who played it has "mini" profiles,, for the game,, so i kept it and made it my MJ profile


I gotta get that game. I'm a fallout piece of shit tho.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I gotta get that game. I'm a fallout piece of shit tho.


LOL, i keep an old nintento game system just so i can play Super Metroid


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Check out the new Nintendo. It's got 30 games already in storage on console and u can save on that bizznatch. I almost got one before they got mad popular. Wish I did. They are sick as fuck. I wanna duck hunt with a bowl of hash and a coconut oil bho smoothie in my mornings for a few weeks to bring back old memories.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 27, 2016)

I really hate how Google + brings it all together. It's seems I can't do anything on my phone without a picture of my ugly mug saying, hi this is what I'm all about.

I wanted to have an instagram account for pot related purposes, and I made the mistake of linking through facebook. Now I have friends and family wanting to share with me. I wouldn't want my cousin in Michigan to ever know my business, lol.
My current employer is cool, we all smoke on the D.L., but folks can get Jealous when they know your business, hehe.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I really hate how Google + brings it all together. It's seems I can't do anything on my phone without a picture of my ugly mug saying, hi this is what I'm all about.
> 
> I wanted to have an instagram account for pot related purposes, and I made the mistake of linking through facebook. Now I have friends and family wanting to share with me. I wouldn't want my cousin in Michigan to ever know my business, lol.
> My current employer is cool, we all smoke on the D.L., but folks can get Jealous when they know your business, hehe.


I have a Facebook not under my name nor with a single photo of myself. I use it to my own advantage in a mass of ways. Never link shit homie lol.
People get jealous in this business and wanna be you. Jealousy had my ass robbed once before when I was 18. Fuckers took all my cash and a 5 pack. I learned to shut the fuck up real fast lol. Little twats took all my glass too. I followed a trail of my broken pipes to where they parked the car...stupid fucks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

When I became ill I deleted all of my social media accounts. I got a different view of life and also see it as an invasion of privacy and a lot of co workers had gotten in trouble over FB related stuff which is total BS when you're on your own time but anyways I guess I just see it all as an outlet for people who need attention to give it to each other and I ain't about that anymore.

Wish I could just disappear somewhere on some farmland where I could grow my meds in peace for the rest of my days with out all the BS of today's society with a lady who would get it. A guy can dream right..........


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> When I became ill I deleted all of my social media accounts. I got a different view of life and also see it as an invasion of privacy and a lot of co workers had gotten in trouble over FB related stuff which is total BS when you're on your own time but anyways I guess I just see it all as an outlet for people who need attention to give it to each other and I ain't about that anymore.
> 
> Wish I could just disappear somewhere on some farmland where I could grow my meds in peace for the rest of my days with out all the BS of today's society with a lady who would get it. A guy can dream right..........


Couldn't agree more. I'm a hermit. I love my grower/stoner community tho. I can be by myself for months but I love to have a real homie grower to blaze and shoot the shit with....kinda why I'm here. I have no friends well a few like 3. We don't see each other much as we all have busy schedules and most our meeting are business related anyway. But man I love having y'all fools to pass my time with. Plus it's as anonymous as u make it round here.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao she hacked ur Facebook for stoners. Ur lucky to have such a cool ol lady.


She's the shit bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 28, 2016)

Cannabis growing stoner family....that's us


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cannabis growing stoner family....that's us


I want to have a family like that someday. I'm envious of that!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ur avatar reminds me of a pokemon. Skunkwreckachu!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I want to have a family like that someday. I'm envious of that!


That's what I'm saying bro , all of us on here together , this is our canna growing stoner fam.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Ur avatar reminds me of a pokemon. Skunkwreckachu!


Thats my avatar on IG so I changed this one to match lol by the way I think that's cool " Skunkwreckachu " my ole lady loved it


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thats my avatar on IG so I changed this one to match lol by the way I think that's cool " Skunkwreckachu " my ole lady loved it


Now I'm gonna have to hunt you down on ig lol. I am a ig retard. I don't know how to do anything on there. I wanted to repost a pic to enter a giveaway but gave up cause I couldn't figure it out lol. It was free seeds and stickers. I'm a sucker for free shit lol. 

Glad I could make someone smile today. I'm that 28 yr old going on 15 is what I say. I don't ever feel my age much less act like it. Sometimes I see ppl my age and think damn they are all grown up acting lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Now I'm gonna have to hunt you down on ig lol. I am a ig retard. I don't know how to do anything on there. I wanted to repost a pic to enter a giveaway but gave up cause I couldn't figure it out lol. It was free seeds and stickers. I'm a sucker for free shit lol.
> 
> Glad I could make someone smile today. I'm that 28 yr old going on 15 is what I say. I don't ever feel my age much less act like it. Sometimes I see ppl my age and think damn they are all grown up acting lol.


To repost just tag whoever you want to tag in the same post. You sound like me, I was fucking around with that shit the other day for ages before I finally went and did a search, IG for idiots


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> To repost just tag whoever you want to tag in the same post. You sound like me, I was fucking around with that shit the other day for ages before I finally went and did a search, IG for idiots


How the fuck u tag somebody lmao. We sound like a couple old fucks over here lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> How the fuck u tag somebody lmao. We sound like a couple old fucks over here lmfao.


like @jrock420 and on IG they are into the #signs, #weed eater, #LSD face  LMFAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm so funny, to myself. Fucking killing myself laughing here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking like this dude @jrock420






But sweating like this


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Word brother man. I can make hash tags all day. My favorite is hash hash tags. #hash lmfao.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

You'll be that guy in a few weeks I guarantee that shit. Just keep it away from the young and curious kiddies.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Daddies candy is always better!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

My girls kids are relentless. What's that? Can I have some? Is it candy? I like turtles? Is there a prize? Can I have some? Pwease deffy, no go to bed, this is daddies food. Well I can stay up and watch TV with u k. Then we watch bootleg kid movies till they pass out. Shits on the rocks with the old lady tho so who the fuck knows lol.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 28, 2016)

What's your handle on IG @skunkwreck?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My girls kids are relentless. What's that? Can I have some? Is it candy? I like turtles? Is there a prize? Can I have some? Pwease deffy, no go to bed, this is daddies food. Well I can stay up and watch TV with u k. Then we watch bootleg kid movies till they pass out. Shits on the rocks with the old lady tho so who the fuck knows lol.


You dont have to tell me, Ive been stay at home dad/mommy while wife has been waiting tables. Well, I hope y'all be ok, if thats what y'all want. Shits rocky sometimes, I can definitely attest to that one, but if its meant to be, itll work itself out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

smoky_mt_skunk


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> smoky_mt_skunk


Thanks friend. I knew it was something like that. I searched smoky mountain and it came up with a shit ton of results.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My girls kids are relentless. What's that? Can I have some? Is it candy? I like turtles? Is there a prize? Can I have some? Pwease deffy, no go to bed, this is daddies food. Well I can stay up and watch TV with u k. Then we watch bootleg kid movies till they pass out. Shits on the rocks with the old lady tho so who the fuck knows lol.


Makes two of us looks like I'm moving after the holidays (kids)

Keep your head up


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

I fucking love kids. They are the future.


Evil-Mobo said:


> Makes two of us looks like I'm moving after the holidays (kids)
> 
> Keep your head up


I'm not worried about it. Me and her always been she does wtf she wants and I do the same. She got her life and I got mine. She a social butterfly and I'm farking far from it lol. Then to top it off as is tradition in most relationships, her friends are people I wouldn't ever consider talking too lol. They tend to be the country music listing folks which is fine. Just not my kinda people at all.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> , her friends are people I wouldn't ever consider talking too lol. They tend to be the country music listing folks which is fine. Just not my kinda people at all.


Lmao but yet you talk to me on here .


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao but yet you talk to me on here .


Lmfao I guess that depends on what kinda country we talking about cause that word spans a huge category. I like blue grass and all that kinda original music yonder mountain, and david grisman and so on. I'm not big into that "country" bee bob music on the radio.
Edit: I guess I have to retract my statement earlier about country music, because technically bluegrass is a genre of country music.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok guy's my co-conspirator said it's time to make some beans so I'm gonna leave it up to y'all , shall we make colorful dank or just some regular frosty green dank ? You guy's let me know....maybe i should have made a poll for people to vote but I'll count comments lol I and Mrs. Skunk thank you all .

PS. I'll send all voters a pack of each cross made


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

Colorful bro it's the holidays !!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd have to say colorful as well. Seems to be what everyone is shooting for at the moment. Everyone loves colorful dank buds lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok guy's my co-conspirator said it's time to make some beans so I'm gonna leave it up to y'all , shall we make colorful dank or just some regular frosty green dank ? You guy's let me know....maybe i should have made a poll for people to vote but I'll count comments lol I and Mrs. Skunk thank you all .
> 
> PS. I'll send all voters a pack of each cross made


I like both!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Seems to be what everyone is shooting for at the moment


That's why I threw in the frosty green choice cause everybody is doing the purp thing already lol maybe I'll do both


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2016)

So far colorful is winning, I narrowed it down to 20 strains to choose from to make colorful buds lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So far colorful is winning, I narrowed it down to 20 strains to choose from to make colorful buds lol


Maybe narrow down to 10 and let the people vote


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

What 20 you have your eyes on at the moment?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Maybe narrow down to 10 and let the people vote


Im gonna pick the beans to mske the crosses i was just wanting people's thoughts whether to make a purple cross or go with a green cross lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

In my purple crosses I'm going to use a PlushyPinez male .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok guy's my co-conspirator said it's time to make some beans so I'm gonna leave it up to y'all , shall we make colorful dank or just some regular frosty green dank ? You guy's let me know....maybe i should have made a poll for people to vote but I'll count comments lol I and Mrs. Skunk thank you all .
> 
> PS. I'll send all voters a pack of each cross made


Just frosty green dank bro  colourful dank is always greatly appreciated but straight up rub your nose in it stinky, frosty, dank is always on my mind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just frosty green dank bro  colourful dank is always greatly appreciated but straight up rub your nose in it stinky, frosty, dank is always on my mind


I second this, true dat


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just frosty green dank bro  colourful dank is always greatly appreciated but straight up rub your nose in it stinky, frosty, dank is always on my mind


Shoot I'm waiting on you to find that fire ass skunk


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just frosty green dank bro  colourful dank is always greatly appreciated but straight up rub your nose in it stinky, frosty, dank is always on my mind


This is how I'm actually leaning , I got some Sin City's Tangerine Power I'd like to make some crosses with .


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

And some Yeti OG and Kimbo Kush , a GG#4 cross called Darlins Net uhhh I gotta bunch of green fire to work with probably more then I do purple gear


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> This is how I'm actually leaning , I got some Sin City's Tangerine Power I'd like to make some crosses with .


I bet theres something better than that one . @Evil-Mobo lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

Big thick frost covered green buds...that's what we're gonna make


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Shoot I'm waiting on you to find that fire ass skunk


Lol, no pressure hey  



skunkwreck said:


> This is how I'm actually leaning , I got some Sin City's Tangerine Power I'd like to make some crosses with .


Yeah I'm not sold on tangerine power, seen a few mixed reports of it now, sounds hit and miss. Definitely go with Kimbo Kush and the yeti og though!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

Frosty and green skunk, colors are cool but bring the fire bro!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

'91 Skunk #1 x Yeti OG x Dank Sinatra ?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's why I threw in the frosty green choice cause everybody is doing the purp thing already lol maybe I'll do both


If u got the space Id go both ways, why not. Then u get the best of both worlds out of ur breeding. Some colorful and some straight green frostitutes! 

Your way more knowledgeable about breeding than I am so this will be exciting. I'm buckling up my seat belt and taking notes for this adventure once its underway. Professor skunks in the house!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Your way more knowledgeable about breeding than I am





jrock420 said:


> Your way more knowledgeable about breeding than I am


Not even close bro lol , I'm just a backwoods pollen chucker and even that's more credit then I'm due but thank you for the kind words . I hope something special pops up out of these crosses .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not even close bro lol , I'm just a backwoods pollen chucker and even that's more credit then I'm due but thank you for the kind words . I hope something special pops up out of these crosses .


aint nothing wrong with backwoods pollen chucking


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

My favorite Breeders seem more comfortable in levis than in a lab coat bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet theres something better than that one . @Evil-Mobo lmao


If he was close he could have my two little tooth picks lol and the four beans left of the pack lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If he was close he could have my two little tooth picks lol and the four beans left of the pack lol


I'd hold them down for a minute well at least the live plants for a minute longer. I read like 60 pages of sincity forum and it seems like some of their gear takes a minute to get a grip on life, then bam they take off.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'd hold them down for a minute well at least the live plants for a minute longer. I read like 60 pages of sincity forum and it seems like some of their gear takes a minute to get a grip on life, then bam they take off.


Well then let's leave them another week and see what happens........


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok guy's my co-conspirator said it's time to make some beans so I'm gonna leave it up to y'all , shall we make colorful dank or just some regular frosty green dank ? You guy's let me know....maybe i should have made a poll for people to vote but I'll count comments lol I and Mrs. Skunk thank you all .
> 
> PS. I'll send all voters a pack of each cross made


Make some colorful frosty dank!


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's why I threw in the frosty green choice cause everybody is doing the purp thing already lol maybe I'll do both


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 30, 2016)

I just popped 4 of my cross of Tangerine Power x WCCS. The mom was straight up orange fire and the male was as stinky of a bastard as I have ever smelled.


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just frosty green dank bro  colourful dank is always greatly appreciated but straight up rub your nose in it stinky, frosty, dank is always on my mind


I Second that


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 30, 2016)

I say go with something green that would make a skunk proud to be called a skunk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Some that looks like this (Sk#1, Sam the Skunkman)


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 30, 2016)

This is what I would like to see that classic skunk smell shit so stank you got to double bag it then put it in a jar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> This is what I would like to see that classic skunk smell shit so stank you got to double bag it then put it in a jar


@eastcoastmo is working on that


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 30, 2016)

I would love to find the old skunk weed that was floating around here in KY in the mid 90s. That was some good shit but damn if it didn't stink to high heaven. I don't know if I could chance growing that indoors. Lol


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 30, 2016)

@eastcoastmo what skunk strain 's do you have in the mix if you don't more me asking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @eastcoastmo what skunk strain 's do you have in the mix if you don't more me asking


Sk #1 from Skunkman Sam and Shit from Mr Nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

I may have missed 1 too as I remember 3. Check his thread a few pages back from the end and you'll find out


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok so I had two more to show male, now I have what I think is 6 ladies lol sucks getting old.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> @eastcoastmo what skunk strain 's do you have in the mix if you don't more me asking


@Vnsmkr was right, Skunk 1 from Sam from back around 2000, Shit (or shit's parents, I was told) and 'The Pure' from a few years back. I only got a couple of 'the pure' to pop and they took forever to shoot so I culled them. Still got a whole pack to sift through at some point


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

Just put down 5 of each for 25 total. 
Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, Karma 24k White Gold, Sincity Sinfully Sour, & HNW Quantum Kush


----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Vnsmkr was right, Skunk 1 from Sam from back around 2000, Shit (or shit's parents, I was told) and 'The Pure' from a few years back. I only got a couple of 'the pure' to pop and they took forever to shoot so I culled them. Still got a whole pack to sift through at some point


So you pollen chucking both strains


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> So you pollen chucking both strains


I used a male of both strains to pollinate some jack herer, afghani, skunk 1 and Shit females. So yep, pollen chucking both strains


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok so I'm piddling around the grow room and look in the corner....CDC #1 without water for over a month or any attention at all started revegging.


----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I used a male of both strains to pollinate some jack herer, afghani, skunk 1 and Shit females. So yep, pollen chucking both strains


That sounds just lovely hope to see some bud/seed porn soon


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok so I'm piddling around the grow room and look in the corner....CDC #1 without water for over a month or any attention at all started revegging. View attachment 3847384 View attachment 3847385


Does this strain clone easily? I ask because DJ short always said plants that come back like this have alot of vigor and should clone pretty easily.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Does this strain clone easily? I ask because DJ short always said plants that come back like this have alot of vigor and should clone pretty easily.


I'll let you know bro , the fact that she did like that shows vigor and resilience in it's self . She's basically screaming at me "keep me...keep me" lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'll let you know bro , the fact that she did like that shows vigor and resilience in it's self . She's basically screaming at me "keep me...keep me" lol


Lmao, yeah no doubt she wants to live. She was probably screaming at you every time u walked by. "Look at me skunk! Skunk, look I gotta branch yo! Skunk I grew this branch for u, and I wanna smoke it with you!" I like to imagine you walking by and the plant talking and fading out as you walk away lmao.

I'm on board with any plant that comes back after a month without water lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 8, 2016)

That's how my last GG girl was from the Elev8 seeds but she ended up not making it to the end.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm about to up pot her into fresh soil , that should help a bit in the transition. I think lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe the first time I've read an entire thread from start to end before...will continue to follow....once I figure out a catchy name for my thread I'll get to rockin it! My personal vote is "DEATH BY FIRE IS WHAT SHE NEEDS" but again...that's probably not the most useful name for an on ging thread....seriously though after reading...i see you have lots of friends on here and can count me as one of them buddy! I'll even help ya move some day if you need it!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

@skunkwreck 

Here's my Tangerine Power, but it's taken forever to get to this point. I germinated 6 beans 4 didn't even pop the soil and these were started before my PV run that's larger. At least the one on the right is looking decent now but I would not want to wait this long for plants to start vegging nicely..............


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 11, 2016)

Can't believe I missed all this ...
I'm going to agree with easty and vnsmkr primarily and say straight dank always gets my attention. 
But I'm sure it'd be no trouble to throw out a couple solid Purp strains as well. 

I will say for sure that I cant wait to try anything you put out brotha


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd like to see what that kimbo strain and that yeti x skunk 91 would do. Have you decided what you are going to chunk yet @skunkwreck?


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @skunkwreck
> 
> Here's my Tangerine Power, but it's taken forever to get to this point. I germinated 6 beans 4 didn't even pop the soil and these were started before my PV run that's larger. At least the one on the right is looking decent now but I would not want to wait this long for plants to start vegging nicely..............
> 
> View attachment 3849572


My TP was a little slow but she more than made up for it with frost and had a pure orange smell. She smoked liked she smelled and the high was a pretty good mix between the head and body. Surprised me due to the fact that I had her seeded up.
Sorry to post a pic in your thread skunk.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> My TP was a little slow but she more than made up for it with frost and had a pure orange smell. She smoked liked she smelled and the high was a pretty good mix between the head and body. Surprised me due to the fact that I had her seeded up.
> Sorry to post a pic in your thread skunk.View attachment 3851081


Thanks the larger of my two is starting to look like something I will be moving it to the veg tent in a bit. Been working in the garden all day. Whoever said this shit was easy can suck it lol. At least being sick and farming ain't easy not to do it right anyhow. I have a new found respect for all the guys with the larger grows especially the outdoor grows or the guys going big indoors. Always something and daily you have to be on top of the environment, that's what a lot of these guys arguing over which light to get don't understand, the light is such a small factor in the big scheme of things. 

Beautiful plant you have there.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks the larger of my two is starting to look like something I will be moving it to the veg tent in a bit. Been working in the garden all day. Whoever said this shit was easy can suck it lol. At least being sick and farming ain't easy not to do it right anyhow. I have a new found respect for all the guys with the larger grows especially the outdoor grows or the guys going big indoors. Always something and daily you have to be on top of the environment, that's what a lot of these guys arguing over which light to get don't understand, the light is such a small factor in the big scheme of things.
> 
> Beautiful plant you have there.


Thanks friend!There's definitely a science to it and I compound my problems most of the time. I like a lot of variety so I will have single plants of several different strains going at once. It takes work to keep the garden green.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Thanks friend!There's definitely a science to it and I compound my problems most of the time. I like a lot of variety so I will have single plants of several different strains going at once. It takes work to keep the garden green.


I suffer from the same problem partly because I just like variety and partly because I find switching strains and methods of medicating helps me keep the tolerance from getting freaking ridiculous. I have plants in and out of the flower tent at different times too so.......


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's how my last GG girl was from the Elev8 seeds but she ended up not making it to the end.


She didn't make it bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> My TP was a little slow but she more than made up for it with frost and had a pure orange smell. She smoked liked she smelled and the high was a pretty good mix between the head and body. Surprised me due to the fact that I had her seeded up.
> Sorry to post a pic in your thread skunk.View attachment 3851081


Post pics any time you want brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 13, 2016)

Shitty phone pics


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> She didn't make it bro


If you want a cut of mine let me know. I have to move next month and will not be flowering mine out yet if it survives the move as a clone it will get flowered out later in the new space.

The one on the right has blown up with some care just taken time to get there. Admittedly I have been spoiled by the hydro type growth I am getting in no till soil..........so when I get a straggler struggling to keep pace it's very easy to spot............


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd like to see what that kimbo strain and that yeti x skunk 91 would do. Have you decided what you are going to chunk yet @skunkwreck?


If I go purple it'll be Plushypinez , Black Lime Reserve x Dank Sinatra and some private stock lol if I go green I'm thinking the Yeti x SK 91 , Darlins Net and Dank Sinatra f2's


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

@skunkwreck how was ur dank sinatra? I keep looking at dank sinatra and goji og from bodhi.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @skunkwreck how was ur dank sinatra? I keep looking at dank sinatra and goji og from bodhi.


Lol don't know yet , the DS f2's and the crosses with it were gifts .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @skunkwreck how was ur dank sinatra? I keep looking at dank sinatra and goji og from bodhi.


Follow your heart jrock.....then f2 those fuckers. Goji is one of the more popular dank Sinatra is..well....dank lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol don't know yet , the DS f2's and the crosses with it were gifts .


I received some DS crosses as gifts myself. Can't wait to pop those babies


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I received some DS crosses as gifts myself. Can't wait to pop those babies


Me too !!! I especially want to pop those BLR x DS lol actually I have a whole vault I really want to pop butttttt


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Me too !!! I especially want to pop those BLR x DS lol actually I have a whole vault I really want to pop butttttt


The struggle lmao
If I only had the space , I'd pop all of mine too


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

What kinda pit did u get @skunkwreck. Saw the little one on ig. Pretty damn cute puppy brother.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What kinda pit did u get @skunkwreck. Saw the little one on ig. Pretty damn cute puppy brother.


She's a Blue nose bully, Razor's Edge bloodline


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> She's a Blue nose bully, Razor's Edge bloodline


She has that razors edge stance. She looks like she is gonna be a little tank!


----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the growers out there an have a safe one at that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Merry Christmas to all the growers out there an have a safe one at that


Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 12, 2017)

I pretty much let this thread go lmao damn IG. Got the seedlings up for the next run , a few more testers popped and gonna throw some pollen around this time too . I probably still have 4+ weeks left on the current grow and everything looks like it's gonna be some fire smoke . Thanks to Easty's Treats , Docs Dank Seeds and Grate Gatsby Genetics . Y'all have a wonderful 2017 and keep it green....or purple


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Me too !!! I especially want to pop those BLR x DS lol actually I have a whole vault I really want to pop butttttt


Do you know where to get the BLR x DS bro? Or am I too late to the party once again lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do you know where to get the BLR x DS bro? Or am I too late to the party once again lol


Basement Dank Genetics maybe


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do you know where to get the BLR x DS bro? Or am I too late to the party once again lol


Basement Dank Genetics aka Al Yamoni (sp) from here , I got them as testers but I can spare some if you want them .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 17, 2017)

Love seeing them pray to the light
BLR x DS

Grape God x White Funk


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 17, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Basement Dank Genetics aka Al Yamoni (sp) from here , I got them as testers but I can spare some if you want them .


So is he on Instagram or a bank? Sorry if I missed it..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd love to get my hands on some of that Black Lime. From Basement Dank Genetics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> So is he on Instagram or a bank? Sorry if I missed it..


@Al Yamoni might be able to help ya out @Sassafras¥


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 17, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Al Yamoni might be able to help ya out @Sassafras¥


Appreciate that bro. I'm speaking with the man as we speak


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Basement Dank Genetics aka Al Yamoni (sp) from here , I got them as testers but I can spare some if you want them .


You are a legend, I will flick @Al Yamoni a PM!!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey guys... not to steal the show or anything, it's just early as shit in the am, everything is slow round here as of now and I just thought I would throw up my link to my grow journal. Please feel free to check it out. I am always running new multiple strains at any given time, as of now I believe I have around 15 different going. Also feel free to shoot pics of your ladies on my thread aswell.  hopefully I will talk to some of you guys there aswell. 
Hope everyone is having a great morning. 
Peace and chicken grease 

https://www.rollitup.org/p/13300223/


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> You are a legend,


You are high AF my friend  lol I'm a pure amateur !!
ML&R


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> You are high AF my friend  lol I'm a pure amateur !!
> ML&R


Ha ha ha I'm always high AF! You have to admit though bro, you are a cool cat


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm going to have to bring this thread back to life .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

FPOG pheno #2 is a mutant #fasciation she has no smell or frost


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

FPOG #1 is a pretty frosty chic that smells like juicy fruit chewing gum


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

Easty's purple pill


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

Dank Sinatra f2 #basementdankgenetics


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

@eastcoastmo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3992436


Shit yeah brother, you smashed it outta the ballpark hey! Rock on bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Easty's purple pill View attachment 3992435


Totally forgot you were growing the Purple Pills too, nice work man! Can you chuck a pic up on IG for me bro? Or I can put one up if you want?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally forgot you were growing the Purple Pills too, nice work man! Can you chuck a pic up on IG for me bro? Or I can put one up if you want?


Isn't purple pill the purple dream x nightcap ? I run it every rotation bro , I told you lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally forgot you were growing the Purple Pills too, nice work man! Can you chuck a pic up on IG for me bro? Or I can put one up if you want?


Plus you can do what you want with my pics bro , you know that! !! I'm still hoping you're holding my beans I am most definitely getting them. My AC wrnt out in my mother/clone/veg room the other day and I lost most all my keeper mom's and dad's , feeling straight gutted


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

Chaka Kahn by @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2017)

Everything is looking great Skunk, haven't seen you around in awhile , hope all is well.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Everything is looking great Skunk, haven't seen you around in awhile , hope all is well.


Been on IG mostly when I have time lol it's summer so all I have time for is gardening and fishing . I'm going to be around here a little more often. How have you been doing ? How many ski days did you get in this past season ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Been on IG mostly when I have time lol it's summer so all I have time for is gardening and fishing . I'm going to be around here a little more often. How have you been doing ? How many ski days did you get in this past season ?


My bad back caught up to me in mid June, got about 132 I think. Summer has me focusing on gardening also
now. I hope that chaka turns out nice for you. 
Be well, keep em green.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Isn't purple pill the purple dream x nightcap ? I run it every rotation bro , I told you lol


Yeah you did bro, I'm just bloody hopeless haha. Purple Pills is indeed the Purple Dream x Nightcap  



skunkwreck said:


> Plus you can do what you want with my pics bro , you know that! !! I'm still hoping you're holding my beans I am most definitely getting them. My AC wrnt out in my mother/clone/veg room the other day and I lost most all my keeper mom's and dad's , feeling straight gutted


Thanks bro, really appreciate that! I'm enjoying pimping pics at the moment, it'll be all I get to do for some time hey  
Of course I still have your beans bro, I seperated them a while ago and wrote your name on them  
That sucks balls about your a/c man, not good at all! Have you still got a couple purple pills to hunt through?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2017)

Your killing it man..Nice work


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 14, 2018)

jrock420 said:


> She has that razors edge stance. She looks like she is gonna be a little tank!


i thought that humorous because Razors edge has long ago diverged from breeding proper dogs. no RAZOR's Edge stance particular to their dogs/mongrels i should say now. They are puppy peddlers pure and simple now. i only commented so others would not think they were a serious kennel. btw they have rewritten their history cause i tried to find the original online but couldn't. i know it is still online i just couldn't find it.


----------

